# Mi sento inutile come donna



## Circe (6 Gennaio 2014)

ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


----------



## nate (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Non capisco il passaggio dell'amante sexy. Credo che tu non riesca a lasciarlo per abitudine se è tanti anni che state assieme e che ti piaccia ancora. Fai i conti con te stessa. Anch'io sto passando ,ormai da anni,una fase orribile della mia vita,spero che non continui così,perchè sto pensando di andare in Cambigia,sedermi vicino a un torrente che conosco e farmi d'Oppio fino a morirne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Circe porca puttana finiscila di sentirti inferiore all'altra. NON LO SEI NON LO SEI NON LO SEI.
Mi viene un nervoso che non hai idea. 
Lo capisci che l'altra poteva essere solo questo sexy e provocante. Tu sei tutto il resto oltre a essere se vuoi sexy e provocante. 
Sai quanto è facile mettersi giù da guerra due volte la settimana per un paio di ore e fare la sexy? Guarda che ci ruesce chiunque, qualunque donna bella o brutta che sia e te lo dice una che è la normalità assoluta in una scala di bellezza.
Il difficile é fare quello che fai tu. Essere una moglie da tanti anni, una madre, crescere dei figli ecc ecc
Questa insicurezza che hai é quella xhe ti impedisce di lasciarlo. In cuor tuo pensi di non poterti permettere niente di più di questo.
Guarda sono sempre stata contraria al tradimento per vendwtta ma nel tuo caso ci vorrebbe.
Agghindati e esci con un uomo e gioca a fare la sexy ti accorgerai che puoi competere assolutamente con la tua "amica".


----------



## realista1 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....



Credo che anche a distanza di anni sia per lui una giusta pena per quello che ha fatto. Io, non mi creerei un problema per lui. E' giusto che sopporti, poi, se un giorno non ce la farà più se ne andrà. Però, quando tu ti sentirai più forte, lascialo e riprovaci con un altro. Nel frattempo, cerca di lavorare su te stessa per raggiungere la forza sufficiente a lasciarlo. Se insultarlo, pur non facendoti stare meglio, in certi momenti ti sembra un obbligo verso te stessa, ferita nei sentimenti, allora insultalo; ma non trascurare di lavorare su te stessa....


----------



## Circe (6 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Non capisco il passaggio dell'amante sexy. Credo che tu non riesca a lasciarlo per abitudine se è tanti anni che state assieme e che ti piaccia ancora. Fai i conti con te stessa. Anch'io sto passando ,ormai da anni,una fase orribile della mia vita,spero che non continui così,perchè sto pensando di andare in Cambigia,sedermi vicino a un torrente che conosco e farmi d'Oppio fino a morirne


prenota un biglietto anche x me e una dose da farmi dimenticare come mi chiamo....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Non capisco il passaggio dell'amante sexy. Credo che tu non riesca a lasciarlo per abitudine se è tanti anni che state assieme e che ti piaccia ancora. Fai i conti con te stessa. Anch'io sto passando ,ormai da anni,una fase orribile della mia vita,spero che non continui così,perchè sto pensando di andare in Cambigia,sedermi vicino a un torrente che conosco e farmi d'Oppio fino a morirne


Nate vieni con me nell'oltrepo pavese a maggio
Sarà come dire una sorta di Cambogia...
Conte contro tutti....a fianco solo Lothar con i suoi coperchi..


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> prenota un biglietto anche x me e una dose da farmi dimenticare come mi chiamo....


uno pure per me.....ma io vengo solo a farvi compagnia e a farmi di oppio un paio di settimane......poi torno...


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Cara Circe,

per l'amor del cielo ... ma sexy de che? di cosa? 

perché ti riduci ad un confronto così? Poi, secondo quali parametri? 
e che cavolo di valore ha l'essere sexy???!!! cosa significa? perché? ...

ma tu credi che basti un essere sexy? che solo quello "attizza"? ... 
possa intrigare? possa voler ricercare la persona? ... 

Circe, fuori di Casa ... frequenta un corso di ballo, di quello che vuoi ... 
Ma esci! Incontra gente! Fatti viziare! Va da una visagista, se ti fa bene ... 

Esci da quelli schemi mentali! Ti stanno distruggendo!

Vali talmente tanto! ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Circe porca puttana finiscila di sentirti inferiore all'altra. NON LO SEI NON LO SEI NON LO SEI.
> *Mi viene un nervoso che non hai idea. *
> Lo capisci che l'altra poteva essere solo questo sexy e provocante. Tu sei tutto il resto oltre a essere se vuoi sexy e provocante.
> Sai quanto è facile mettersi giù da guerra due volte la settimana per un paio di ore e fare la sexy? Guarda che ci ruesce chiunque, qualunque donna bella o brutta che sia e te lo dice una che è la normalità assoluta in una scala di bellezza.
> ...


Anche a me!
Quoto tutto


----------



## Circe (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Circe porca puttana finiscila di sentirti inferiore all'altra. NON LO SEI NON LO SEI NON LO SEI.
> Mi viene un nervoso che non hai idea.
> Lo capisci che l'altra poteva essere solo questo sexy e provocante. Tu sei tutto il resto oltre a essere se vuoi sexy e provocante.
> Sai quanto è facile mettersi giù da guerra due volte la settimana per un paio di ore e fare la sexy? Guarda che ci ruesce chiunque, qualunque donna bella o brutta che sia e te lo dice una che è la normalità assoluta in una scala di bellezza.
> ...


spesso penso al fatto che può mancare a lui una donna provocatrice e sexy. io non posso e non voglio farlo. dopo l'umiliazione che mi ha dato, mi sentirei un gran cogliona al pensiero di vestirmi di un personaggio che non è mai stato il mio ... con lui. hai ragione con un altro mi riuscirebbe ma con lui no. non mi voglio sforzare di recitare una parte. per chi poi? e allora sono in questo orrido limbo che non mi lascia uscire dai tormenti. e noni f fare una scelta. ...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> spesso penso al fatto che può mancare a lui una donna provocatrice e sexy. io non posso e non voglio farlo. dopo l'umiliazione che mi ha dato, mi sentirei un gran cogliona al pensiero di vestirmi di un personaggio che non è mai stato il mio ... con lui. hai ragione con un altro mi riuscirebbe ma con lui no. non mi voglio sforzare di recitare una parte. per chi poi? e allora sono in questo orrido limbo che non mi lascia uscire dai tormenti. e noni f fare una scelta. ...


Circe sii te stessa...
Ovvio sii provacatrice con gli altri no?
Mi pare un giusta punizione no?
E con lui...
Pigiamosa e lamentona
vedi che effetton...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Te lo ha detto lui che era sexi e provocante ? E quanto tempo fa ? O sei tu che la vedi così, ancora. So che hai vissuto un tradimento bruttissimo però credo sia giunto il momento di fare un passo avanti, se non riesci a perdonarlo e la tua vita è tuttora sofferenza e rabbia verso lui, fatti coraggio e trova il modo di lasciarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> spesso penso al fatto che può mancare a lui una donna provocatrice e sexy. io non posso e non voglio farlo. dopo l'umiliazione che mi ha dato, mi sentirei un gran cogliona al pensiero di vestirmi di un personaggio che non è mai stato il mio ... con lui. hai ragione con un altro mi riuscirebbe ma con lui no. non mi voglio sforzare di recitare una parte. per chi poi? e allora sono in questo orrido limbo che non mi lascia uscire dai tormenti. e noni f fare una scelta. ...


Ma non lo devi fare con lui e per lui. Lo fai per te con chi vuoi. Questo ti aiutera a capire che quella donna non ha fatto nulla di straordinario. Si è infilata un paio di autoreggenti e tacchi alti e per due ore si è sentita irresistibili e lui lusingato. Fine. Niente più di questo. E tu mi vuoi dire che ti senti inferiore a lei? Ma dai...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe per me il problema nasce dal fatto che avendo deciso di voler stare con lui (so che l'hai lasciato e dopo stavi peggio ma non potevi pensare di star meglio in un mese o due) hai rovesciato tutto su di lei.
L'hai rovesciato in negativo, lei era la troia, e in positivo, lei era la troia.
Se il problema era lei allora il problema eri tu. Se lei è la responsabile è perché è diversa (e sotto sotto tu pensi meglio) da te.
La questione va ribaltata.
Perché lui ha fatto quello che ha fatto? 
Pensi davvero che lei fosse una seduttrice irresistibile?
O pensi che lei fosse meglio di te per cui tu te lo sei meritato?
Io ho una mia ipotesi ma aspetto a esporla.


----------



## Circe (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto lui che era sexi e provocante ? E quanto tempo fa ? O sei tu che la vedi così, ancora. So che hai vissuto un tradimento bruttissimo però credo sia giunto il momento di fare un passo avanti, se non riesci a perdonarlo e la tua vita è tuttora sofferenza e rabbia verso lui, fatti coraggio e trova il modo di lasciarlo.


ho letto i messaggi porno che lei gli mandava.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non lo devi fare con lui e per lui. Lo fai per te con chi vuoi. Questo ti aiutera a capire che quella donna non ha fatto nulla di straordinario. Si è infilata un paio di autoreggenti e tacchi alti e per due ore si è sentita irresistibili e lui lusingato. Fine. Niente più di questo. E tu mi vuoi dire che ti senti inferiore a lei? Ma dai...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ho letto i messaggi porno che lei gli mandava.


Lei (poveretta! Se non capisci che era ed è una poveretta non ne esci) faceva quel che poteva nel suo ruolo degradante.
E' lui che era sensibile a quelle cose nonostante tutto che devi capire e valutare.


----------



## Circe (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Circe per me il problema nasce dal fatto che avendo deciso di voler stare con lui (so che l'hai lasciato e dopo stavi peggio ma non potevi pensare di star meglio in un mese o due) hai rovesciato tutto su di lei.
> L'hai rovesciato in negativo, lei era la troia, e in positivo, lei era la troia.
> Se il problema era lei allora il problema eri tu. Se lei è la responsabile è perché è diversa (e sotto sotto tu pensi meglio) da te.
> La questione va ribaltata.
> ...


lei era la troia e lui il bastardo. nessuna assoluzione x nessuno dei due. 
io non ho mai messo le autoreggenti senza slip sotto la gonna x mio marito. e neanche lei x il marito (ne abbiamo parlato) lo ha fatto x il marito della sua migliore amica. se questa è stata la mia colpa allora ha fatto bene a tradirmi....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ho letto i messaggi porno che lei gli mandava.


E questo da la misura di una donna sexi e provocante??? Magari  potrebbe essere volgare.. E comunque non è quello un metro di giudizio attendibile... Tu devi bastare a te stessa in primis... Ti devi amare, comincia da qui


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lei era la troia e lui il bastardo. nessuna assoluzione x nessuno dei due.
> io non ho mai messo le autoreggenti senza slip sotto la gonna x mio marito. e neanche lei x il marito (ne abbiamo parlato) lo ha fatto x il marito della sua migliore amica. se questa è stata la mia colpa allora ha fatto bene a tradirmi....


Se questa è la tua colpa, cosa aveva in testa lui?
Voglio dire che se lui si è fatto eccitare da questi mezzucci, senza considerare tutto il contesto, è perché è un uomo così, non è che è stato irretito.
Capisci da chi stai aspettando conferme?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lei era la troia e lui il bastardo. nessuna assoluzione x nessuno dei due.
> io non ho mai messo le autoreggenti senza slip sotto la gonna x mio marito. e neanche lei x il marito (ne abbiamo parlato) lo ha fatto x il marito della sua migliore amica. se questa è stata la mia colpa allora ha fatto bene a tradirmi....


Guarda che lei abbia o meno messo autoreggenti senza slip  non cambia nulla se in quel periodo erano presi uno dell'altra pure un burqua sarebbe bastato, non giudicare te stessa in base a ciò che hanno o non hanno fatto altre persone, tira fuori l'autostima e fregatene almeno prova


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lei era la troia e lui il bastardo. nessuna assoluzione x nessuno dei due.
> io non ho mai messo le autoreggenti senza slip sotto la gonna x mio marito. e neanche lei x il marito (ne abbiamo parlato) lo ha fatto x il marito della sua migliore amica. se questa è stata la mia colpa allora ha fatto bene a tradirmi....


Ma non è questa la colpa. 
Io non so cosa tuo marito amasse o ti chiedesse e tu non hai voluto fare.
Ma prima di farlo con un'altra se questo é quello che voleva doveva chiederlo a te.
Se io avessi messo le autoreggenti semxa slip mio marito mi avrebbe presa per scema e io sapendolo non l'ho mai fatto.
Con l'altro l'ho fatto piú volte. Piaceva a lui e piaceva a me sentirmi cosí. Ma qyesto non mi rende superiore alla moglie e mai nella vita mi sono sentita superiore a lei. Non ho idea di cosa facessero loro due a letto, mi sono sempre ben guardat dal chiedere o di affrontare la cosa. Non sono mai stata in competizione con l'altra e sperp che se lei mai lo scoprisse non si senta in competizione con me. Erano ruoli diversi.Tu continui a confondere il gioco con un rapporto come quello tuo e di tuo marito.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei (poveretta! Se non capisci che era ed è una poveretta non ne esci) faceva quel che poteva nel suo ruolo degradante.
> E' lui che era sensibile a quelle cose nonostante tutto che devi capire e valutare.


Su questo mi sento di dissentire. 
Semplicemente era una donna che sapeva quale era il suo ruolo. Degradante é un tuo giudizio che non condivido assolutamente


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E questo da la misura di una donna sexi e provocante??? Magari  potrebbe essere volgare.. E comunque non è quello un metro di giudizio attendibile... Tu devi bastare a te stessa in primis... Ti devi amare, comincia da qui


Quoto l'ultima parte


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è questa la colpa.
> Io non so cosa tuo marito amasse o ti chiedesse e tu non hai voluto fare.
> Ma prima di farlo con un'altra se questo é quello che voleva doveva chiederlo a te.
> Se io avessi messo le autoreggenti semxa slip mio marito mi avrebbe presa per scema e io sapendolo non l'ho mai fatto.
> Con l'altro l'ho fatto piú volte. Piaceva a lui e piaceva a me sentirmi cosí. Ma qyesto non mi rende superiore alla moglie e mai nella vita mi sono sentita superiore a lei. Non ho idea di cosa facessero loro due a letto, mi sono sempre ben guardat dal chiedere o di affrontare la cosa. Non sono mai stata in competizione con l'altra e sperp che se lei mai lo scoprisse non si senta in competizione con me. Erano ruoli diversi.Tu continui a confondere il gioco con un rapporto come quello tuo e di tuo marito.


pero ti chiedo una cosa...
tu non ti sarai mai sentita superiore a lei, ne il fatto di essere stata come volevi ti rendi superiore. ok, appurato....
ma, il fatto che tu volessi sentirti cosi e il fatto invece che a tuo marito saresti sembrata scema, non ha reso l altro un po superiore ai tuoi occhi?
lo chiedo, se posso, perche manca come passaggio......


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo mi sento di dissentire.
> Semplicemente era una donna che sapeva quale era il suo ruolo. Degradante é un tuo giudizio che non condivido assolutamente



Ciao 

penso, e sotto questa ottica va presa la definizione, credo,
che lei ... conosceva Circe ... era la sua migliore amica!
Ed è degradante, se pensi, che parlavano assieme anche dei mariti,
e che lei forse, con quel sapere ... ha giocato carte con il marito di Circe,
che senza Circe, non ci sarebbe neanche arrivata ... 
Cioè, Circe si confidava con lei ... anche su cose intime ... 

Questo è ... come lo definiresti?


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero ti chiedo una cosa...
> tu non ti sarai mai sentita superiore a lei, ne il fatto di essere stata come volevi ti rendi superiore. ok, appurato....
> ma, il fatto che tu volessi sentirti cosi e il fatto invece che a tuo marito saresti sembrata scema, non ha reso l altro un po superiore ai tuoi occhi?
> lo chiedo, se posso, perche manca come passaggio......


L'altro era uno che amava il sesso esattamente come me. Avevamo probabilmente le stesse esigenze e sicuramente la sua esperienza mi ha dato modo di sperimentare.
Fine.
Mai pensato che come uomo l'altro fosse meglio di mio marito, e se il fatto che un uomo scopi diversamente di un altro o ami certe cose ti fa credere che possa essere migliore di tuo marito direi che non ci siamo proprio...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> penso, e sotto questa ottica va presa la definizione, credo,
> che lei ... conosceva Circe ... era la sua migliore amica!
> ...


Boh sinceramente non so se possa essere cosí. 
Certo vhe se Circe si lamentava del fattp che il marito volesse scopare di più o fare altre cose e lei non era disposte a farle,l'altra puó aver premuto su certi tasti e questo é in effetti é subdolo.
Se invecea definizione di Circe vale per le amanti in generale dissento


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'altro era uno che amava il sesso esattamente come me. Avevamo probabilmente le stesse esigenze e sicuramente la sua esperienza mi ha dato modo di sperimentare.
> Fine.
> Mai pensato che come uomo l'altro fosse meglio di mio marito, e se il fatto che un uomo scopi diversamente di un altro o ami certe cose ti fa credere che possa essere migliore di tuo marito direi che non ci siamo proprio...


no esatto, ma tu confondi i ruoli....
non puoi paragonare te e il tuo ex amante a circe e al marito....dovresti mettere tuo marito nella posizione di circe, tu la bastarda e l amante il troio.....
dovresti chiedere a tuo marito come si sentirebbe o chiedere alla moglie dell altro come si sentirebbe.....
se io ho fatto quella domanda non era per farmi i fatti tuoi o insinuare o altro...rendeva meglio l idea delle parti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo mi sento di dissentire.
> Semplicemente era una donna che sapeva quale era il suo ruolo. Degradante é un tuo giudizio che non condivido assolutamente


Come disse Pif a Fabrizio Corona: "Cosa deve fare un uomo per essere considerato una merda?"
Mi domando: "Cosa deve fare una donna, oltre a presentarsi con il marito senza mutande a casa della sua migliore amica per eccitare il marito di lei, per essere mal considerata?"
O in altre parole: "Per te il ruolo di amante è quello?"


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

si, va bene tutto ... 

ma per Circe rimane il fatto, che lui ... a questo gioco ci è stato ... 
ad un gioco della migliore amica, in casa, con il marito ... che ci stava ... 
e questo ... apre uno spiraglio atroce ... 

a pensare, che ancora qualche settimana fa, Circe scrisse qui,
che al ritorno del marito dopo un viaggio ... ha sentito che si poteva
vivere anche senza di lui ... e che aveva sentito quasi fastidio al suo ritorno ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è questa la colpa.
> Io non so cosa tuo marito amasse o ti chiedesse e tu non hai voluto fare.
> Ma prima di farlo con un'altra se questo é quello che voleva doveva chiederlo a te.
> Se io avessi messo le autoreggenti semxa slip mio marito mi avrebbe presa per scema e io sapendolo non l'ho mai fatto.
> Con l'altro l'ho fatto piú volte. Piaceva a lui e piaceva a me sentirmi cosí. Ma qyesto non mi rende superiore alla moglie e mai nella vita mi sono sentita superiore a lei. Non ho idea di cosa facessero loro due a letto, mi sono sempre ben guardat dal chiedere o di affrontare la cosa. Non sono mai stata in competizione con l'altra e sperp che se lei mai lo scoprisse non si senta in competizione con me. Erano ruoli diversi.Tu continui a confondere il gioco con un rapporto come quello tuo e di tuo marito.


Tanto per cambiare non avevo letto questo post.
Per me uscire senza mutande è una minchiata. Nel senso che non è chissà che cosa trasgressiva o altamente erotica. La vedo come un gioco che si può fare in determinate circostanze. 
Tra marito e moglie decennali mi sembra sciocco, un po' come "un bel gioco dura poco", così come mi sembrerebbe sciocco ogni altro comportamento, anche romantico, che inizialmente in un rapporto può essere delizioso.
Per dire una cosa completamente diversa, lasciare bigliettini amorosi nelle tasche o in giro per casa è delicato e coinvolgente, dopo 10 anni è un po' ossessivo.
Nell'altro post mi riferivo al caso di Circe che è del tutto particolare.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no esatto, ma tu confondi i ruoli....
> non puoi paragonare te e il tuo ex amante a circe e al marito....dovresti mettere tuo marito nella posizione di circe, tu la bastarda e l amante il troio.....
> dovresti chiedere a tuo marito come si sentirebbe o chiedere alla moglie dell altro come si sentirebbe.....
> se io ho fatto quella domanda non era per farmi i fatti tuoi o insinuare o altro...rendeva meglio l idea delle parti.



Se intervengo in questo tread é perchè la mia storia in qualche modo assomiglia a quella di Circe ma vissuta dall'altra parte e quando leggo certe concinzioni di Circe provo a farle capire quanto sia sulla strada sbagliando. So di non riuscirci ma ci provo.
Io capisco che dia naturale quello che lei pensa ma se posso fare qualcosa per farla stare mwglio provo a farlo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come disse Pif a Fabrizio Corona: "Cosa deve fare un uomo per essere considerato una merda?"
> Mi domando: "Cosa deve fare una donna, oltre a presentarsi con il marito senza mutande a casa della sua migliore amica per eccitare il marito di lei, per essere mal considerata?"
> O in altre parole: "Per te il ruolo di amante è quello?"


Ma mica l'ha fatto a casa dell'amica cpn lei presente? O non ho capito io..


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come disse Pif a Fabrizio Corona: "Cosa deve fare un uomo per essere considerato una merda?"
> Mi domando: "Cosa deve fare una donna, oltre a presentarsi con il marito senza mutande a casa della sua migliore amica per eccitare il marito di lei, per essere mal considerata?"
> O in altre parole: "Per te il ruolo di amante è quello?"


Scrivo quotando te per un discorso generale : a mio avviso cosa facciano due persone all'interno del rapporto che li lega poco interessa alla questione circe... Non creiamo un alibi per evitare un problema diverso ... Chi mi tradisce lo fa perché in quel momento interessato ad un'altra ...PUNTO.. Poi che si eccitino con i frustini o vestiti da monaca o frate poco importa e nulla aggiunge o toglie alle persone nella loro globalità...ne al tradimento  in quanto lacerazione di un rapporto di fiducia nella coppia ufficiale


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se intervengo in questo tread é perchè la mia storia in qualche modo assomiglia a quella di Circe ma vissuta dall'altra parte e quando leggo certe concinzioni di Circe provo a farle capire quanto sia sulla strada sbagliando. So di non riuscirci ma ci provo.
> Io capisco che dia naturale quello che lei pensa ma se posso fare qualcosa per farla stare mwglio provo a farlo


avoglia....fai benissimo.......e per quanto se ne dica.....qui sul forum c'e' una certa influenza......
quello che fai e' importante.....
so anche io che le cose che pensa sono sbagliate, ma proprio perche non ho esperienza ne in un senso (che io sappia) ne nell altro non so cosa possa passare nella testa di una donna tradita in questo modo......mi verrebbe da dire che per quanto sbaglitissime e no-sense le sue convinzioni sono giustificate....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto per cambiare non avevo letto questo post.
> Per me uscire senza mutande è una minchiata. Nel senso che non è chissà che cosa trasgressiva o altamente erotica. La vedo come un gioco che si può fare in determinate circostanze.
> Tra marito e moglie decennali mi sembra sciocco, un po' come "un bel gioco dura poco", così come mi sembrerebbe sciocco ogni altro comportamento, anche romantico, che inizialmente in un rapporto può essere delizioso.
> Per dire una cosa completamente diversa, lasciare bigliettini amorosi nelle tasche o in giro per casa è delicato e coinvolgente, dopo 10 anni è un po' ossessivo.
> Nell'altro post mi riferivo al caso di Circe che è del tutto particolare.


Lo pemso anch'io.
Sui biglietti invece no. 
Io scrivo amcora, non spesso ma lo faccio. E mio marito fa altrettanto. 
Ossessivo è fatto ogni giorno


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se intervengo in questo tread é perchè la mia storia in qualche modo assomiglia a quella di Circe ma vissuta dall'altra parte e quando leggo certe concinzioni di Circe provo a farle capire quanto sia sulla strada sbagliando. So di non riuscirci ma ci provo.
> Io capisco che dia naturale quello che lei pensa ma se posso fare qualcosa per farla stare mwglio provo a farlo



Ciao farfalla,

credo, che uno dei problemi sostanziali nel tutto ... 
sia proprio anche il legame tra lei e la sua ex-migliore amica ... 
una cosa, che nel tuo caso, non è alla pari ... 
il confronto, secondo me, non regge tanto ... proprio per questo motivo. 

forse mi sbaglio ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> avoglia....fai benissimo.......e per quanto se ne dica.....qui sul forum c'e' una certa influenza......
> quello che fai e' importante.....
> so anche io che le cose che pensa sono sbagliate, ma proprio perche non ho esperienza ne in un senso (che io sappia) ne nell altro non so cosa possa passare nella testa di una donna tradita in questo modo......mi verrebbe da dire che per quanto sbaglitissime e no-sense le sue convinzioni sono giustificate....


Certo che lo sono...giustificate intendo..


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

non sappiamo, se questa inquadratura di donna "più" dell'amica,
non deriva pure da un gioco ingenuo, che ci possono essere tra due amiche ... 
e su questo poi ha fatto leva l'amica ... con la carica del 10 ... 
a volte mi sembra questo ... 

perché questo senso così grande di sentirsi al di sotto ... ecc.

ma solo una mia sensazione ... 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che lei abbia o meno messo autoreggenti senza slip  non cambia nulla se in quel periodo erano presi uno dell'altra pure un burqua sarebbe bastato, non giudicare te stessa in base a ciò che hanno o non hanno fatto altre persone, tira fuori l'autostima e fregatene almeno prova


Andare senza mutande e' molto utile in caso di candidosi, in modo da arieggiare salubremente gli scomparti. Certo in questi casi a me viene sempre da pensare se tutti 'sti allestimenti scenici non siano strenui e patetici tentativi per mimare ciò che senza allestimenti proprio non c'è. Molto peggio del Cialis.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma mica l'ha fatto a casa dell'amica cpn lei presente? O non ho capito io..





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scrivo quotando te per un discorso generale : a mio avviso cosa facciano due persone all'interno del rapporto che li lega poco interessa alla questione circe... Non creiamo un alibi per evitare un problema diverso ... Chi mi tradisce lo fa perché in quel momento interessato ad un'altra ...PUNTO.. Poi che si eccitino con i frustini o vestiti da monaca o frate poco importa e nulla aggiunge o toglie alle persone nella loro globalità...ne al tradimento  in quanto lacerazione di un rapporto di fiducia nella coppia ufficiale


Che lo abbiano fatto in sua presenza è probabile ed è altamente improbabile che non ci siano stati sottintesi in sua presenza, visto che lei (e il marito) erano sempre lì.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Andare senza mutande e' molto utile in caso di candidosi, in modo da arieggiare salubremente gli scomparti. Certo in questi casi a me viene sempre da pensare se tutti 'sti allestimenti scenici non siano strenui e patetici tentativi per mimare ciò che senza allestimenti proprio non c'è. Molto *peggio del Cialis*.


Era quel che pensavo.


----------



## Zod (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lei era la troia e lui il bastardo. nessuna assoluzione x nessuno dei due.
> io non ho mai messo le autoreggenti senza slip sotto la gonna x mio marito. e neanche lei x il marito (ne abbiamo parlato) lo ha fatto x il marito della sua migliore amica. se questa è stata la mia colpa allora ha fatto bene a tradirmi....


Ti stai rovinando l'esistenza per questioni futili. Ci sono donne che non danno il culo al marito ma lo danno all'amante di una sera. È una questione di ruoli. Devi scegliere se essere la donna del tuo uomo, o la zoccola del momento del tuo uomo. Puoi anche auspicare di essere entrambe, ma aspirare ad essere solo la zoccola del momento non mi sembra ti convenga. 

Stai basando il giudizio che hai di te stessa sul giudizio che tu pensi abbiano persone che oltretutto deprechi. È un cortocircuito logico, perchè se cerchi la gratificazione dal giudizio di chi disprezzi, non potrai mai aumentare la tua autostima. 

Attualmente devi solo fare una scelta e portarla avanti, senza tante pipe mentali.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ti stai rovinando l'esistenza per questioni futili. Ci sono donne che non danno il culo al marito ma lo danno all'amante di una sera. È una questione di ruoli. Devi scegliere se essere la donna del tuo uomo, o la zoccola del momento del tuo uomo. Puoi anche auspicare di essere entrambe, ma aspirare ad essere la solo la zoccola del momento non mi sembra ti convenga.
> 
> *Stai basando il giudizio che hai di te stessa sul giudizio che tu pensi abbiano persone che oltretutto deprechi. È un cortocircuito logico, perchè se cerchi la gratificazione dal giudizio di chi disprezzi, non potrai mai aumentare la tua autostima.
> *
> Attualmente devi solo fare una scelta e portarla avanti, senza tante pipe mentali.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. *io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante* e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Io rifletterei sulla tua immagine di sexy e provocante. Perchè è così importante per te e per quale motivo metti tutta la femminilità soltanto in quell'immagine? Immaginario maschile poi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io rifletterei sulla tua immagine di sexy e provocante. Perchè è così importante per te e per quale motivo metti tutta la femminilità soltanto in quell'immagine? Immaginario maschile poi.


Perché è stata tradita su quel piano.
Lui mica frequentava nascostamente la Montalcini.


----------



## Zod (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Personalmente amo maggiormente il senso di complicità, confidenza, e naturalezza di una donna acqua e sapone vestita in modo semplice e anche trasadandato, piuttosto che la figona ultratirata con gli stivaloni che scopano tra di loro. Insomma l'essere sexy è un fatto soggettivo, i media trasmettono dei modelli, ma i gusti restano personali.

Non ho capito se vai a letto con altri per vendetta... se lo fai sei scema, oppure ti piace ed hai bisogno di una scusa per autoassolverti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Personalmente amo maggiormente il senso di complicità, confidenza, e naturalezza di una donna acqua e sapone vestita in modo semplice e anche trasadandato, piuttosto che la figona ultratirata con gli stivaloni che scopano tra di loro. Insomma l'essere sexy è un fatto soggettivo, i media trasmettono dei modelli, ma i gusti restano personali.
> 
> Non ho capito se scopi con altri per vendetta... se lo fai sei scema, oppure ti piace ed hai bisogno di una scusa per autoassolverti.


Credo che "rifaccio" sia un errore di battitura al posto di "rinfaccio".
Magari Circe si facesse qualcuno!


----------



## Innominata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che "rifaccio" sia un errore di battitura al posto di "rinfaccio".
> Magari Circe si facesse qualcuno!


Magari giusto per capire che...


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è stata tradita su quel piano.
> Lui mica frequentava nascostamente la Montalcini.


Lo chiedevo perchè anch'io sono stata tradita su quel piano. Ma non mi sono mai sentita inferiore all'amante sotto quel punto di vista. Il problema non ero io ma lui.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Lo chiedevo perchè anch'io sono stata tradita su quel piano. Ma non mi sono mai sentita inferiore all'amante sotto quel punto di vista. Il problema non ero io ma lui.


Circe (mi sembra) non ha avuto altro uomo.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Circe (mi sembra) non ha avuto altro uomo.


Ma non si può affidare la propria immagine di seduzione all'altro. Si è seduttivi per se stessi.


----------



## Circe (6 Gennaio 2014)

lo faceva a casa mia, al mare, in campagna.  era un continuo scrivergli scopami. lo so che il tradimento è sempre quello , frustini o no. ma il mio aver vissuto con loro vent'anni credendo di conoscerli e il pensare che mentre io ero in una stanza lei alzasse  la gonna e gli dicesse vedi è qui che ti aspetta ed io ingenua cambiavo il pannolino a mio figlio appena nato e tornavo e li vedevo  sorridenti....mi rivolta l'intestino. lo so, dite sei rimasta con lui guarda avanti. ....non ci riesco. quamndo mi sfiora un seno penso alla differenza di taglia tra me e lei, quando mi sfiora le gambe idem.  lei la conoscevo. ...andavamo in palestra insieme,  dormivano insieme.  siamo cresciute insieme.  e quando mi rivedo a comprarle il regalo x il compleanno. ...al bene e all'affetto che riponevo in  quel gesto.....mi faccio pena. e quando cerco di consolarla x il fatto che il marito non la pensava tanto e lei se ne lamentava.....non mi spiego perché tutto questo sia tornato a farmi male. lo avevo in parte elaborato e messo da parte. e invece ritorna tutto come fosse ieri. la mia angoscia sta nel non riuscire a dominare i sentimenti per andare avanti e non rovinare  tutto. anzi sembra che una parte di me voglia far esplodere una bomba....


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lo faceva a casa mia, al mare, in campagna.  era un continuo scrivergli scopami. lo so che il tradimento è sempre quello , frustini o no. ma il mio aver vissuto con loro vent'anni credendo di conoscerli e il pensare che mentre io ero in una stanza lei alzasse  la gonna e gli dicesse vedi è qui che ti aspetta ed io ingenua cambiavo il pannolino a mio figlio appena nato e tornavo e li vedevo  sorridenti....mi rivolta l'intestino. lo so, dite sei rimasta con lui guarda avanti. ....non ci riesco. quamndo mi sfiora un seno penso alla differenza di taglia tra me e lei, quando mi sfiora le gambe idem.  lei la conoscevo. ...andavamo in palestra insieme,  dormivano insieme.  siamo cresciute insieme.  e quando mi rivedo a comprarle il regalo x il compleanno. ...al bene e all'affetto che riponevo in  quel gesto.....mi faccio pena. e quando cerco di consolarla x il fatto che il marito non la pensava tanto e lei se ne lamentava.....non mi spiego perché tutto questo sia tornato a farmi male. lo avevo in parte elaborato e messo da parte. e invece ritorna tutto come fosse ieri. la mia angoscia sta nel non riuscire a dominare i sentimenti per andare avanti e non rovinare  tutto. anzi *sembra che una parte di me voglia far esplodere una bomba*....


E falla esplodere allora. Falla parlare questa parte. Ho avuto un amore dove il sesso era meraviglioso e per lui ero la donna più attraente del mondo eppure sono stata tradita lo stesso. Il tradimento non è solo quello.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lo faceva a casa mia, al mare, in campagna.  era un continuo scrivergli scopami. lo so che il tradimento è sempre quello , frustini o no. ma il mio aver vissuto con loro vent'anni credendo di conoscerli e il pensare che mentre io ero in una stanza lei alzasse  la gonna e gli dicesse vedi è qui che ti aspetta ed io ingenua cambiavo il pannolino a mio figlio appena nato e tornavo e li vedevo  sorridenti....mi rivolta l'intestino. lo so, dite sei rimasta con lui guarda avanti. ....non ci riesco. quamndo mi sfiora un seno penso alla differenza di taglia tra me e lei, quando mi sfiora le gambe idem.  lei la conoscevo. ...andavamo in palestra insieme,  dormivano insieme.  siamo cresciute insieme.  e quando mi rivedo a comprarle il regalo x il compleanno. ...al bene e all'affetto che riponevo in  quel gesto.....mi faccio pena. e quando cerco di consolarla x il fatto che il marito non la pensava tanto e lei se ne lamentava.....non mi spiego perché tutto questo sia tornato a farmi male. lo avevo in parte elaborato e messo da parte. e invece ritorna tutto come fosse ieri. la mia angoscia sta nel non riuscire a dominare i sentimenti per andare avanti e non rovinare  tutto. anzi sembra che una parte di me voglia far esplodere una bomba....


Pensa che invidia deve aver covato lei per anni per fare una cosa del genere.
E se ti invidiava è perché sei qualcosa che lei non ha mai sperato di essere.


----------



## Zod (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lo faceva a casa mia, al mare, in campagna.  era un continuo scrivergli scopami. lo so che il tradimento è sempre quello , frustini o no. ma il mio aver vissuto con loro vent'anni credendo di conoscerli e il pensare che mentre io ero in una stanza lei alzasse  la gonna e gli dicesse vedi è qui che ti aspetta ed io ingenua cambiavo il pannolino a mio figlio appena nato e tornavo e li vedevo  sorridenti....mi rivolta l'intestino. lo so, dite sei rimasta con lui guarda avanti. ....non ci riesco. quamndo mi sfiora un seno penso alla differenza di taglia tra me e lei, quando mi sfiora le gambe idem.  lei la conoscevo. ...andavamo in palestra insieme,  dormivano insieme.  siamo cresciute insieme.  e quando mi rivedo a comprarle il regalo x il compleanno. ...al bene e all'affetto che riponevo in  quel gesto.....mi faccio pena. e quando cerco di consolarla x il fatto che il marito non la pensava tanto e lei se ne lamentava.....non mi spiego perché tutto questo sia tornato a farmi male. lo avevo in parte elaborato e messo da parte. e invece ritorna tutto come fosse ieri. la mia angoscia sta nel non riuscire a dominare i sentimenti per andare avanti e non rovinare  tutto. anzi sembra che una parte di me voglia far esplodere una bomba....


Nessuno ti costringe a farlo. Ci hai provato, per il bene della famiglia, non ci riesci, pazienza, chiudi tutto e ricomincia a vivere altrove. Separarsi non è un fatto eccezionale, lo è restare insieme tutta la vita, in condizioni normali, figuriamoci dopo quello che hai passato tu. Tentare di superare i propri limiti è umano tanto quanto il rassegnarsi al fatto che talvolta è impossibile.


----------



## Flavia (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lo faceva a casa mia, al mare, in campagna.  era un continuo scrivergli scopami. lo so che il tradimento è sempre quello , frustini o no. ma il mio aver vissuto con loro vent'anni credendo di conoscerli e il pensare che mentre io ero in una stanza lei alzasse  la gonna e gli dicesse vedi è qui che ti aspetta ed io ingenua cambiavo il pannolino a mio figlio appena nato e tornavo e li vedevo  sorridenti....mi rivolta l'intestino. lo so, dite sei rimasta con lui guarda avanti. ....non ci riesco. quamndo mi sfiora un seno penso alla differenza di taglia tra me e lei, quando mi sfiora le gambe idem.  lei la conoscevo. ...andavamo in palestra insieme,  dormivano insieme.  siamo cresciute insieme.  e quando mi rivedo a comprarle il regalo x il compleanno. ...al bene e all'affetto che riponevo in  quel gesto.....mi faccio pena. e quando cerco di consolarla x il fatto che il marito non la pensava tanto e lei se ne lamentava.....non mi spiego perché tutto questo sia tornato a farmi male. lo avevo in parte elaborato e messo da parte. e invece ritorna tutto come fosse ieri. la mia angoscia sta nel non riuscire a dominare i sentimenti per andare avanti e non rovinare  tutto. anzi sembra che una parte di me voglia far esplodere una bomba....


ti stai avvelenando la vita
a che pro?
indietro non si torna, 
la realtà dei fatti non la muti
hai scelto di restare ed andare avanti
non è che ti senti inadeguata come donna
tu ti senti in colpa per non riuscire
a vivere serena con tuo marito
ma non è una colpa, sei solo umana


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

cosa ti ferma a far esplodere una / la bomba?

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa ti ferma a far esplodere una / la bomba?
> 
> sienne


ciao meravogliosa creatura!!!!!
secondo me..... (solo una mia opinione), il fatto di aver scelto di restare le impedisce di far esplodere la bomba.
sarebbe un controsenso.....eventualmente la bomba prima la fai esplodere, ti liberi e poi prendi una decisione....
adesso sarebbe solo deleterio per la coppia....
io non credo che lui possa toglierle queste convinzioni.....il marito non puo piu niente secondo me.....
e' forse adesso lei ha bisogno di coccolarsi un po nel suo dolore.....
quando sara pronta lo sapra lei....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Nessuno ti costringe a farlo. Ci hai provato, per il bene della famiglia, non ci riesci, pazienza, chiudi tutto e ricomincia a vivere altrove. Separarsi non è un fatto eccezionale, lo è restare insieme tutta la vita, in condizioni normali, figuriamoci dopo quello che hai passato tu. Tentare di superare i propri limiti è umano tanto quanto il rassegnarsi al fatto che talvolta è impossibile.


Qualcosa la costringe.
Capissi cosa!!
Certo che conosco donne che invidiano il mio "coraggio" nell'andare al ristorante da sola.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che lo abbiano fatto in sua presenza è probabile ed è altamente improbabile che non ci siano stati sottintesi in sua presenza, visto che lei (e il marito) erano sempre lì.


Questa affermazione non aiura Circe e non hai prove che sia così.
Magari invece c'era dell'imbarazzo da parte di entrambi tu come io non lo possiamo sapere


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Lo chiedevo perchè anch'io sono stata tradita su quel piano. Ma non mi sono mai sentita inferiore all'amante sotto quel punto di vista. Il problema non ero io ma lui.


Ecco l'hai detto meglio di me


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa affermazione non aiura Circe e non hai prove che sia così.
> Magari invece c'era dell'imbarazzo da parte di entrambi tu come io non lo possiamo sapere


Poi sono io che immagino sempre del positivo nelle persone!
Non voglio aiutarla negando un'evidenza.
Imbarazzati per 6 o 8 anni?
Per me riconoscere il loro livello può aiutarla.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non si può affidare la propria immagine di seduzione all'altro. Si è seduttivi per se stessi.


Riquoto


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2014)

Come ti capisco...la delusione,il sentimento di inadeguatezza.Pero gli uomini non tradiscono perche noi non siamo abbastanza.No.Tradiscono per scappare dalla quotidianita,per trasgredire,per sentirsi grafiticati e lusingati,per pura vanita e deliziarsi il pisello...per avere ancora quel senso di liberta che avevano a 20 anni e sentirsi piu maschi.Non basta una,la moglie pur che fosse la donna piu bella del mondo.per loro e come bere
la birra invece che il vino.percio la maggioranza non lascia la moglie.Potevi essere anche la Greta Garbo lo stesso t'avrebbe tradita...


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ciao meravogliosa creatura!!!!!
> secondo me..... (solo una mia opinione), il fatto di aver scelto di restare le impedisce di far esplodere la bomba.
> sarebbe un controsenso.....eventualmente la bomba prima la fai esplodere, ti liberi e poi prendi una decisione....
> adesso sarebbe solo deleterio per la coppia....
> ...




Ciao cara

noi deu abbiamo un'appuntamento! ...  ... 


credo, che la bomba la fai esplodere, quando sei pronta. 
quando tutto il tuo essere vuole arrivare fino in fondo. 
quando vuoi proprio toccare ... 
nei tradimenti ... non ci sono regole di tempo o di sequenze,
secondo me ... si affronta e durante la strada ti rendi conto,
di cosa ti serve o meno ... 

a volte non ve ne e bisogno, a volte devi prima capire ... 

ma mi chiedo ugualmente, di che bomba si tratta ... 
e se ne ha bisogno il suo organismo, la sua salute mentale ecc. 
che lo faccia. cosa potrà mai succedere? ... o è forse questo che la ferma?

Circe, cosa ti ferma? ... 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che invidia deve aver covato lei per anni per fare una cosa del genere.
> E se ti invidiava è perché sei qualcosa che lei non ha mai sperato di essere.


Questa potrebbe essere un'idea nient'affatto peregrina.


----------



## free (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa affermazione non aiura Circe e non hai prove che sia così.
> Magari invece c'era dell'imbarazzo da parte di entrambi tu come io non lo possiamo sapere



in effetti non si capisce se questa donna in casa di Circe fosse sfacciata o no...però da come racconta Circe parrebbe di no, altrimenti se ne sarebbe accorta molto prima e non si sentirebbe così abilmente presa in giro tanto da darsi della sprovveduta (il che tra l'altro è sbagliato, ovviamente)


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lo faceva a casa mia, al mare, in campagna.  era un continuo scrivergli scopami. lo so che il tradimento è sempre quello , frustini o no. ma il mio aver vissuto con loro vent'anni credendo di conoscerli e il pensare che mentre io ero in una stanza lei alzasse  la gonna e gli dicesse vedi è qui che ti aspetta ed io ingenua cambiavo il pannolino a mio figlio appena nato e tornavo e li vedevo  sorridenti....mi rivolta l'intestino. lo so, dite sei rimasta con lui guarda avanti. ....non ci riesco. quamndo mi sfiora un seno penso alla differenza di taglia tra me e lei, quando mi sfiora le gambe idem.  lei la conoscevo. ...andavamo in palestra insieme,  dormivano insieme.  siamo cresciute insieme.  e quando mi rivedo a comprarle il regalo x il compleanno. ...al bene e all'affetto che riponevo in  quel gesto.....mi faccio pena. e quando cerco di consolarla x il fatto che il marito non la pensava tanto e lei se ne lamentava.....non mi spiego perché tutto questo sia tornato a farmi male. lo avevo in parte elaborato e messo da parte. e invece ritorna tutto come fosse ieri. la mia angoscia sta nel non riuscire a dominare i sentimenti per andare avanti e non rovinare  tutto. anzi sembra che una parte di me voglia far esplodere una bomba....


La prima parte è un film tuo che nessuno ti puó levare dalla testa.
Su tutto il resto hai ragione.
Sai Circe io non so perchè tu stai con lui. Ma secondo me non lo dovresti lasciare perché ti ha tradito ma perchè non ha senso stare con un uomo che non stimi e che disprezzi. Ti fai male da sola.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti stai avvelenando la vita
> a che pro?
> indietro non si torna,
> la realtà dei fatti non la muti
> ...


È incazzata perchè non riesce a vivere senza di lui secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Come ti capisco...la delusione,il sentimento di inadeguatezza.Pero gli uomini non tradiscono perche noi non siamo abbastanza.No.Tradiscono per scappare dalla quotidianita,per trasgredire,per sentirsi grafiticati e lusingati,per pura vanita e deliziarsi il pisello...per avere ancora quel senso di liberta che avevano a 20 anni e sentirsi piu maschi.Non basta una,la moglie pur che fosse la donna piu bella del mondo.per loro e come bere
> la birra invece che il vino.percio la maggioranza non lascia la moglie.Potevi essere anche la Greta Garbo lo stesso t'avrebbe tradita...


:up:
Però diciamo a*lcuni *uomini.
*Alcuni* uomini affidano la stima di sé a un ruolo di maschio conquistatore. Sono lo stesso tipo di uomini che all'opposto non riescono a sopportare un tradimento perché la loro immagine viene messa in discussione.
Perché fanno milioni di euro i cinepanettoni che descrivono quegli uomini cialtroni? 
Perché ci sono innumerevoli barzellette sul cornuto e sulla donna sessualmente attiva?
Perché milioni di uomini riconoscono in loro una parte di sé.
Magari ridendoci sopra cercano di evitare di mettersi in quelle situazioni.
*Alcuni *non riescono a vivere pensandosi incapaci di conquiste o in balia dell'amore di una donna che potrebbe abbandonarli.
Alcuni (molto meno per fortuna!) diventano violenti quando vedono vacillare quell'immagine di sé.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara
> 
> noi deu abbiamo un'appuntamento! ...  ...
> 
> ...




assolutamente.....tempo al tempo, ognuno ha i suoi (tempi) e tutto richiede un proprio tempo, per ogni cosa.....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La prima parte è un film tuo che nessuno ti puó levare dalla testa.
> Su tutto il resto hai ragione.
> Sai Circe io non so perchè tu stai con lui. Ma secondo me non lo dovresti lasciare perché ti ha tradito ma perchè non ha senso stare con un uomo che non stimi e che disprezzi. Ti fai male da sola.


Alè ohoh Alè ohoh


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi sono io che immagino sempre del positivo nelle persone!
> Non voglio aiutarla negando un'evidenza.
> Imbarazzati per 6 o 8 anni?
> Per me riconoscere il loro livello può aiutarla.


Dopo tre anni dalla fine della mia storia io sono imbarazzata se nelle rare occasioni insieme qualcuno parla di sesso. Se capita spesso mi allontano con una scusa. Quindi?
Nessuno sta dicendo che sti due siano due santi. Lui sarà stronzo e lei troia o come vuoi tu ma la prova che l'abbiano derisa alle sue spalle o altro non ce l'hai ed è inutile per aiutare Circe calcare la mano su questo.
Puó essere successo come no e direi che di elementi per stare male ne ha abbastanza inutile infierire


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Come ti capisco...la delusione,il sentimento di inadeguatezza.Pero gli uomini non tradiscono perche noi non siamo abbastanza.No.Tradiscono per scappare dalla quotidianita,per trasgredire,per sentirsi grafiticati e lusingati,per pura vanita e deliziarsi il pisello...per avere ancora quel senso di liberta che avevano a 20 anni e sentirsi piu maschi.Non basta una,la moglie pur che fosse la donna piu bella del mondo.per loro e come bere
> la birra invece che il vino.percio la maggioranza non lascia la moglie.Potevi essere anche la Greta Garbo lo stesso t'avrebbe tradita...


E quoto anche te


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puó essere successo come no e direi che di elementi per stare male ne ha abbastanza inutile infierire


Anche perchè dare dello stronzo/a agli altri non aiuta a ritrovare la propria autostima. Sono una donna anche senza di lui. Sono una donna anche se lui scopava con un'altra. Sono una donna anche se sono stata tradita.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo tre anni dalla fine della mia storia io sono imbarazzata se nelle rare occasioni insieme qualcuno parla di sesso. Se capita spesso mi allontano con una scusa. Quindi?
> Nessuno sta dicendo che sti due siano due santi. Lui sarà stronzo e lei troia o come vuoi tu ma la prova che l'abbiano derisa alle sue spalle o altro non ce l'hai ed è inutile per aiutare Circe calcare la mano su questo.
> Puó essere successo come no e direi che di elementi per stare male ne ha abbastanza inutile infierire


Io non la immagino derisa.
Immagino che tra loro l'intesa ci fosse anche quando frequentavano casa e avrà provocato anche qualche imbarazzo ma anche complicità.
Mi pare impossibile che quello complicità si interrompesse in quella frequentazione tanto assidua.
Non voglio infierire ma neanche far sentire Circe una che immagina cose assurde.
Alcune saranno assurde, altre no.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo tre anni dalla fine della mia storia io sono imbarazzata se nelle rare occasioni insieme qualcuno parla di sesso. Se capita spesso mi allontano con una scusa. Quindi?
> Nessuno sta dicendo che sti due siano due santi. Lui sarà stronzo e lei troia o come vuoi tu ma la prova che l'abbiano derisa alle sue spalle o altro non ce l'hai ed è inutile per aiutare Circe calcare la mano su questo.
> Puó essere successo come no e direi che di elementi per stare male ne ha abbastanza inutile infierire


purtroppo per deformazione mi riesce abbastanza facile capire e accettare il tradimento di un uomo....(non perdonarlo sia chiaro)
partendo dal tradimento di mio padre per poi arrivare ai miei (che pero non considero tradimenti)
ma quello di un amica no...della migliore amica no
non e' necessario deridere....
io non credo che l abbiano fatto......sinceramente
ma il solo fatto in se (tutto il tradimento) e' gia una presa per il culo......
nel senso dell amica......
quello che c'e' tra circe e il marito resta loro....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche perchè dare dello stronzo/a agli altri non aiuta a ritrovare la propria autostima. Sono una donna anche senza di lui. Sono una donna anche se lui scopava con un'altra. Sono una donna anche se sono stata tradita.


Circe è una gran donna.
L'essere tradita non cambia il suo essere, ci mancherebbe!
Però lei ha delle insicurezze legate alla sua storia e il tradimento le ha rafforzate.
Non crede più in se stessa come donna seduttiva.
Inutile negare che un altro uomo potrebbe aiutarla ma che lei ha anche una fantasia erotica deformata dal vissuto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche perchè dare dello stronzo/a agli altri non aiuta a ritrovare la propria autostima. Sono una donna anche senza di lui. Sono una donna anche se lui scopava con un'altra. Sono una donna anche se sono stata tradita.


Standing ovation


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> purtroppo per deformazione mi riesce abbastanza facile capire e accettare il tradimento di un uomo....(non perdonarlo sia chiaro)
> partendo dal tradimento di mio padre per poi arrivare ai miei (che pero non considero tradimenti)
> ma quello di un amica no...della migliore amica no
> non e' necessario deridere....
> ...


E su questo sono d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non la immagino derisa.
> Immagino che tra loro l'intesa ci fosse anche quando frequentavano casa e avrà provocato anche qualche imbarazzo ma anche complicità.
> Mi pare impossibile che quello complicità si interrompesse in quella frequentazione tanto assidua.
> Non voglio infierire ma neanche far sentire Circe una che immagina cose assurde.
> Alcune saranno assurde, altre no.


Esserci intesa e complicità non vuol dire avere atteggiamenti legati a situazioni sessuali vissute.
Non vuol dire che qyando lei si alza e va a cambiare il pannolino lei gli fa vedere che non ha gli slip.
Non vuol dire che se lei fa una battuta sul sesso loro si guardano compiaciuti
Solo questo dico io
Invece mi sembra ci sia quasi il bisogno di disegnare non so quali scenari torbidi non bastasse giá la gravità del tipo di tradimento


----------



## Flavia (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È incazzata perchè non riesce a vivere senza di lui secondo me


ma, secondo me
lei crede di non vivere senza di lui
quello che lei non sa è che 
possiede grandi risorse e capacità
se ne deve solo rendere conto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma, secondo me
> lei crede di non vivere senza di lui
> quello che lei non sa è che
> possiede grandi risorse e capacità
> se ne deve solo rendere conto


Intendevo questo in effetti


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Circe è una gran donna.
> L'essere tradita non cambia il suo essere, ci mancherebbe!
> Però lei ha delle insicurezze legate alla sua storia e il tradimento le ha rafforzate.
> *Non crede più in se stessa come donna seduttiva.*
> Inutile negare che un altro uomo potrebbe aiutarla ma che lei ha anche una fantasia erotica deformata dal vissuto.


Si è mai vista seduttiva coi suoi occhi? Non un uomo può aiutarla ma la consapevolezza. Cos'è essere sexy per Circe? Se è l'amante del marito che incarna per lei la seduzione perchè per lei quel mondo è irraggiungibile? Dove stanno i limiti? E soprattutto cosa e chi li mette?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

*pero*

c'e' da dire che una donna, anzi scusate, una moglie, vorrebbe essere seduttiva e compiacere in primis il prorpio marito, non quello di un altra o un altro qualsiasi uomo......
anche se sicuramente gioverebbe a circe tentare il gioco di seduzione con un altro uomo che non sia il marito, (proprio per capire che non e' il marito che le da il contentino perche pentito, ma che e' lei ad essere seduttrice), e' impossibile.....dai ragazze su......
l ultima cosa che vuoi fare in un momento come quello che sta passando circe e' dimostrare a se stessa quanto valga.....
finche invece dimostra il contrario giustifica sia il tradimento del marito che se stessa per essere restata....
e' quella la bomba secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Si è mai vista seduttiva coi suoi occhi? Non un uomo può aiutarla ma la consapevolezza. Cos'è essere sexy per Circe? Se è l'amante del marito che incarna per lei la seduzione perchè per lei quel mondo è irraggiungibile? Dove stanno i limiti? E soprattutto cosa e chi li mette?


Ma perché lei non è così?
Io ho fatto quelle minchiate e le trovavo un gioco divertente, una sperimentazione giovanile ma ora non le sento nelle mie corde e quel modello di seduttività lo troverei patetico anche se so che potrebbe avere successo.
Circe non l'ha mai sperimentato e potrebbe (dovrebbe? non so) sperimentarlo solo se trovasse un uomo con il quale sperimentarlo.
Quel tipo di seduttività l'ha visto vincente sul suo.
E' inutile (per me) dirle che non c'è stato o sminuirlo.
Resta un campo sul quale lei non ha mai giocato e che, come tutte le cose mai provate, la fa sentire inadeguata.
Immaginate che invece che con quelle modalità la seduttività fosse stata giocata ballando il tango e lei si sentisse incapace di ballare anche il twist, capireste che lei si sente carente come ballerina?
Deve solo convincersi che si può sedurre ballando il tango ma anche leggendo poesie.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché lei non è così?
> Io ho fatto quelle minchiate e le trovavo un gioco divertente, una sperimentazione giovanile ma ora non le sento nelle mie corde e quel modello di seduttività lo troverei patetico anche se so che potrebbe avere successo.
> Circe non l'ha mai sperimentato e potrebbe (dovrebbe? non so) sperimentarlo solo se trovasse un uomo con il quale sperimentarlo.
> Quel tipo di seduttività l'ha visto vincente sul suo.
> ...


Ciao Bruni

probabilmente lei questo già lo sa ... 
e si chiede tanti perché ... come ad esempio 
può bastare lei, che legge poesie ad un uomo che piace il tango ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché lei non è così?
> Io ho fatto quelle minchiate e le trovavo un gioco divertente, una sperimentazione giovanile ma ora non le sento nelle mie corde e quel modello di seduttività lo troverei patetico anche se so che potrebbe avere successo.
> Circe non l'ha mai sperimentato e potrebbe (dovrebbe? non so) sperimentarlo solo se trovasse un uomo con il quale sperimentarlo.
> Quel tipo di seduttività l'ha visto vincente sul suo.
> ...


No. Perché deve capire che non è il ballo, per redtare nel tuo esempio, il motivo per cui è stata tradita.
Non è l'autoreggente o il senza slip. Quello avviene dopo se avviene.
Lei deve essere sicura di se come persona prima che come donna. 
Deve capire che ci sarà sempre qualcuna più bella più interessante più sexy, ma lei è lei e piace in quanto lei.
E se non piace a lui chi se ne frega, piacerá a qualcun altro. 
Non deve essere l'essere appeezzata da un uomo la misura che stabilisce quanto lei vale.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni
> 
> probabilmente lei questo già lo sa ...
> e si chiede tanti perché ... come ad esempio
> ...


Ma può bastare a lei che legge poesie un uomo che oltre il liscio in balere non va?
Questa è la domanda giusta.
Ma lei non è riuscita a lasciarlo perché ha consegnato alla sua immagine di moglie la propria identità.


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Però diciamo a*lcuni *uomini.
> *Alcuni* uomini affidano la stima di sé a un ruolo di maschio conquistatore. Sono lo stesso tipo di uomini che all'opposto non riescono a sopportare un tradimento perché la loro immagine viene messa in discussione.
> Perché fanno milioni di euro i cinepanettoni che descrivono quegli uomini cialtroni?
> ...


certo che sono solo alcuni...ma la maggior parte e cosi.Conosco donne bellissime,intelligenti e sogni erotici di molti altri maschi che vengono tradite dal marito annoiato e insicuro 
.Se vedi l'amante non e neanche considerata la normalita.anzi...!e se ti chiederai il perche?si volevano levare lo sfizio e lei era la piu disponibile e la meno pretenziosa.


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Circe (mi sembra) non ha avuto altro uomo.


male.   capirebbe che essere sensuale per una donna è la cosa più semplice del mondo.

ma basterebbe anche solo fare quel minimo per lasciarsi guardare


----------



## danielacala (6 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Non capisco il passaggio dell'amante sexy. Credo che tu non riesca a lasciarlo per abitudine se è tanti anni che state assieme e che ti piaccia ancora. Fai i conti con te stessa. Anch'io sto passando ,ormai da anni,una fase orribile della mia vita,spero che non continui così,perchè sto pensando di andare in Cambigia,sedermi vicino a un torrente che conosco e farmi d'Oppio fino a morirne


Ma non volevi andare in India?


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

A mio avviso, nella vita, l'essere sexy e provocante puó bastare per un paio d'ore in un'avventura. Per un paio di mesi in una relazione. Dopo di che, meglio avere anche qualcosa da dire. A meno che si abbia davanti un uomo che si appaga solo di quello. Allora meglio scappare, a gambe levate.

Io sono stata tradita con una donna molto piú grande, sui quarantasette anni credo o quarantotto, con il seno rifatto, a detta di tutti molto bella. Io non l'ho mai vista. Magari me la immagino anche piú bella di come sia nella realtà.

Io ho 35 anni, ma a parte il fatto di essere piú giovane, capisco che io messa vicina, che ne sò, ad una Lorella Cuccarini non posso competere.

Tuttavia, cara Circe, il punto è che non voglio competere: pensaci bene.

Quanta infelicità, insicurezza, ricerca di se, smarrimento c'è in una che decide di rivestire il ruolo di amante?

Tutti, in merito al tradimento, rivolgono lo sguardo ai problemi della coppia.
Ma, mi chiedo: le amanti non hanno problemi? Sono il meglio del meglio che c'è sul mercato?

Mio punto di vista: sicuramente quando si verifica un tradimento sussistono problemi di coppia, ma non è che la cara amante, di testa, se la passa tanto meglio....idem per il traditore.

Ripeto, io per tutti i miei 35 anni non mi sono mai messa nella condizione di dover mentire al mio uomo, non ho mai "rubato" qualcosa di fugace e di nascosto, non ho mai frequentato un uomo impegnato altrove, ho sempre pensato di avere le doti fisiche e intellettuali per averne uno tutto mio.

Tutto questo per me, non per ferire gli altri. Per il mio rispetto personale. Affronto la vita a viso aperto. Non ho bisogno di mentire. Mai mi abbasserei a tanto. Non tollero che mi si dicano bugie e non lo faccio con gli altri. Ho stima di me stessa.

Ora veniamo agli altri due personaggi della vicenda.

L'amante: una che a quell'età, invece di pensare a costruirsi qualcosa di vero e solido nella vita, va scopazzando con un ragazzo impegnato, vivendo questo grande trasporto fisico ed emotivo che poi si rivela essere un pugno di mosche perchè dopo la scoperta finisce tutto subito, questa esattamente come sta messa?? Di testa intendo. Ha bisogno di scopazzare a tradimento per sentirsi migliore. Altrimenti per cosa lo fa? Per vivere nuove emozioni? E tanta bellezza non le porta un uomo sigle per scoparci liberamente dalla mattina alla sera?
Sono nati sentimenti che non si comandano con uno che purtroppo era impegnato? Cavoli allora devono essere sentimenti forti per indurre tutti a mentire. E quando scoppia la bomba e finisce tutto immediatamente questi sentimenti forti si rarefanno?? Spariti?? La testa è una cosa seria, da non sottovalutare.

Il traditore: invece di pensare ai suoi problemi di coppia, se mai ve ne siano, invece di risolvere le cose, va scopazzando anche lui con una donna che gli sembra l'occasione della vita senza rendersi conto che quella sarà pure sexy e provocante MA, c'è un MA. Lei scopa solo? Oppure, pulisce, lava, stira, paga i debiti di casa, lavora, fa la spesa, cresce i figli? No perchè è esperta. Ok, ma è esperta solo per scopare? Le altre cose non è capace di farle? 
Perché vedi, alla fin fine l'amore una donna te lo dimostra in tutte queste cose, non nella scopata fugace rubata ad una partner ufficiale. È solo sesso? Ok, ma quale gran genio butterebbe all'aria la sua vita per una scopata con una che alla fine manco ti vuole?

Sarei capace anch'io di provare grandi sentimenti per un uomo impegnato, vivermi solo i suoi momenti di vacanza, parlare con lui solo di cose divertenti dato che con la moglie non fa che parlare di problemi con i soldi, con il mutuo, con i figli ecc.

Alla fin fine sono scelte di vita: io ho scelto la coerenza, il rispetto per me stessa, la stima per me stessa, quanto di meglio c'è per me stessa. E di riflesso per coloro che mi circondano.

Loro cosa hanno scelto?
Adesso chi è migliore?


----------



## danielacala (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ho letto i messaggi porno che lei gli mandava.


Ma dai magari era un trans ..loro sono
molto bravi a mandare sms porno


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> A mio avviso, nella vita, l'essere sexy e provocante puó bastare per un paio d'ore in un'avventura. Per un paio di mesi in una relazione. Dopo di che, meglio avere anche qualcosa da dire. A meno che si abbia davanti un uomo che si appaga solo di quello. Allora meglio scappare, a gambe levate.
> 
> Io sono stata tradita con una donna molto piú grande, sui quarantasette anni credo o quarantotto, con il seno rifatto, a detta di tutti molto bella. Io non l'ho mai vista. Magari me la immagino anche piú bella di come sia nella realtà.
> 
> ...


Quotissimo sul non voglio competere... Non posso grassettare con il cell


----------



## danielacala (6 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Come ti capisco...la delusione,il sentimento di inadeguatezza.Pero gli uomini non tradiscono perche noi non siamo abbastanza.No.Tradiscono per scappare dalla quotidianita,per trasgredire,per sentirsi grafiticati e lusingati,per pura vanita e deliziarsi il pisello...per avere ancora quel senso di liberta che avevano a 20 anni e sentirsi piu maschi.Non basta una,la moglie pur che fosse la donna piu bella del mondo.per loro e come bere
> la birra invece che il vino.percio la maggioranza non lascia la moglie.Potevi essere anche la Greta Garbo lo stesso t'avrebbe tradita...


Brava
A volte tradiscono perché sono narcisi o
semplicemente sciocchi.

Ma tu che fai tesoro li stai sovrastimando?


----------



## Gian (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


la risposta è in quelle 3 paroline che hai scritto,
o resetti tutto oppure non ne esci da questo pantano !
Scusa ma sono ormai mesi che leggo della tua situazione, veramente preoccupante,
tu ti stai rovinando l'esistenza per un tradimento, stando con lui è ovvio
che la cosa si amplifica. 
poi il fatto che fosse sexy c'entra poco, ho conosciuto donne molto carine tradite
dai mariti con delle tipe spaventosamente cofane .

forza Circe, vedi di recuperare la tua autostima. forza e coraggio. :up:


----------



## Innominata (6 Gennaio 2014)

La prima regola secondo me è divertirsi...personalmente vedo perizoma, latex e reggicalze tristi, angosciati, perfino sinistri se non ci si diverte. E per divertirsi bisogna sentirsi a casa, comode, pronte a ridere, altro che tensione erotica con il legaccio che ti strizza i tegumenti sulla coscia e il filamento che ti seghetta la cute a ogni passo di danza...A me piace il burlesque e mi fa ridere, ma perderebbe tutta la sua carica di giocattolo se dovessi utilizzarlo per un amante. Lo sentirei tessuto col piombo e ricamato con le spine. Dentro casa è diverso, è il mio territorio, può anche essere un passatempo vanesio, è come mettersi un profumo: lo faccio per procedere tra vapori magici, non certo per gli altri, tra l'altro potrei ben correre il rischio di sentirmi dire :Signor(in)a, lei puzza! Insomma, è un fatto personale. Con tutto questo voglio dire che Circe dovrebbe partire da sé e da quello che le piace, dedicarselo a prescindere inizialmente da altri destinatari, non essere diffidente verso quello che le piace e la fa sentire confortata. Questo vale anche per i giocattoli(che è necessario avere), anzi soprattutto.


----------



## nicola (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> A mio avviso, nella vita, l'essere sexy e provocante puó bastare per un paio d'ore in un'avventura. Per un paio di mesi in una relazione. Dopo di che, meglio avere anche qualcosa da dire. A meno che si abbia davanti un uomo che si appaga solo di quello. Allora meglio scappare, a gambe levate.
> 
> Io sono stata tradita con una donna molto piú grande, sui quarantasette anni credo o quarantotto, con il seno rifatto, a detta di tutti molto bella. Io non l'ho mai vista. Magari me la immagino anche piú bella di come sia nella realtà.
> 
> ...


Sei grande!!! Ma poi scelgono noi...
Quoto anche i punti.


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Brava
> A volte tradiscono perché sono narcisi o
> semplicemente sciocchi.
> 
> Ma tu che fai tesoro li stai sovrastimando?


lo so parlo troppo io!descrivo troppo quando bastano 2 parole in effetti...brutto vizio il mio!lo dice anche quel fetente di mio "marito"ma da quando ho smesso di spiegare si preoccupa:mrgreen:


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Sei grande!!! Ma poi scelgono noi...
> Quoto anche i punti.


Grazie:up:

Certo che scelgono noi. Poi peró qualcuno se la prende anche nel....

E sai perchè? Per lo stesso motivo per cui non lasciano baracca e burattini....
In questi casi si parla di mancanza di coraggio, di viltà, di paura di perdere tutto, paura di far soffrire il partner, i figli...

Io la penso diversamente: per quanto nessuno voglia ammetterlo, iniziare una storia di "trafugo" per quanto illusoria e bellissima, lascia un retrogusto appena percepibile ma che c'è: è egoismo e paura per se stessi.

Qualsiasi persona mediamente intelligente da traditore capisce perfettamente che sta frequentando una persona "amante" che icto oculi è indubbiamente bugiarda e che ne combina di tutti i colori di nascosto.

Tutti i traditi ci rimangono male perchè credevano di avere al fianco una persona che non si sarebbe mai spinta a tanto, che ritenevano non in grado di mentire.

Questi iniziano già con un partner che fa i numeri....poi che si voglia nascondere e pulire con l'alibi dei sentimenti....

Guarda caso poi il terzo incomodo fa sempre o quasi la figura di passaggio.

Peccato, all'inizio erano cosí sexy e provocanti....dopo cosa sono? Cosa ne rimane?

Tanta onnipotenza e nulla di fatto. Mannaggia.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> lo so parlo troppo io!descrivo troppo quando bastano 2 parole in effetti...brutto vizio il mio!lo dice anche quel fetente di mio "marito"ma da quando ho smesso di spiegare si preoccupa:mrgreen:


Hai il diritto e il dovere di essere come sei e di descrivere come vuoi le cose.
Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.
Però è proprio paragonarsi che non ha senso.


----------



## danielacala (6 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> lo so parlo troppo io!descrivo troppo quando bastano 2 parole in effetti...brutto vizio il mio!lo dice anche quel fetente di mio "marito"ma da quando ho smesso di spiegare si preoccupa:mrgreen:


Poveruomo...pensa a quando in casa
sarà costretto a parlare con la sua immagine
riflessa sullo specchio del como'


----------



## disincantata (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Circe porca puttana finiscila di sentirti inferiore all'altra. NON LO SEI NON LO SEI NON LO SEI.
> Mi viene un nervoso che non hai idea.
> Lo capisci che l'altra poteva essere solo questo sexy e provocante. Tu sei tutto il resto oltre a essere se vuoi sexy e provocante.
> Sai quanto è facile mettersi giù da guerra due volte la settimana per un paio di ore e fare la sexy? Guarda che ci ruesce chiunque, qualunque donna bella o brutta che sia e te lo dice una che è la normalità assoluta in una scala di bellezza.
> ...



STRAQUOTO E potrei aggiungere altro, ma per cominciare a Circe servirebbe proprio mettersi alla prova con un altro, magari più giovane, altro che se ci si sente meglio. A parte l'imbarazzo iniziale dovuto ai molti anni con il traditore.


----------



## nicola (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Grazie:up:
> 
> Certo che scelgono noi. Poi peró qualcuno se la prende anche nel....
> 
> ...


Mi piace il passaggio qnd dici del traditore che si nasconde dietro il te lo avevo detto ( o quasi), invece di affrontare il problema col partner o avere i coglioni di andar via. Sono comodi loro...


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto per cambiare non avevo letto questo post.
> Per me uscire senza mutande è una minchiata. Nel senso che non è chissà che cosa trasgressiva o altamente erotica. La vedo come un gioco che si può fare in determinate circostanze.
> Tra marito e moglie decennali mi sembra sciocco, un po' come "un bel gioco dura poco", così come mi sembrerebbe sciocco ogni altro comportamento, anche romantico, che inizialmente in un rapporto può essere delizioso.


Io mi chiedo: ma perchè no? 
Anche in un rapporto decennale si possono creare e vivere certe circostanze, porche,  provocanti, o dolci e romantiche.
A volte mi chiedo, ma perché non può essere tua moglie la tua migliore amante che abbia mai avuto?




Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire una cosa completamente diversa, lasciare bigliettini amorosi nelle tasche o in giro per casa è delicato e coinvolgente, dopo 10 anni è un po' ossessivo.
> Nell'altro post mi riferivo al caso di Circe che è del tutto particolare.


Beh, almeno cambia gioco


----------



## disincantata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> prenota un biglietto anche x me e una dose da farmi dimenticare come mi chiamo....



Circe. c'è di meglio per farti dimenticare come ti chiami, parola di scout!

Ricordi quando eri nella fase di euforia, ti truccavi, ti curavi, uscivi, ti lasciavi ammirare............ricomincia da li.

Digli chiaramente che di lui NON ti interessa il destino, che state insieme, per ora, per la famiglia, che può andarsene quando vuole se crede, che non ti senti nessun obbligo verso di lui, che è un bastardotraditoredimerda, digli tutto quello che ti pare, ma VIVI.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> A mio avviso, nella vita, l'essere sexy e provocante puó bastare per un paio d'ore in un'avventura. Per un paio di mesi in una relazione. Dopo di che, meglio avere anche qualcosa da dire. A meno che si abbia davanti un uomo che si appaga solo di quello. Allora meglio scappare, a gambe levate.
> 
> Io sono stata tradita con una donna molto piú grande, sui quarantasette anni credo o quarantotto, con il seno rifatto, a detta di tutti molto bella. Io non l'ho mai vista. Magari me la immagino anche piú bella di come sia nella realtà.
> 
> ...


Parli come se l'essere sexy e provocante fosse una cosa costruita. Per taluni è naturale.
Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con te sul fatto che oltre all'essere sexy sia auspicabile avere altre frecce al proprio arco. Ma il buon senso, la padronanza di sè, dei propri sensi e pensieri si acquisisce fin dalla più tenera età, ed esula da quello che sarai dopo, se sarai tradito o tradirai.
Tutto il resto lo trovo incommentabile.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo: ma perchè no?
> Anche in un rapporto decennale si possono creare e vivere certe circostanze, porche,  provocanti, o dolci e romantiche.
> A volte mi chiedo, ma perché non può essere tua moglie la tua migliore amante che abbia mai avuto?
> 
> ...


Perché sono cose già fatte!
Le trovo noiose.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo: ma perchè no?
> Anche in un rapporto decennale si possono creare e vivere certe circostanze, porche,  provocanti, o dolci e romantiche.
> A volte mi chiedo, ma perché non può essere tua moglie la tua migliore amante che abbia mai avuto?



Ciao morfeo,

certo che lo può essere ... 
lo possono essere entrambi ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

*ecco che mi ero scordata di direee...brunettaaaa*

e' vero e' vero...perche sta cosa del decennale?
io non sto col quello da decenni pero dopo 6 anni io ancora gli lascio bigliettini d amore ovunque.....non mi sento ossessiva.....
vedo l effetto che ha su di lui (se sembrassi ossessiva ai suoi occhi non lo farei, dopotutto e' a lui che li mando) e so l effetto che ha su di me.....
e spero che tra 20 anni faremo ancora i numeri a letto......con o senza autoreggenti.....
perche dici che sono cose noiose perche gia fatte?
mi sembri me nei confronti della pipi che odio fare perche trovo inutile alzarsi e andare in bagnmo quando basterebbe mettere il pannolone...una cosa noiosissima......


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sono cose già fatte!
> Le trovo noiose.



Ciao Bruni

lui parlava di essere anche come amanti ... 
e i giochi poi, possono variare di tanto ... 

Certo, che con il tempo, forse ... un dover sudare per arrivare ... 
e sbucciare strati e strati di varie stoffe e merletti ... 
può essere più seducente ... 

ad ognuno il suo gioco ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sono cose già fatte!
> Le trovo noiose.


No noiose no dai...
A me piacerebbe molto farle con mio marito. Quello e molto altro nonostante stiamo insieme da 26 anni tra una cosa e l'altra..
Certo bisogna essere in due a volerle


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che invidia deve aver covato lei per anni per fare una cosa del genere.
> E se ti invidiava è perché sei qualcosa che lei non ha mai sperato di essere.


circe, quoto quello che ha scritto brunetta.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No noiose no dai...
> A me piacerebbe molto farle con mio marito. Quello e molto altro nonostante stiamo insieme da 26 anni tra una cosa e l'altra..
> Certo bisogna essere in due a volerle



Ciao 

appunto, dipende molto dalla coppia ... 

noi avevamo altri giochini ... 
ma poi dove abitavamo vi era la neve oltre sei mesi all'anno ... 
ma chi andava a pensare a ciò? ... Ben coperti, altro che ... 

però, vi è altro ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> appunto, dipende molto dalla coppia ...
> 
> ...


Ma certo qualunque cosa possa piacere a entrambi. Non credo che questo cambi con il tempo se il desiderio di sperimentare e giocare resta intatto in entrambi.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> appunto, dipende molto dalla coppia ...
> 
> ...


appunto.....se non puoi uscire senza slip perche fa freddo 6 mesi l anno (che culo, qui almeno 8) non hai alternativa che barricarti in casa e .......
sai.....la fantasia la fa da padrona.....
oppure ti leggi un libro....ma io quello lo faccio sulla metro......con gli slip


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Parli come se l'essere sexy e provocante fosse una cosa costruita. Per taluni è naturale.
> Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con te sul fatto che oltre all'essere sexy sia auspicabile avere altre frecce al proprio arco. Ma il buon senso, la padronanza di sè, dei propri sensi e pensieri si acquisisce fin dalla più tenera età, ed esula da quello che sarai dopo, se sarai tradito o tradirai.
> Tutto il resto lo trovo incommentabile.


L'essere sexy e provocanti è patrimonio di tutti

Io posso essere sexy e provocante. Tu puoi esserlo. Tutte le donne possono esserlo. Magari qualcuna fatica un po' ....
Io se bevo qualcosa in piú e sono in vena di ridere e fare la leggera rischio grosso. 
Probabilmente vale anche per te.
Molto fa la fantasia di chi ci guarda.

Il guaio è che alcuni pensano che sia dono solo proprio. Ma quanto si sbagliano. Perdono di vista il momento e le circostanze. Il culo grossomodo lo sappiamo muovere tutte. Ad alcune fa piacere pensare che come lo muovono loro, nessuno riesce a farlo. So' soddisfazioni anche queste immagino. Effimere, ma pur sempre soddisfazioni.

Tutte le cose che hai elencato si acquisiscono crescendo....almeno questo vale per chi una maturazione la porta a termine davvero. 
Non è che il fatto di tradire un bel giorno cada dal cielo. É una scelta. Poi se vogliamo dire che cade...vabbuó.

Per il resto, evidentemente le amanti sono illustri esempi di coerenza e maturità. Non hanno alcun problema. Beate loro.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo qualunque cosa possa piacere a entrambi. Non credo che questo cambi con il tempo se il desiderio di sperimentare e giocare resta intatto in entrambi.





miss acacia ha detto:


> appunto.....se non puoi uscire senza slip perche fa freddo 6 mesi l anno (che culo, qui almeno 8) non hai alternativa che barricarti in casa e .......
> sai.....la fantasia la fa da padrona.....
> oppure ti leggi un libro....ma io quello lo faccio sulla metro......con gli slip



Ciao cara,

se la coppia rimane sveglia, nel senso, non si danno per scontate alcune cose ... 
e affinché ci si ha da raccontare, da dividere ... e si rimane accesi, al gioco non c'è mai fine ... 
I miei nonni, erano accesi fino a quando lei non ci ha lasciati ... l'anno scorso a natale.
Da lì so, che è veramente possibile ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe, ti capisco benissimo...e nell'andare senza mutande, mettersi il perizoma, 
le autoreggenti e tutto il mondo che ne consegue, arriva il dramma delle tue considerazioni.
non è ovvio, il gesto in se, che saprebbe fare anche un bambino ma è il non averlo fatto a tempo debito
e il non saper più farlo adesso.
adesso sarebbe anacronistico e sterile...una ripetizione scimmiottata di qualcosa che comunque non ti appartiene.
Eppure in quei gesti, in quelle movenze vedi e dai tantissima forza.
la forza dell'immaginazione e della rabbia, uno specchio che dice cosa sei e cosa dovresti forse essere, per fare forse felice qualcuno.
Qualcosa ha cui non davi importanza, diventa determinante... e non è lei ad apparire un mostro voglioso di sesso e capace, ma tutta la nostra insicurezza nell'esser quell'essere, diviene anch'esso mostro.
Inadeguata, distorta... e adesso neanche più per loro, ma per noi.
Inutile il confronto, hanno sempre una marcia in più...  un disagio il tuo, anche solo dettato da quello che non sai e che immagini.
Prova allora a  vedere le cose da un punto di vista diverso...

*ricorda che per quanto te la cantano qui dentro,nessun amante è profondamente contento di quello che fa*.
la vita o la loro miseria gli ha dato quello...ma avrebbero scelto altro.
avrebbero scelto quello che sei te, e che loro non sono.

anche la morale, l'etica hanno un peso... molto diverso dal peso delle calze e delle autoreggenti.


----------



## Principessa (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Circe porca puttana finiscila di sentirti inferiore all'altra. NON LO SEI NON LO SEI NON LO SEI.
> Mi viene un nervoso che non hai idea.
> Lo capisci che l'altra poteva essere solo questo sexy e provocante. Tu sei tutto il resto oltre a essere se vuoi sexy e provocante.
> Sai quanto è facile mettersi giù da guerra due volte la settimana per un paio di ore e fare la sexy? Guarda che ci ruesce chiunque, qualunque donna bella o brutta che sia e te lo dice una che è la normalità assoluta in una scala di bellezza.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.
Ma secondo me l'autostima di Circe si alzerebbe ancora di più trovando un amante senza fare la sexy e la provocante.
Ci sono uomini che adorano le donne timide... le bambine ferite che hanno bisogno di coccole...


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sono cose già fatte!
> Le trovo noios
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## disincantata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma secondo me l'autostima di Circe si alzerebbe ancora di più trovando un amante senza fare la sexy e la provocante.
> Ci sono *uomini che adorano le donne* timide e non...e le 'DONNE'   che hanno voglia  di coccole...e di altro.....


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma secondo me l'autostima di Circe si alzerebbe ancora di più trovando un amante senza fare la sexy e la provocante.
> Ci sono uomini che adorano le donne timide... le bambine ferite che hanno bisogno di coccole...


Concordo ma visto che lei si sente battuta su questo fronte le consigliavo di provare lei stessa quanto sia facile farlo.
Che poi gli uomini anche molto altro sono perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Circe, ti capisco benissimo...e nell'andare senza mutande, mettersi il perizoma,
> le autoreggenti e tutto il mondo che ne consegue, arriva il dramma delle tue considerazioni.
> non è ovvio, il gesto in se, che saprebbe fare anche un bambino ma è il non averlo fatto a tempo debito
> e il non saper più farlo adesso.
> ...


se è per questo, neanche molti ex traditi mi sembrano molto contenti di quello che fanno.
con le dovute eccezioni, naturalmente, tra le quali citerei tebe, brunetta, ultimo

(sottolineatura d'obbligo, perché mi riferisco a ciò che si evince dai loro scritti)


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se è per questo, neanche molti ex traditi mi sembrano molto contenti di quello che fanno.
> con le dovute eccezioni, naturalmente, tra le quali citerei tebe, brunetta, ultimo
> 
> (sottolineatura d'obbligo, perché mi riferisco a ciò che si evince dai loro scritti)



Ciao

sono due posizioni ben diverse e non paragonabili ... 

comunque sia ... io sono contenta di quello che faccio.
perché no?

che poi, c'è una bella differenza, tra chi sta ancora sul cammino ... 
a prenderlo come riferimento ... da qui si evince che ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono due posizioni ben diverse e non paragonabili ...
> 
> ...


infatti, ne sono convinta

ma vedi quanto è bello sentirsi incasellati (inquadrati, messi in cornice) dai ragionamenti di alcuni utenti che dal loro personale vissuto e dal loro personale _traditore_ traggono conclusioni su tutti i traditori di questa terra?

(vale anche il contrario, ovviamente)


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, ne sono convinta
> 
> ma vedi quanto è bello sentirsi incasellati (inquadrati, messi in cornice) dai ragionamenti di alcuni utenti che dal loro personale vissuto e dal loro personale _traditore_ traggono conclusioni su tutti i traditori di questa terra?
> 
> (vale anche il contrario, ovviamente)


il veder cristallizzare a forza ciò che è per sua natura fluido è uno dei motivi che mi hanno spinto a registrarmi qui.

dopo circa 19 mesi, continuo a non capire il perchè alcuni si ostinino a farlo.    se non per autodifesa mentale.

o per incapacità a non illudersi.   ma è sempre divertente,da leggere


----------



## Principessa (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo ma visto che lei si sente battuta su questo fronte le consigliavo di provare lei stessa quanto sia facile farlo.
> Che poi gli uomini anche molto altro sono perfettamente d'accordo


Ah, male non fa... basta che non si snaturi troppo.
:mrgreen:

Poi l'eventuale amante che trova apprezzerebbe una maschera e non la vera Circe!


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, ne sono convinta
> 
> ma vedi quanto è bello sentirsi incasellati (inquadrati, messi in cornice) dai ragionamenti di alcuni utenti che dal loro personale vissuto e dal loro personale _traditore_ traggono conclusioni su tutti i traditori di questa terra?
> 
> (vale anche il contrario, ovviamente)



Ciao Chiara,

sono la persona sbagliata,
sono nata incasellata ... e me ne hanno dette di tutti i colori. 
ma vedi come poi vanno le cose ... è schizofrenica la situazione a volte. 
ti incasellano, ti riempiono di non so che e non so quanto, 
ma poi, quando si trattava di rappresentare la scuola o trovare qualcuno 
che conducesse un progetto o ecc. ... indovina? ...  

è fastidioso, verissimo. ma non e personale ... :smile:
(spesso, lo spero almeno) ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il veder cristallizzare a forza ciò che è per sua natura fluido è uno dei motivi che mi hanno spinto a registrarmi qui.
> 
> dopo circa 19 mesi, continuo a non capire il perchè alcuni si ostinino a farlo.    se non per autodifesa mentale.
> 
> o per incapacità a non illudersi.*   ma è sempre divertente*, da leggere



perché tu sei più filosofo di me 
a volte mi girano le palle a elica nel vedere certi 3d interessanti, con spunti accattivanti elargiti da chiunque , indipendentemente dall'esperienza vissuta, trasformarsi nei 3d della sfiga (chiedo perdono per l'espressione ma non mi viene di meglio) in cui si fa a gara a chi è stato più sfortunato o a chi inventa la vendetta più adatta


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

E smettetela con questa storia di mutande messe, non messe, sopra o sotto.



Passi sotto la gigantografia di Beckham che pubblicizza boxer emporio Armani , e lei ti dice: 

Guarda che belli, mai una volta che tu mi facessi una sorpresa e ti presenti con quelli addosso.
Stai a parlà degli addominali o dei boxer ?
Dei boxer scemo, tu te presenti sempre co quelli dell'Oviesse compri tre paghi due. Belli per carità.....ma ogni tanto una sorpresa.

Qualche giorno dopo passi davanti a una vetrina di Armani e ti dici, e vabbè, famo stà sorpresa.
Quando la cassiera ti dice il prezzo pensi:

Minchia, a stò prezzo come minimo mentre li porto nel frattempo mi cresce il pacco, imparo come per magia a palleggiare e fare i cross a centro area come Beckham e mi vengono pure gli stessi addominali.

La sera poi a casa, pomicia pomicia pomicia e non vedi l'ora che lei ti sbottoni i pantaloni ma invece lei te dice:

Spegni la luce.

SPEGNI LA LUCE ???' SPEGNI LA LUCE ???????????

Ma manco per niente, non solo teniamo la luce accesa, ma pure la finestra aperta, e facciamo che i vicini dopo ci danno i voti tipo la giuria di Ballando con le Stelle. Ecchecchezz.........


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> sono la persona sbagliata,
> sono nata incasellata ... e me ne hanno dette di tutti i colori.
> ...


eh, immagino :smile:


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se è per questo, neanche molti ex traditi mi sembrano molto contenti di quello che fanno.
> con le dovute eccezioni, naturalmente, tra le quali citerei tebe, brunetta, ultimo
> 
> (sottolineatura d'obbligo, perché mi riferisco a ciò che si evince dai loro scritti)


non venirmi a raccontare che sei felice di quello che fai, o che quando eri la bambina dolce e felice nei campi,
 già ti immaginavi una vita cosi.
intendo con un amante.
quale bambina, immagina di avere un amante?
vedi quanto hai tradito te stessa'?
ma a te non frega un cazzo.

lo sai che questa vita ti è capitata è che anche tu sognavi il principe azzurro.
allora perchè non dirlo?
matrimonio da paura, amante conseguenziale... ma se hai un amante da diciamo tre  o quattro anni lo chiami ancora amante, o secondo maritozzo?

io non incasello nessuno, sei tu e quelli come te che involontariamente si incasellano.
tu ti sei fatta la strada, solo dopo l'hai stesa con il cemento,
 ma è un cemento che ti appartiene.
non è detto che tutti la pensino come te.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non venirmi a raccontare che sei felice di quello che fai, o che quando eri la bambina dolce e felice nei campi,
> già ti immaginavi una vita cosi.


Vero.

Effettivamente ci stanno quelli che volevano fare gli astronauti e finiscono a fare i ragionieri al catasto.

Traditori infami.


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Effettivamente ci stanno quelli che volevano fare gli astronauti e finiscono a fare i ragionieri al catasto.
> 
> Traditori infami.


si, è tu sei uno di quelli.
Spero almeno per te, che sei riuscito professionalmente.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, è tu sei uno di quelli.
> *Spero almeno per te, che sei riuscito professionalmente.*


Non me ne parli signora mia, è una lotta continua.


----------



## disincantata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah, male non fa... basta che non si snaturi troppo.
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Poi l'eventuale amante che trova apprezzerebbe una maschera e non la vera Circe!



Per Circe non è importante cosa apprezzerebbe di lei  l'eventuale amante, ma sbloccarsi da una situazione di stallo che ormai va avanti da anni. Qualcosa DEVE FARE.  Poi l'amante  se crede lo lascia,  ma come antidoto se lo trova che le piace e la fa stare bene e sentire viva, benvenga.

Fosse pure il marito della troia che si diceva amica. 

Inutile farsi problemi morali quando ti conciano cosi gli amici e chi hai sposato. Vadanoaffanculo tutti visto che nessuno si è fatto scrupoli nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non venirmi a raccontare che sei felice di quello che fai, o che quando eri la bambina dolce e felice nei campi,
> già ti immaginavi una vita cosi.
> intendo con un amante.
> quale bambina, immagina di avere un amante?
> ...



il rosso: spesso è a voler definire a tutti i costi che si creano i casini, i problemi, le fisime

il neretto: per fortuna, direi
fra l'altro è quello che volevo dire quotando e spiegando l'intervento sul sexy e provocante dell'altra utente


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' vero e' vero...perche sta cosa del decennale?
> io non sto col quello da decenni pero dopo 6 anni io ancora gli lascio bigliettini d amore ovunque.....non mi sento ossessiva.....
> vedo l effetto che ha su di lui (se sembrassi ossessiva ai suoi occhi non lo farei, dopotutto e' a lui che li mando) e so l effetto che ha su di me.....
> e spero che tra 20 anni faremo ancora i numeri a letto......con o senza autoreggenti.....
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> No noiose no dai...
> A me piacerebbe molto farle con mio marito. Quello e molto altro nonostante stiamo insieme da 26 anni tra una cosa e l'altra..
> Certo bisogna essere in due a volerle


Dipende da cosa fai e in che contesto.
Alcune cose diventano stucchevoli o noiose.
Qualunque arricchimento se è ripetitivo diventa abitudine e noioso.
E' come un rossetto rosso fuoco o i brillantini se li fai a capodanno sei splendente, se lo fai tutti i giorni sei quella con il rossetto rosso e fai furore il giorno che sei struccata (o finta struccata).
Il gioco deve cambiare se no diventa trasgressivo la missionaria.


----------



## oscuro (6 Gennaio 2014)

*E*



Spider ha detto:


> si, è tu sei uno di quelli.
> Spero almeno per te, che sei riuscito professionalmente.


E tu sei uno di quelli che indipendentemente da quello che voleva fare da piccolo,avevi attitudine a fare la testa di cazzo,cosa  nella quale ti sei specializzato negli anni,e devo dire che ad oggi come testa di cazzo non sei secondo a nessuno,sei una testa di cazzo da competizione!Complimenti!


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tuarao ha detto:


> E smettetela con questa storia di mutande messe, non messe, sopra o sotto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl:  :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché sono cose già fatte!
> ...


Ecco quello che viene spontaneo a entrambi.
L'idea di dover far qualcosa per far contento, eccitare l'altro e che non piace più lo trovo tristissimo.
Fare il circo per chiunque è patetico. Al circo si paga il biglietto e il pagliaccio ride anche se è triste.


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non me ne parli signora mia, è una lotta continua.


pure li?
ma allora sei messo male...
vedi devi lottare sul posto di lavoro,
 cerca di non relativizzare
 almeno sull'amore.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa fai e in che contesto.
> Alcune cose diventano stucchevoli o noiose.
> Qualunque arricchimento se è ripetitivo diventa abitudine e noioso.
> E' come un rossetto rosso fuoco o i brillantini se li fai a capodanno sei splendente, se lo fai tutti i giorni sei quella con il rossetto rosso e fai furore il giorno che sei struccata (o finta struccata).
> Il gioco deve cambiare se no diventa trasgressivo la missionaria.



Ciao Bruni

NOOOO ... non dire così ... 

Come burro di cacao ... uso i rossetti ... 

E mannaggia, da quando la Nivea ha tolto dal mercato i rossetti,
ne piglio uno peggio dell'altro ... non trovo più il mio "rosso" ... :incazzato:



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo ma visto che lei si sente battuta su questo fronte le consigliavo di provare lei stessa quanto sia facile farlo.
> Che poi gli uomini anche molto altro sono perfettamente d'accordo


In ogni caso concordo che a lei servirebbe vedere che può, per poi decidere se vuole e cosa vuole.


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu sei uno di quelli che indipendentemente da quello che voleva fare da piccolo,avevi attitudine a fare la testa di cazzo,cosa  nella quale ti sei specializzato negli anni,e devo dire che ad oggi come testa di cazzo non sei secondo a nessuno,sei una testa di cazzo da competizione!Complimenti!


tu sei uno che ogni due parole usa la parola cazzo o giù di li.
dicendo niente  o meno di niente.
pensi di offendermi?
ci vuole ben altro.

come faccio a risponderti????


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, ne sono convinta
> 
> ma vedi quanto è bello sentirsi incasellati (inquadrati, messi in cornice) dai ragionamenti di alcuni utenti che dal loro personale vissuto e dal loro personale _traditore_ traggono conclusioni su tutti i traditori di questa terra?
> 
> (vale anche il contrario, ovviamente)


Hai ragione: fastidioso.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco quello che viene spontaneo a entrambi.
> L'idea di dover far qualcosa per far contento, eccitare l'altro e che non piace più lo trovo tristissimo.
> Fare il circo per chiunque è patetico. Al circo si paga il biglietto e il pagliaccio ride anche se è triste.



Ciao Bruni

non capisco mai un cappero ... 

lo davo per scontato ... 

ci mancava solo fare cose, 
che non stanno nelle proprio corde ... 

sorry tanto, allora ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Gennaio 2014)

*no*



Spider ha detto:


> tu sei uno che ogni due parole usa la parola cazzo o giù di li.
> dicendo niente  o meno di niente.
> pensi di offendermi?
> ci vuole ben altro.
> ...


Uso testa di cazzo solo con te,credo ti spetti di diritto,per oggi e per la volta scorsa...!


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione: fastidioso.


la verità dà sempre fastidio.

meglio annusare la cacca.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

*e*

Se invece accettasimo tutti il fatto che ognuno di noi vive come puo? Con o senza slip? Con o senza amante? Con o senza dignita per come ognuno di noi la interpreta?
Non si puo dire a nessuno mangia la coratella perche si. Se piace bene senno si osserva quella persona mangiare laverza la scarola e le cime de rapa.
Ognuno ha le sue mosse nella vita. Scelte o imposizioni che siano.
Chi piu chi meno chi in un modo chi in un altro lo prendiamo tutti nel culo prima o poi percio siamo tutti sulla stessa barca belli miei, amici del sole.
Ognuno di noi è caduto e si è rialzato come meglio poteva e ci siamo rialzati tutti.  Perche siamo qua. A testimoniare quanto possiamo di fronte ai drammi della vita che magari fossero solo questi.
Stimiamoci a vicenda
Vogliamoci bene per favore.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E smettetela con questa storia di mutande messe, non messe, sopra o sotto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up: ironico.
Però le donne (molte, alcune, poche, le amanti, le mogli vivaci?:carneval::carneval si sentono obbligate a spendere un patrimonio per agghindarsi.


----------



## Eratò (6 Gennaio 2014)

nessuno qui generalizza.ognuno esprime la propria opinione in base al suo vissuto ma anche in base ai propri concetti e valori e merita di non essere giudicato o "incaselato"...poi che tipo di discussioni ci si aspetta in un forum intitolato tradimento.net?


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uso testa di cazzo solo con te,credo ti spetti di diritto,per oggi e per la volta scorsa...!


dire che mi fai pena è farti un complimento.
Oscuro, mi fai un ragionamento serio?
e per serio, intendo pensato?


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

Se il riferimento era rivolto a me, certo che mi riferisco al mio personale vissuto e al mio traditore.
Ma ho occhi per leggere, orecchie per ascoltare, bocca per parlare e ricevo spesso anche la posta.

Incasellare, inquadrare, cristallizzare. Lungi da me.

Possiamo metterla cosí: esistono traditori subdoli e bugiardi, poi esistono traditori bravissimi a cui faremo un monumento, altri sono talmente coerenti con se stessi che prenderanno la laurea ad onorem, altri mi auguro che scriveranno libri sulle tecniche migliori per soffrire in solitaria quando lui torna dalla moglie o dal marito.

Oppure possiamo partire dal presupposto che già la parola tradimento implica una promessa alla base non rispettata.

Se non si promette fedeltà non c'è tradimento.

Se si promette fedeltà c'è tradimento verso se stessi in primis e verso gli altri di riflesso.

Da tempo ho capito che sbagliare è umano e che il perdono non è un passo impossibile. Ma il traditore deve crescere, risolvere, darsi da fare, cambiare. Il tradito cercare di comprendere, mettersi in gioco, trovare un appiglio dal quale ripartire. E non so' cos'altro.

Il mio traditore non è stato in grado di fare nulla di tutto questo. Ho capito che non faceva per me.

Io sono contenta delle mie scelte e vivo bene, anzi meglio, senza traditori, amanti sofferenti o allegre, bugiardi, falsi e rompicoglioni vari ed eventuali.

Ho costruito tanto fin qui. E voglio continuare a farlo. Solo cose vere, situazioni vere. Quelle cosí cosí, fatte di parvenze....non só, non mi rendono felice davvero. Forse sono troppo pretenziosa. Ma continueró a costruire tanto. 
Se del caso, anche da sola.
Meglio che fare sacrifici per una persona che dorme con me dopo essere stato dalla sua amante.
Non perchè è stato dalla sua amante.
Ma perchè non ha le palle per fare tutto alla luce del sole. Perchè lavora sotto. E perchè si da mille giustificazioni per rendere il tutto "aggiustabile" quando non lo è. Perchè mi sta rubando tempo. Lo stesso tempo che io non sprecherei se giocassimo tutti a carte scoperte.

Ieri parlavo con un amico che frequenta una prostituta.
lui:"la frequento, sai lei poverina è un'amica che ha bisogno di aiuto"
Io: "ma paghi per scopare?"
Lui: "si, sai, siamo amici, mi sento di aiutarla"
Io: "no caro mio, tu scopi e paghi. La aiuteresti se le regalassi i soldi e ci fosse amicizia. Senza scopare. Non è piú facile dire che vai a puttane?"
lui:"non sono quel tipo di persona, non ti permettere"

Non mi parla da ieri.
Pazienza.
Alcune persone sono felici di ammantare con i sentimenti situazioni che viste per come sono nemmeno loro stessi le accetterebbero. Si danno delle scuse per qualcosa che è considerato brutto. Da soli. Se va ben per loro...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non me ne parli signora mia, è una lotta continua.


Però Spider (oggi è in giornata buona) proponeva una riflessione su ideali, valori, immagine di sé, progetto di vita e tu riduci tutto a senso della realtà.
Certo che nessuno ha raggiunto il suo sogno, neanche il 7 inglese. O davvero voleva una moglie con le tette rifatte :mexican:?


----------



## oscuro (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> dire che mi fai pena è farti un complimento.
> Oscuro, mi fai un ragionamento serio?
> e per serio, intendo pensato?


Fare pena a te,il mio  orgoglio,se i tuoi ragionamenti ti portano a credere che una donna che si fa trombare per un anno ti ami profondamente...smetti di pensare,che stai messo male, come tutto il resto testa di cazzo!:rotfl:


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se è per questo, neanche molti ex traditi mi sembrano molto contenti di quello che fanno.
> con le dovute eccezioni, naturalmente, tra le quali citerei tebe, brunetta, ultimo
> 
> (sottolineatura d'obbligo, perché mi riferisco a ciò che si evince dai loro scritti)


Gli ex traditi si trovano in mano una bella "patata" bollente da pelare che non si erano andati a cercare con il lanternino...


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Se invece accettasimo tutti il fatto che ognuno di noi vive come puo? Con o senza slip? Con o senza amante? Con o senza dignita per come ognuno di noi la interpreta?
> Non si puo dire a nessuno mangia la coratella perche si. Se piace bene senno si osserva quella persona mangiare laverza la scarola e le cime de rapa.
> Ognuno ha le sue mosse nella vita. Scelte o imposizioni che siano.
> Chi piu chi meno chi in un modo chi in un altro lo prendiamo tutti nel culo prima o poi percio siamo tutti sulla stessa barca belli miei, amici del sole.
> ...



Cara Miss,

è vero quello che dici. 
però a volte, le "verità" urlate, sono più per nascondere le proprie paure,
le proprio sconfitte fatte tra sé e sé ... forse, per non far arrivare nessuno 
a farti calare le mutande ... (tanto per rimanere in tema ...) ... 
e a volte, bisogna terminare il percorso per capire, che c'è una marea di colori ... 

comunque ... ti stimo ...  ...
e anche altri ... altri meno ... scusami tanto ... :mrgreen: 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> pure li?
> *ma allora sei messo male...*
> vedi devi lottare sul posto di lavoro,
> cerca di non relativizzare
> almeno sull'amore.


Non particolarmente. Anzi, proprio per niente.

Potrei sparare sulla croce rossa e dire che fino a prova contraria quello sotto a un treno merci con rimorchio per una donna sei tu, mica io. Ma non lo faccio.

Dico che è proprio perchè non scherzo sull'amore che non ne abuso, sia come concetto che come espressione di parola.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni
> 
> non capisco mai un cappero ...
> 
> ...


Una mia conoscente dice spesso che "Tizia ha saputo tenersi il marito, Caia non ha saputo tenersi il marito" e io mi immagino numeri da circo, il pagamento è tenersi qualcuno che senza il circo se ne andrebbe. Ma paghiamo noi il biglietto, del treno però!


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fare pena a te,il mio  orgoglio,se i tuoi ragionamenti ti portano a credere che una donna che si fa trombare per un anno ti ami profondamente...smetti di pensare,che stai messo male, come tutto il resto  *di testa cazzo!*:rotfl:



vedi che non sbaglio...

però un'ancora ancora te la posso dare.
vuoi parlarci dei tuoi problemi?
sapremo tutti aiutarti...


----------



## oscuro (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Non particolarmente. Anzi, proprio per niente.
> 
> Potrei sparare sulla croce rossa e dire che fino a prova contraria quello sotto a un treno merci con rimorchio per una donna sei tu, mica io. Ma non lo faccio.
> 
> Dico che è proprio perchè non scherzo sull'amore che non ne abuso, sia come concetto che come espressione di parola.


E vabbè ma la donna di spider l'ama profondamente...e se quello è amore profondo, mi accontenterei di una qualsiasi forma d'affetto...!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Gennaio 2014)

*i*



Spider ha detto:


> vedi che non sbaglio...
> 
> però un'ancora ancora te la posso dare.
> vuoi parlarci dei tuoi problemi?
> sapremo tutti aiutarti...


Allora,mi trombo la donna di uno,una stronza rara,gli mette le corna in ogni modo,e gli fa credere di amarlo,io mi sento in colpa,mi sembra di approfittare di un povero coglione tu che ne pensi?Andiamo avanti da un anno...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> A mio avviso, *nella vita l'essere sexy e provocante puó bastare per un paio d'ore in un'avventura. Per un paio di mesi in una relazione. *,Dopo di che, meglio avere anche qualcosa da dire. A meno che si abbia davanti un uomo che si appaga solo di quello. Allora meglio scappare, a gambe levate.
> 
> Io sono stata tradita con una donna molto piú grande, sui quarantasette anni credo o quarantotto, con il seno rifatto, a detta di tutti molto bella. Io non l'ho mai vista. Magari me la immagino anche piú bella di come sia nella realtà.
> 
> ...





MaiPiú ha detto:


> Grazie:up:
> 
> Certo che scelgono noi. Poi peró qualcuno se la prende anche nel....
> 
> ...


ti ho nerettato le osservazioni dove secondo me hai generalizzato


----------



## disincantata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: ironico.
> Però le donne (molte, alcune, poche, le amanti, le mogli vivaci?:carneval::carneval si sentono obbligate a spendere un patrimonio per agghindarsi.



Le donne spenderanno anche un capitale per agghindarsi, peccato la maggioranza degli uomini non veda l'ora di levare alle donne tutto quello che di bello e costoso indossano, ed a volte si ha l'impressione non si accorgano neppure se le lenzuola sono di seta o di cotone, stirate alla perfezione o strausate. Vero è che alla fine quello che importa è la soddisfazione personale ed ognuno cerca la propria a modo suo. Con o senza chanel n. 5 e slip LaPerla o senza.

Indossare biancheria intima di classe è bello a prescindere, se ce la si può permettere. In alternativa  ed in tempi di crisi come questo niente  male l'idea 'senza slip'  dipende dal contesto e dal fisico.

Per gli slip che porta una delle mie figlie sarebbe salutare non metterli, come ha scritto qualcuno un filo fastidioso ed inutile quando balla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Gli ex traditi si trovano in mano una bella "patata" bollente da pelare *che non si erano andati a cercare con il lanternino..*.



ecco, senza generalizzare: magari non col lanternino, e nemmeno del tutto cercata

ma a volte, alcuni traditi che approdano qui, nello sviluppo del loro racconto, non si rendono conto (o forse sì) che ammettono una reiterata disattenzione a sintomi e indizi che denunciavano uno stato della coppia precedente il tradimento non completamente sereno e trasparente.


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non particolarmente. Anzi, proprio per niente.
> 
> Potrei sparare sulla croce rossa e dire che fino a prova contraria quello sotto a un treno merci con rimorchio per una donna sei tu, mica io. Ma non lo faccio.
> 
> Dico che è proprio perchè non scherzo sull'amore che non ne abuso, sia come concetto che come espressione di parola.


ma lo hai già fatto, solo immaginandolo.
riguardo a me che sono solo virtuale puoi permetterti tutto.
ma tu sai che esiste un uomo... e che magari frequenti.
a cui hai dato un "bellissimo scherzo" d'amore, 
oppure è solo un problema dell'altro?
Insomma , vieni qui , pontifichi sul sesso, sul sentimento, sull' amore,
cosa vivi tu?
un rapporto clandestino.
e nel clandestino non c'è niente di orripilante... se non la sua clandestinità.
cioè il suo non essere.
il suo coraggio, come la sua convenienza.
vieni a me a dirmi che sono sotto un treno merci?

a già, tu stai sopra.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Le donne spenderanno anche un capitale per agghindarsi, peccato la maggioranza degli uomini non veda l'ora di levare alle donne tutto quello che di bello e costoso indossano, ed a volte si ha l'impressione non si accorgano neppure se le lenzuola sono di seta o di cotone, stirate alla perfezione o strausate.* Vero è che alla fine quello che importa è la soddisfazione personale ed ognuno cerca la propria a modo suo. Con o senza chanel n. 5 e slip LaPerla o senza.
> 
> Indossare biancheria intima di classe è bello a prescindere, se ce la si può permettere. In alternativa  ed in tempi di crisi come questo niente  male l'idea 'senza slip'  dipende dal contesto e dal fisico.
> 
> Per gli slip che porta una delle mie figlie sarebbe salutare non metterli, come ha scritto qualcuno un filo fastidioso ed inutile quando balla.


Non completamente vero. Mettendola proprio sul chimico e l'infoiamento animale, per me è molto meglio una gonna alzata che una gonna........tolta.


----------



## oscuro (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> ma lo hai già fatto, solo immaginandolo.
> riguardo a me che sono solo virtuale puoi permetterti tutto.
> ma tu sai che esiste un uomo... e che magari frequenti.
> a cui hai dato un "bellissimo scherzo" d'amore,
> ...


No,tu sei davanti e lui dietro...infondo se non ci fossero i coglioni come te,i furbi avrebbero vita breve.


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,mi trombo la donna di uno,una stronza rara,gli mette le corna in ogni modo,e gli fa credere di amarlo,io mi sento in colpa,mi sembra di approfittare di un povero coglione tu che ne pensi?Andiamo avanti da un anno...!


ma questo potrei essere io.
hai detto tutto, cosa altro vuoi scrivere, 
che non diresti alla tua personale esperienza?
invece ancora non ci parli di te.
qui hai tanti amici...sapremo aiutarti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Spider ha detto:


> ma questo potrei essere io.
> hai detto tutto, cosa altro vuoi scrivere,
> che non diresti alla tua personale esperienza?
> invece ancora non ci parli di te.
> qui hai tanti amici...sapremo aiutarti.


Potresti aiutarmi ad essere coglione,ma sono scarsamente interessato!


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Se il riferimento era rivolto a me, certo che mi riferisco al mio personale vissuto e al mio traditore.
> Ma ho occhi per leggere, orecchie per ascoltare, bocca per parlare e ricevo spesso anche la posta.
> 
> Incasellare, inquadrare, cristallizzare. Lungi da me.
> ...


l'ipocrisia è una grande consolazione e una corazza inattaccabile.  probabilmente il tuo amico è sincero quando dice quello che dice,perchè è la sua percezione dell'aiutare un'amica è quella.

Tu gli hai tolto il velo dagli occhi e la luce lo ha offeso.    e ora sarai una stronza ai suoi occhi.   pazienza.

Apprezzo il fatto che tu abbia premesso che il tradimento è fatto di promesse non mantenute e dove non c'è promessa di fedeltà non c'è tradimento,questo è il discrimine fondamentale.


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Potresti aiutarmi ad essere coglione*,ma sono scarsamente interessato!


su quello non hai particolarmente bisogno.
fai di tuo.

parla di cazzo, messe in culo e centimetri e metri.

riesci meglio.


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Se invece accettasimo tutti il fatto che ognuno di noi vive come puo? Con o senza slip? Con o senza amante? Con o senza dignita per come ognuno di noi la interpreta?
> Non si puo dire a nessuno mangia la coratella perche si. Se piace bene senno si osserva quella persona mangiare laverza la scarola e le cime de rapa.
> Ognuno ha le sue mosse nella vita. Scelte o imposizioni che siano.
> Chi piu chi meno chi in un modo chi in un altro lo prendiamo tutti nel culo prima o poi percio siamo tutti sulla stessa barca belli miei, amici del sole.
> ...


percepisco molto dolore in queste parole,mi sbaglio?


----------



## disincantata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non completamente vero. Mettendola proprio sul chimico e l'infoiamento animale, per me è molto meglio una gonna alzata che una gonna........tolta.



Meno male che qualcuno lo fa anche 'vestito'!

Forse dipende dal contesto.

Se sei in casa alzi la gonna?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma lo hai già fatto, solo immaginandolo.
> riguardo a me che sono solo virtuale puoi permetterti tutto.
> ma tu sai che esiste un uomo... e che magari frequenti.
> a cui hai dato un "bellissimo scherzo" d'amore,
> ...


Mai pontificato. Sempre detto la mia. Sul sesso. Sul sentimento. Sull'amore. Ovviamente sono concetti opinabilissimi, ma che esigo vengano rispettati. Cosa che tu, in nome dell'ammmore, non hai (mai) fatto.

Porta la tua bandiera. Sei liberissimo di farlo. Alza i tuoi vessilli al vento. Fai le tue crociate. Libera la Terra Santa dell'Amore dai Traditori Infedeli. 

Cosa vivo io ? La mia vita. Fatta di amori, fatta d'incontri, fatta di delusioni, fatta di rimpianti e di rimorsi, fatta di cose che non rifarei e di cose che rifarei mille volte, ma sempre e comunque la mia vita sulla quale il giorno che me ritroverò di fronte a quello con le chiavi in mano e la barba bianca tirerò le somme senza nessun rimpianto.

Puoi dire lo stesso di te ? Penso proprio di no. Tu sei un crociato. Ed è storicamente provato che le crociate, non sono mai servite a un cazzo,

Sul neretto. Da piccolo volevo fare il macchinista del treno.


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, senza generalizzare: magari non col lanternino, e nemmeno del tutto cercata
> 
> ma a volte, alcuni traditi che approdano qui, nello sviluppo del loro racconto, non si rendono conto (o forse sì) che ammettono una reiterata disattenzione a sintomi e indizi che denunciavano uno stato della coppia precedente il tradimento non completamente sereno e trasparente.


ma non ci posso credere.
allora, una che del tradimento ha fatto una mortimonio parallelo, 
viene qui ad informarci sulla nostra dissonanza cognitiva!!!!

allora,  se alcuni traditi vengono qui... senza denunciare  il loro stato...
il tuo stato matrimoniale in quale stato è?
no problem... c'è l'amante,
 ancora non puzza.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> percepisco molto dolore in queste parole,mi sbaglio?


Non piu di quanto ce ne possa essere in tante parole in questo forum 
Adesso no. Penso di aver trovato la mia dimensione e ci sto da dio


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non piu di quanto ce ne possa essere in tante parole in questo forum
> Adesso no. Penso di aver trovato la mia dimensione e ci sto da dio


meglio così 

come va con l'alimentazione?


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mai pontificato. Sempre detto la mia. Sul sesso. Sul sentimento. Sull'amore. Ovviamente sono concetti opinabilissimi, ma che esigo vengano rispettati. Cosa che tu, in nome dell'ammmore, non hai (mai) fatto.
> 
> Porta la tua bandiera. Sei liberissimo di farlo. Alza i tuoi vessilli al vento. Fai le tue crociate. Libera la Terra Santa dell'Amore dai Traditori Infedeli.
> 
> ...



la tua bandiera, potrei essere io, quello magari con cui marciavi su via del Corso, 
 quello con cui ti facevi le canne.. quello con cui condividevi ideali ed illusioni.
potrei esser la persona per cui indistintamente lottavi.
potrei essere la persona per cui speravi in un mondo diverso e migliore.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la tua bandiera, potrei essere io, quello magari con cui marciavi su via del Corso,
> quello con cui ti facevi le canne.. quello con cui condividevi ideali ed illusioni.
> potrei esser la persona per cui indistintamente lottavi.
> potrei essere la persona per cui speravi in un mondo diverso e migliore.


Quella non è la tua bandiera. E' la tua prigione.


----------



## Innominata (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la tua bandiera, potrei essere io, quello magari con cui marciavi su via del Corso,
> quello con cui ti facevi le canne.. quello con cui condividevi ideali ed illusioni.
> potrei esser la persona per cui indistintamente lottavi.
> potrei essere la persona per cui speravi in un mondo diverso e migliore.


Per una serie di motivi, e a prescindere da questo (o codesto) contesto, ho avuto un brivido leggendo qui. Buona serata, Spider!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Per una serie di motivi, e a prescindere da questo (o codesto) contesto, ho avuto un brivido leggendo qui. Buona serata, Spider!


Spider dice anche cose interessanti.
Se non litigasse con alcuni utenti si potrebbe approfondire.


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella non è la tua bandiera. E' la tua prigione.


si infatti,
 io vivo di ideali.
vedo invece che sono stati messi da parte, o in fondo 
e in realtà non ci sono mai stati.
parlo ad un uomo di carta.

sei meglio te... ti sei liberato, hai capito il mondo e le sue ragioni.
Non fare dell'opportunismo un vanto, 
controllati.


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, senza generalizzare: magari non col lanternino, e nemmeno del tutto cercata
> 
> ma a volte, alcuni traditi che approdano qui, nello sviluppo del loro racconto, non si rendono conto (o forse sì) che ammettono una reiterata disattenzione a sintomi e indizi che denunciavano uno stato della coppia precedente il tradimento non completamente sereno e trasparente.


Chiara converrai con me che se in una coppia si respira un clima non completamente sereno e trasparente non è che questo giustifica un tradimento. 
I polli ci cascano. Io avevo un pollo. Non tutti sono polli. Ho possibilità di trovare altro.

Abbiamo il dono della parola, se uno non sta bene in coppia, potrebbe, anzi dovrebbe parlarne con il partner. O, in alternativa, andarsene. Tenere tutto in piedi, mentire a destra e manca, a me non sembra la soluzione migliore.
Poi certo che ognuno fa come vuole, a me mica importa. Io mi tengo pulita la mia di dignità. I miei valori ci sono. Quelli degli altri non sono affari miei. Lungi da me dall'interessarmene.


----------



## disincantata (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Chiara converrai con me che se in una coppia si respira un clima non completamente sereno e trasparente non è che questo giustifica un tradimento.
> I polli ci cascano. Io avevo un pollo. Non tutti sono polli. Ho possibilità di trovare altro.
> 
> Abbiamo il dono della parola, se uno non sta bene in coppia, potrebbe, anzi dovrebbe parlarne con il partner. O, in alternativa, andarsene. Tenere tutto in piedi, mentire a destra e manca, a me non sembra la soluzione migliore.
> Poi certo che ognuno fa come vuole, a me mica importa. Io mi tengo pulita la mia di dignità. I miei valori ci sono. Quelli degli altri non sono affari miei. Lungi da me dall'interessarmene.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Chiara converrai con me che se in una coppia si respira un clima non completamente sereno e trasparente non è che questo giustifica un tradimento.
> I polli ci cascano. Io avevo un pollo. Non tutti sono polli. Ho possibilità di trovare altro.
> 
> Abbiamo il dono della parola, se uno non sta bene in coppia, potrebbe, anzi dovrebbe parlarne con il partner. O, in alternativa, andarsene. Tenere tutto in piedi, mentire a destra e manca, a me non sembra la soluzione migliore.
> Poi certo che ognuno fa come vuole, a me mica importa. *Io mi tengo pulita la mia di dignità. I miei valori ci sono.* Quelli degli altri non sono affari miei. Lungi da me dall'interessarmene.



guarda che non hai capito, come non ha capito spider del resto

ci sono traditi che approdano qui e sembrano cadere dalle nuvole, il tradimento del tutto inaspettato!
poi: scrivi, scrivi...vien fuori che da tempo non ascoltavano, trascuravano, non c'erano come partner (i traditi)
ovviamente mancavano in molti modi e misure, non tutti estremi e non tutti leggeri
*e io non ho mai giustificato il tradimento come rimedio ai problemi di coppia, se mi hai letto o mi leggerai bene*


ma tu credi che non esistano traditori che ne hanno PRIMA parlato con il partner?
o che possono andarsene così su due piedi, solo perché non si ritengono soddisfatti di certe risposte alle loro domande?
o che il tradito sia sempre comunque giustificabile in quanto tradito?

ma sono discorsi già fatti, me ne rendo conto.
come mi rendo conto che quando si cominciano a nominare valori, dignità, trasparenza, pulizia......ognuno di noi parla di cose diverse, alla fine


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Chiara converrai con me che se in una coppia si respira un clima non completamente sereno e trasparente non è che questo giustifica un tradimento.
> I polli ci cascano. Io avevo un pollo. Non tutti sono polli. Ho possibilità di trovare altro.
> 
> Abbiamo il dono della parola, se uno non sta bene in coppia, potrebbe, anzi dovrebbe parlarne con il partner. O, in alternativa, andarsene. Tenere tutto in piedi, mentire a destra e manca, a me non sembra la soluzione migliore.
> Poi certo che ognuno fa come vuole, a me mica importa. Io mi tengo pulita la mia di dignità. I miei valori ci sono. Quelli degli altri non sono affari miei. Lungi da me dall'interessarmene.



Ciao 

e come darti torto ... 

ma ho imparato una cosa dalla mia storia. 
Che le sue catene, sono state e lo sono ancora,
di un brutto, che non lo vorrei dover vivere un giorno ... 

È una bravissima persona. Questo non lo negherò mai. 
Ha sbagliato. È scappato in una direzione errata ... 
Si è fatto più male lui stesso che lui a me ... sinceramente. 

A volte ... ci si perde ... tempo prima del tradimento ... 
Ed è una cosa talmente strisciante, viscida, non afferrabile ... 
per chi ... certe lotte non le ha fatte ... certe domande, 
non erano sorte nel suo cammino ... 

Giusto? Certo che no ... ma molto umano ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si infatti,
> io vivo di ideali.
> vedo invece che sono stati messi da parte, o in fondo
> e in realtà non ci sono mai stati.
> ...


E' questo che proprio non riesci a non fare. A Pontificare. A offendere. Questa è l'ennesima.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ora veniamo agli altri due personaggi della vicenda.
> 
> [sull'amante sorvolo, perché stai parlando davvero del tuo caso personale; basti dire che non è detto ciò che scrivi].
> 
> ...


Qui due punti.

Primo: vi sono traditori che sostengono (e sono l'assoluta maggioranza dei traditori maschi) che il loro rapporto ufficiale *va benissimo*. Smentirli è impossibile, indagare sul che cosa significhi per loro "benissimo", immagino sia in relazione con il secondo punto.

Secondo: una relazione matrimioniale o di coppia consolidata che vive sotto lo stesso tetto è fatta di quella sequela di cose che tu stessa elenchi: pulire, lavare, stirare, pagare, andare in banca, accudire i figli, talvolta persino i genitori anziani, ecc.cioè in sostanza un fardello veramente pesante, che spesso ancora l'uomo non si carica minimamente o solo in parte minima, sulle sue nobili spalle. Il matrimonio va benissimo quando c'è una seconda mamma che fa tutte queste cose, direi soprattutto che le fa senza rompere i cabasisi a lui. Va benissimo, perché lei, inoltre, gliela dà con costanza ogni volta che lui vuole svuotare i coglioni.
Ma nella vita c'è altro. Ed è quell'altro che un'amante dà. *Qualsiasi* amante, cioè qualsiasi donna giochi quel ruolo, con o senza slip, bella o insignificante, colta o ignorante, scema o superintelligente.

Le donne che vogliono rinchiudersi nel ruolo di qualcosa d'altro (dal loro punto di vista : di più!) che di amante, lo facciano per avere una famiglia e per garantire ai loro figli delle sicurezze. I patti di fedeltà sono romanticherie tanto belle quanto idiote.


----------



## sienne (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda che non hai capito, come non ha capito spider del resto
> 
> ci sono traditi che approdano qui e sembrano cadere dalle nuvole, il tradimento del tutto inaspettato!
> poi: scrivi, scrivi...vien fuori che da tempo non ascoltavano, trascuravano, non c'erano come partner (i traditi)
> ...



Ciao Chiara,

si, discorsi fatti ... 

ma, secondo me ... e anche questo stradetto,
due cose differenti ... uno, non deve portare 
necessariamente all'altro, ma può essere un motivo,
se anche inconscio e tutto quello che vuoi ... 

un conto son i problemi di coppia ... 
un'altro, il tradire ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' questo che proprio non riesci a non fare. A Pontificare. A offendere. Questa è l'ennesima.


Io sbaglio, faccio cose giuste, faccio cose sbagliate, ma è proprio in base ai miei ideali che mai metterei su un croce una persona. Tu fai esattamente l'opposto, senza considerare che l'unico che poteva permettersi di fare questa cosa fonti ben informate mi hanno detto che è stato messo in croce un paio di migliaia di anni fa.

Tu sei il classico esempio d'ideale trasformato in fanatismo.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché lei non è così?
> Io ho fatto quelle minchiate e le trovavo un gioco divertente, una sperimentazione giovanile ma ora non le sento nelle mie corde e quel modello di seduttività lo troverei patetico anche se so che potrebbe avere successo.
> Circe non l'ha mai sperimentato e potrebbe (dovrebbe? non so) sperimentarlo solo se trovasse un uomo con il quale sperimentarlo.
> Quel tipo di seduttività l'ha visto vincente sul suo.
> ...


Io non ho fatto quelle minchiate perchè non le trovavo un gioco divertente. Per me. Non è questione di sperimentare, è questione di sentirsi bene nella propria pelle. A prescindere da quello che viene richiesto dall'altro. E comunque ripeto, quelle modalità non bastano per evitare tradimenti delusioni ecc.ecc.


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda che non hai capito, come non ha capito spider del resto
> 
> ci sono traditi che approdano qui e sembrano cadere dalle nuvole, il tradimento del tutto inaspettato!
> poi: scrivi, scrivi...vien fuori che da tempo non ascoltavano, trascuravano, non c'erano come partner (i traditi)
> ...


Chiara, scusa, ma io davvero non ti capisco.
Il mio ex ultimamente non ascoltava, era distratto....ho fatto una sfuriata...non sono andata a mettere su una relazione con un collega...

Cosa significa il neretto?

Parlare di cose diverse? Comportarsi con coerenza tra quello che si promette e quello che poi si fa, credo abbia lo stesso significato per tutti.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Perché deve capire che non è il ballo, per redtare nel tuo esempio, il motivo per cui è stata tradita.
> Non è l'autoreggente o il senza slip. Quello avviene dopo se avviene.
> *Lei deve essere sicura di se come persona prima che come donna.
> Deve capire che ci sarà sempre qualcuna più bella più interessante più sexy, ma lei è lei e piace in quanto lei.
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Qui due punti.
> 
> Primo: vi sono traditori che sostengono (e sono l'assoluta maggioranza dei traditori maschi) che il loro rapporto ufficiale *va benissimo*. Smentirli è impossibile, indagare sul che cosa significhi per loro "benissimo", immagino sia in relazione con il secondo punto.
> 
> ...


Ok ma anche questi sono luoghi comuni.
Perchè io nel matrimonio non ho affatto vissuto questo.
Non ho mai avuto una donna così in vita mia.

E anzi proprio il tenere in massimo conto le cose che descrivi tu, mi ha sempre fatto stare con i piedi per terra.

Direi piuttosto che secondo la mia esperienza, ogni donna è incredibilmente sexy a modo suo.
O per meglio dire la stessa donna è sexy difronte certi occhi e non lo è difronti ad altri no?

A furia di dei perfino una mezza tacca come me
Ha capito che ogni donna esprime sè stessa con l'intimo che usa...
E se ci sono arrivato io, ci può arrivare qualsiasi uomo.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meno male che qualcuno lo fa anche 'vestito'!
> 
> Forse dipende dal contesto.
> 
> *Se sei in casa alzi la gonna?*


Perchè no 

La guardi mentra stà lavando i piatti vestita con quel tutone informe e i calzettoni antistupro e comunque ti avvicini e, sapendo quello che c'è dentro, ti prende quella che nei salotti letterari di Cincinnati viene chiamata: botta de sangue


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche perchè dare dello stronzo/a agli altri non aiuta a ritrovare la propria autostima. Sono una donna anche senza di lui. Sono una donna anche se lui scopava con un'altra. Sono una donna anche se sono stata tradita.


Grande questo lo bloggo.:up::up::up::up::up:

Per me hai toccato il nucleo di cosa dice Circe...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> si, discorsi fatti ...
> 
> ...


certo, su questo siamo d'accordo


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Qui due punti.
> 
> Primo: vi sono traditori che sostengono (e sono l'assoluta maggioranza dei traditori maschi) che il loro rapporto ufficiale *va benissimo*. Smentirli è impossibile, indagare sul che cosa significhi per loro "benissimo", immagino sia in relazione con il secondo punto.
> 
> ...


Si, hai ragione, io lo capisco quello che tu scrivi.
Parlo del ruolo di amante e basta, dove ognuno si tiene il suo matrimonio.
Io non starei bene nel ruolo di amante. Non lo merito. Secondo me nessuna donna lo merita.
Non necessito di simili emozioni. Non mi incasino la vita. Ne quella degli altri.
Pazienza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Chiara, scusa, ma io davvero non ti capisco.
> Il mio ex ultimamente non ascoltava, era distratto....*ho fatto una sfuriata.*..non sono andata a mettere su una relazione con un collega...
> 
> Cosa significa il neretto?
> ...



probabilmente non mi sono spiegata bene 

il tuo ex ti ha mai spiegato cosa, a suo avviso, non andava tra di voi?


----------



## Spider (6 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' questo che proprio non riesci a non fare. A Pontificare. A offendere. Questa è l'ennesima.


L'offesa non mi riguarda,
io sono già stato offeso, 
ho già offeso.
ma ne sono consapevole.

Io non penso di offenderti e non riesco a capacitarmi del
perchè ti offendo.
il ruolo è il tuo, mica il mio.
sei tu che sei venuto qui, felice  e contento di quello che vivi...
io tiro le conseguenze.
se io ti dicessi che non andrei mai con una donna sposata,
 per rispetto di un altro uomo, che neppure conosco,
 ti offenderei?
Sicuramente se lo facessi... non disquisirei sulle opportunità dell'amore, e 
non darei consigli a persone che vivono drammaticamente questo.
punto.
qualsiasi opinione dovrebbe investire prima la persona e quello che sto facendo.
dopo, forse potrei parlare.

questo volevo dire.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, io lo capisco quello che tu scrivi.
> Parlo del ruolo di amante e basta, dove ognuno si tiene il suo matrimonio.
> Io non starei bene nel ruolo di amante. Non lo merito. Secondo me nessuna donna lo merita.
> Non necessito di simili emozioni. Non mi incasino la vita. Ne quella degli altri.
> Pazienza.


A ciascuno i suoi idoli. Per te il ruolo dell'amante è un ruolo denigrante, degradante, è un ripiego misero per una vita che non si è potuta avere diversa da così, cioè una vita da moglie, o da compagna della vita. 
Lo capisco.
Per me invece essere amante è la sola dimensione possibile dell'amore erotico. Finché dura, poco o tanto che sia.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I patti di fedeltà sono romanticherie tanto belle quanto idiote.


Ma quando mai. Se sei innamorato sei fedele perchè le altre donne (o gli altri uomini) nemmeno le vedi. Tutto il resto è raccontarsela. Estremo rispetto per tutte le situazioni ma l'amore è un'altra cosa.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, io lo capisco quello che tu scrivi.
> Parlo del ruolo di amante e basta, dove ognuno si tiene il suo matrimonio.
> *Io non starei bene nel ruolo di amante. Non lo merito. Secondo me nessuna donna lo merita.
> Non necessito di simili emozioni. Non mi incasino la vita. Ne quella degli altri.
> *Pazienza.


Siamo in due


----------



## Fantastica (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quando mai. Se sei innamorato sei fedele perchè le altre donne (o gli altri uomini) nemmeno le vedi. Tutto il resto è raccontarsela. Estremo rispetto per tutte le situazioni ma l'amore è un'altra cosa.


Certo! Alludevo dei patti di fedeltà pronunciati nella formula matrimoniale. Anzi, dirò di più: quando pronunci una promessa, significa che non ci credi già più.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A ciascuno i suoi idoli. Per te il ruolo dell'amante è un ruolo denigrante, degradante, è un ripiego misero per una vita che non si è potuta avere diversa da così, cioè una vita da moglie, o da compagna della vita.
> Lo capisco.
> *Per me invece essere amante è la sola dimensione possibile dell'amore erotico. Finché dura, poco o tanto che sia.*


Mi dispiace. E ti assicuro che l'amore erotico si può trovare anche nella dimensione, forse per te noiosa, dell'amore di coppia basato sulla fedeltà e sul rispetto reciproco.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo! Alludevo dei patti di fedeltà pronunciati nella formula matrimoniale. Anzi, dirò di più: quando pronunci una promessa, significa che non ci credi già più.


Io prometto di esserti fedele sempre. Per me è stata una promessa sentita e mantenuta. E sarei pronta a ripronunciarla.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> L'offesa non mi riguarda,
> io sono già stato offeso,
> ho già offeso.
> ma ne sono consapevole.
> ...


I giudici della Santa Inquisizione in confronto a te erano persone di larghe vedute. Credimi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, io lo capisco quello che tu scrivi.
> Parlo del ruolo di amante e basta, dove ognuno si tiene il suo matrimonio.
> Io non starei bene nel ruolo di amante. Non lo merito. Secondo me nessuna donna lo merita.
> Non necessito di simili emozioni. Non mi incasino la vita. Ne quella degli altri.
> Pazienza.


E anche questo è un altro luogo comune.
Allora ragionando così io potrei dire che ogni donna che convive
non si merita certo quel ruolo.
Di pseudo moglie
No?

Come può una dire sono la moglie di, senza un certificato di matrimonio?
Ah sono la compagna...

Grazie al cazzo...eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Andare senza mutande e' molto utile in caso di candidosi, in modo da arieggiare salubremente gli scomparti. Certo in questi casi a me viene sempre da pensare se tutti 'sti allestimenti scenici non siano strenui e patetici tentativi per mimare ciò che senza allestimenti proprio non c'è. Molto peggio del Cialis.


Forse non mi sono spiegata cercherò di farlo calandomi sulla mia esperienza: tradita due volte non mi è mai e sottolineo mai interessato come e dove e quante volte il pischello e la pischella avessero fatto sesso ne tantomeno i giochini usati per aumentare la libido ( peraltro nulla di speciale nel caso di circe) ... Ma per me pure in verticale potevano concupire e do per scontato che al momento l'altra fosse ritenuta dal pischello più sexi e seducente di me ( seduzione mentale o fisica non importa ) anche perché se fosse andato a cornificarmi con una che non lo accendeva :singleeye: Avrei avuto SIIII seri problemi di autostima  quindi non importa "come" ma solo che la fiducia viene necessariamente a mancare ( in amore e in amicizia ) spero di aver chiarito, il nocciolo è ben altro  :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. E ti assicuro che l'amore erotico si può trovare anche nella dimensione, forse per te noiosa, dell'amore di coppia basato sulla fedeltà e sul rispetto reciproco.


Non so se diecii anni di amore erotico per te sono sufficienti. Ho fatto l'amante per dieci anni di fedeltà e rispetto reciproci senza nessun bisogno di promesse, di giuramenti, di contratti, di scambi materiali di favori, di beni in comune, di bollette del gas, di piatti da lavare, bambini da accudire, ecc. ecc.
E' stato amore erotico e basta. Da amanti e basta. Basta? Giuro che rifarei tutto, e lo rifarei PROPRIO perché non ha retto l'usura del tempo. Io amo ciò che passa, ciò che resta -parlando d'amore erotico- è per gli illusi. Ma va bene così, va bene così. Non giudico nessuno. Questa è solo la mia visione, che si adatta a me.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so se diecii anni di amore erotico per te sono sufficienti. Ho fatto l'amante per dieci anni di fedeltà e rispetto reciproci senza nessun bisogno di promesse, di giuramenti, di contratti, di scambi materiali di favori, di beni in comune, di bollette del gas, di piatti da lavare, bambini da accudire, ecc. ecc.
> E' stato amore erotico e basta. Da amanti e basta. Basta? Giuro che rifarei tutto, e lo rifarei PROPRIO perché non ha retto l'usura del tempo. Io amo ciò che passa, ciò che resta -parlando d'amore erotico- è per gli illusi. Ma va bene così, va bene così. Non giudico nessuno. Questa è solo la mia visione, che si adatta a me.


E poi come è finita?


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so se diecii anni di amore erotico per te sono sufficienti. Ho fatto l'amante per dieci anni di fedeltà e rispetto reciproci senza nessun *bisogno di promesse, di giuramenti, di contratti, di scambi materiali di favori, di beni in comune, di bollette del gas, di piatti da lavare, bambini da accudire, ecc. ecc.
> *E' stato amore erotico e basta. Da amanti e basta. Basta? Giuro che rifarei tutto, e lo rifarei PROPRIO perché non ha retto l'usura del tempo. Io amo ciò che passa, ciò che resta -parlando d'amore erotico- è per gli illusi. Ma va bene così, va bene così. Non giudico nessuno. Questa è solo la mia visione, che si adatta a me.


La mia visione invece è che proprio quello mi manca. Va beh forse per i bambini da accudire purtroppo sono fuori tempo massimo, e ai piatti ci pensa la lavastoviglie... Ma ti assicuro che l'amore erotico anche in questa visione continua ad esserci. Ho passato anni ad amare quello che era passato, è il presente che voglio adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto quelle minchiate perchè non le trovavo un gioco divertente. Per me. Non è questione di sperimentare, è questione di sentirsi bene nella propria pelle. A prescindere da quello che viene richiesto dall'altro. E comunque ripeto, quelle modalità non bastano per evitare tradimenti delusioni ecc.ecc.


:up: l'hai detto più chiaramente di me.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Cara Circe.
Ci vuole un colossale atto di fiducia.
Perchè se ti comporti così, sul serio rischi di farlo andare via.
Volevo dirti qualcosa sul rinfacciare.
Lecito fin che vuoi, ma inconcludente.
Perchè quel che è stato è stato.

Pensa solo a come con il meccanismo di rinfacciare fottiamo noi stessi.

Voglio usare un esempio di vita vissuta.
Qualche anno fa, ci fun anno davvero brutto.
Ricordo che mia moglie era uno straccio.
Non riuscivo ad accettarla in quel modo e gliene dicevo di tutti i colori.
Lei anzichè reagire come io speravo, si rinchiuse sempre più in sè stessa.

Circe non è facile in coppia, quando allora io ti rinfaccio di non essere comunicativa, e tu mi rinfacci di non essere attento e presente.

Per dirtela tutta, io le regalai un'auto nuova, convinto di ingraziarmela, e non avevo capito che invece lei aveva bisogno di aiuto per seguire i genitori anziani.
In quell'anno fui molto, ma molto solo, fu l'anno dove io pensavo di andare con un escort di lusso.

Mia moglie dice che ho smesso di maltrattarla quando si è ammalata.

Non ho la minima idea di che cosa sto tentando di dirti con questa cosa.
Non voglio in alcun modo minimizzare quello che ti è successo.

Ma non puoi vivere solo di questo.

Me li mandi a me i sms porno?

Ma tu come persona ti identifichi solo in: moglie di?

Ecco io me ne andrei se avessi una moglie che mi rinfaccia le cose.

Ma è ovvissimo che se andiamo assieme a malmenarci su tante cose
le vecchie disgrassie saltano sempre fora...

Acqua passata non macina più.

Ma per fortuna digo mi.
Pensa che inferno sarebbe vivere ogni istante della vita acceccato da un rimorso.

Vivi bene...
Dai è un nuovo anno...


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> probabilmente non mi sono spiegata bene
> 
> il tuo ex ti ha mai spiegato cosa, a suo avviso, non andava tra di voi?


A suo dire, lui è andato in crisi da solo.
Non mi avrebbe lasciato, anzi voleva sposarmi e avrebbe voluto farlo subito.
Con l'altra sarebbe andata avanti finchè sarebbe durata.

Lui ha sentito il peso delle responsabilità: una casa nuova da pagare e sistemare, il matrimonio da organizzare, io che avevo lasciato il vecchio lavoro per mettermi in proprio. E la collega che insisteva ogni giorno.

L'amante: una che ha voluto fare tanto la strafiga e invece ha fatto una figura di merda.

Il periodo era difficile anche per me, ma ben due volte ho sclerato. Non ho cercato altro.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata cercherò di farlo calandomi sulla mia esperienza: tradita due volte non mi è mai e sottolineo mai interessato come e dove e quante volte il pischello e la pischella avessero fatto sesso ne tantomeno i giochini usati per aumentare la libido ( peraltro nulla di speciale nel caso di circe) ... Ma per me pure in verticale potevano concupire e do per scontato che al momento l'altra fosse ritenuta dal pischello più sexi e seducente di me ( seduzione mentale o fisica non importa ) anche perché se fosse andato a cornificarmi con una che non lo accendeva :singleeye: Avrei avuto SIIII seri problemi di autostima  quindi *non importa "come" ma solo che la fiducia viene necessariamente a mancare ( in amore e in amicizia ) spero di aver chiarito, il nocciolo è ben altro  :smile:*


Sono d'accordo.
Circe non può considerare il nocciolo perché avendo scelto di rimanere con lui deve riaccettare di dare fiducia e tutto il resto riaffiora a tratti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> A suo dire, lui è andato in crisi da solo.
> Non mi avrebbe lasciato, anzi voleva sposarmi e avrebbe voluto farlo subito.
> Con l'altra sarebbe andata avanti finchè sarebbe durata.
> 
> ...


Ci sono persone che vengono distrutte dal peso delle responsabilità.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> A suo dire, lui è andato in crisi da solo.
> Non mi avrebbe lasciato, anzi voleva sposarmi e avrebbe voluto farlo subito.
> Con l'altra sarebbe andata avanti finchè sarebbe durata.
> 
> ...


Vedi come dicono sempre qui
Tautologicamente?

Sono scelte no?
Cosa fatta capo ha.

Sai detta tra me e te...
Forse quel peso sarebbe stato più leggero
se non ci fosse stata anche una altra donna
a cui dare attenzioni, tempo ed energia no?

Ricorda che nel matrimonio
chi non raccoglie disperde.

L'unica attenuante che solo tu puoi accordare 
è dirgli
Io non ti ho sposato
perchè eri succube di un'altra donna
capisci da te

che non eri un buon partito per me.


Insomma detto tra me e te
Gli sei andata anche fin troppo dietro eh?

Un'altra al tuo posto tirava i remi in barca
e te saludo meneghina!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> A suo dire, lui è andato in crisi da solo.
> Non mi avrebbe lasciato, anzi voleva sposarmi e avrebbe voluto farlo subito.
> Con l'altra sarebbe andata avanti finchè sarebbe durata.
> 
> ...


ma queste sono state le spiegazioni a tradimento avvenuto o c'erano stati dei tentativi da parte sua di metterti al corrente delle sue difficoltà e delle sue preoccupazioni?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che vengono distrutte dal peso delle responsabilità.


O che cercano di distruggere gli altri


----------



## MaiPiú (6 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma queste sono state le spiegazioni a tradimento avvenuto o c'erano stati dei tentativi da parte sua di metterti al corrente delle sue difficoltà e delle sue preoccupazioni?


A tradimento avvenuto.
Prima tutto liscio come l'olio.
Io volevo rimandare a causa del nuovo studio da avviare. Lui insisteva per accorciare i tempi per le nozze.

Oggi è finita cosí: lui disperato. Entrambi sono stati trasferiti e demansionati nel posto di lavoro. Lei, nota professoressa della zona, sputtanata che si vergogna a passare in paese. Io che allegramente me ne sono andata a sciare con mio collega bonazzo

Per come è andata a finire, direi che i problemi li avevano loro.
Non parlo per cattiveria, non ne ho piú, anzi. Mi fanno un pó pena.
Ieri sera ho invitato a cena il mio collega nella bella casa che avevamo comprato insieme e che mi sono tenuta.
Serata piacevole

Non sono solo belle parole, comportarsi bene nella vita ha sempre i suoi vantaggi:mrgreen:


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Gennaio 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Se il riferimento era rivolto a me, certo che mi riferisco al mio personale vissuto e al mio traditore.
> Ma ho occhi per leggere, orecchie per ascoltare, bocca per parlare e ricevo spesso anche la posta.
> 
> Incasellare, inquadrare, cristallizzare. Lungi da me.
> ...


:up: 
verde mio!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa fai e in che contesto.
> Alcune cose diventano stucchevoli o noiose.
> Qualunque arricchimento se è ripetitivo diventa abitudine e noioso.
> E' come un rossetto rosso fuoco o i brillantini se li fai a capodanno sei splendente, se lo fai tutti i giorni sei quella con il rossetto rosso e fai furore il giorno che sei struccata (o finta struccata).
> Il gioco deve cambiare se no diventa trasgressivo la missionaria.


Bè questo lo davo per scontato


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: ironico.
> Però le donne (molte, alcune, poche, le amanti, le mogli vivaci?:carneval::carneval si sentono obbligate a spendere un patrimonio per agghindarsi.


Se ci si sente obbligate è sbagliato farlo e chi lo fa per questo puó dire solo mea culpa


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente dice spesso che "Tizia ha saputo tenersi il marito, Caia non ha saputo tenersi il marito" e io mi immagino numeri da circo, il pagamento è tenersi qualcuno che senza il circo se ne andrebbe. Ma paghiamo noi il biglietto, del treno però!


Ok. Io odio il circo. E se c'è bisogno del circo per tenersi qualcuno, c'è veramente molto da riflettere su cosa è basato il rapporto.  

Se una sera preparo una cenetta romantica con petali di rosa sul tavolo e candela non è per fare il pagliaccio del circo, ma per il piacere di condividere certi momenti....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non si può affidare la propria immagine di seduzione all'altro. Si è seduttivi per se stessi.


Ma poi lo si è in modi diversi ...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lo faceva a casa mia, al mare, in campagna.  era un continuo scrivergli scopami. lo so che il tradimento è sempre quello , frustini o no. ma il mio aver vissuto con loro vent'anni credendo di conoscerli e il pensare che mentre io ero in una stanza lei alzasse  la gonna e gli dicesse vedi è qui che ti aspetta ed io ingenua cambiavo il pannolino a mio figlio appena nato e tornavo e li vedevo  sorridenti....mi rivolta l'intestino. lo so, dite sei rimasta con lui guarda avanti. ....non ci riesco. quamndo mi sfiora un seno penso alla differenza di taglia tra me e lei, quando mi sfiora le gambe idem.  lei la conoscevo. ...andavamo in palestra insieme,  dormivano insieme.  siamo cresciute insieme.  e quando mi rivedo a comprarle il regalo x il compleanno. ...al bene e all'affetto che riponevo in  quel gesto.....mi faccio pena. e quando cerco di consolarla x il fatto che il marito non la pensava tanto e lei se ne lamentava.....non mi spiego perché tutto questo sia tornato a farmi male. lo avevo in parte elaborato e messo da parte. e invece ritorna tutto come fosse ieri. la mia angoscia sta nel non riuscire a dominare i sentimenti per andare avanti e non rovinare  tutto. anzi sembra che una parte di me voglia far esplodere una bomba....


Esser tradite da un'amica vera è difficile da superare e per quanto mi riguarda verso l'amica non so se supererei ma guardare oltre è fondamentale per te stessa


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Però diciamo a*lcuni *uomini.
> *Alcuni* uomini affidano la stima di sé a un ruolo di maschio conquistatore. Sono lo stesso tipo di uomini che all'opposto non riescono a sopportare un tradimento perché la loro immagine viene messa in discussione.
> Perché fanno milioni di euro i cinepanettoni che descrivono quegli uomini cialtroni?
> ...


Aborro  i cine panettoni ...:singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esser tradite da un'amica vera è difficile da superare e per quanto mi riguarda verso l'amica non so se supererei ma guardare oltre è fondamentale per te stessa


... potrei impazzire di dolore per un'amicizia tradita...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O che cercano di distruggere gli altri


Una cosa è conseguenza dell'altra.
Non giustifico nessuno. Figurati!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aborro  i cine panettoni ...:singleeye:


Immaginati io.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Ok. Io odio il circo. E se c'è bisogno del circo per tenersi qualcuno, c'è veramente molto da riflettere su cosa è basato il rapporto.
> 
> Se una sera preparo una cenetta romantica con petali di rosa sul tavolo e candela non è per fare il pagliaccio del circo, ma per il piacere di condividere certi momenti....


Non è sempre facile capire se quel che si fa lo si fa perché ci piace o perché ci piace che piaccia a un altro.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Circe ho letto tutto.... ma senza offesa io sorrido....
sorrido perché in passato sono stata stravolta da passione... varie cose facevo per il mio ex... da messaggi eccitanti a giochettini... lui non aveva tempo di sedersi che io ero una piovra... eccome se mi diceva k ero la migliore a letto... i suoi amici tutti che lo invidiavano...era anche periodo di concorsi che facevo e vincevo...quindi capirai che lui doveva esser non preso da me...di più. .. mi diceva che ero il suo sogno erotico.. oltre tutto il resto... che non mancava ..beh un uomo senza alcun motivo ti dice questo. .. non vede nessuna  oltrr te... si pensa"è mio!sn la sua unica...me lo ha detto..." e invece no... 

Scopro che lui mi tradisce con una che la soprannominavano "figlia di fantozzi"...immagina il xk... non lo dico x rabbia...e nn è uno scherzo...è realtà. .. questa è la mia storia... e alla fin fine capisci che se lui o lei trovano un interesse per qualcuno anche un mostro può esser meglio di noi...però bisogna sempre esser oggettivi... 
io avevo perso tutta la mia autostima(e nn so se lho ritrovata) e quando avevo deciso di perdonarlo...io ero ossessionata dal facebook di lei... ti ci immagini?"una miss" che si mette a scuriosare la più racchia... beh non cambia nulla...non c'è bello o brutto,meglio o peggio. ..è tutto soggettivo e mutevole nel tempo! 
l'importante è che tu oggettivamente ti ami e ti apprezzi x tutto ciò che hai fatto... tu gli hai dato ciò che potevi e volevi offrirgli. ..se lui non lo voleva o non bastava nn ci doveva neppure stare... 
quello sbagliato è lui e nn tu... e ora so che è difficile ma non usare dei falsi metri di misura della sensualità appresi da quello che hai voluto sentire o percepirr da loro... io pazza in quel periodo credevo che era sexy avere lo spazio in mezzo ai denti... capisci? Volevo vedere con le sue lenti... ma finché ho detto fanculo... io sono io e sn stupenda in quanto unica nella mia imperfezione. .. beh sn diventata tremenda da quel gg...sai quanti ne ho stecchiti? Fino a pensare... ma ero cretina o cosa? In questo momento anche le smagliature di lei x te sn un motivo di invidia... ma sbagli. .. sai xk? Tutti questa ricerca di aspetti belli delle altre le devi vedere in te... io ho scoperto che mi guardavo poco...da allora mi guardo piu in foto r allo specchio e però mi guardo come se vedessi un'altra ragazza. ..almeno sono buona... finché un gg esclamai...cavolo son così bona che farei l'amore con me stessa... . ... ridi un pø su... non prendere sul serio... il tempo passa...i valori sn altri... a mio parere lo sbaglio è restare con lui..ma se vuoi rimanere con lui tu riscopriti donna... io quando stavo con lui sn andata a cena con un mister italia...e con un attore... lui l'ha saputo ed ha rosicsto...e io gongolavo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> si infatti,
> io vivo di ideali.
> vedo invece che sono stati messi da parte, o in fondo
> e in realtà non ci sono mai stati.
> ...


Vivi di ideali?peccato che li hai messi da parte per una che ti ha riempito di corna...ci è voluto molto poco per farteli perdere...!Sei una bandiera al vento,per ogni vento avrai sempre una vela...vergognati!


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, su questo siamo d'accordo


Ciao Chiara,

ok ... continuando un discorso su questa base e sulla coerenza (come dice Oscuro),
vorrei dire la mia ... credo, che a volte, si faccia un errore ... da ambo le parti. 

Da una parte, si leggono storie, come dici tu stessa, che il tradito pian piano scrive,
che segnali vi erano. Si, appunto, segnali. Ma di cosa esattamente? Del problema di coppia?
OK. Ma non mi sembra di aver letto, di un traditore, che si sia messo davanti alla sua partner,
dicendo, "senti ... c'è qualcosa che non va, a me così non sta bene ... cosa facciamo?"
Mi sembra di leggere un po' il contrario ... di quanto sono bravi e abili a nascondere ecc. ecc. 
Certo, ci sono tante storie e tipi di tradimenti differenti e così anche ciò che porta a tradire ... 
Ma rimane questo fatto: l'essere espliciti a denunciare chiaramente, che qualcosa non va ... 
sia ciò all'interno della coppia, sia ciò a causa di una crisi personale, sia quel che sia ... 
Se da tradita, non sento o percepisco o tutto quello che vuoi - anche dovuto ad un percorso dei due -
che qualcosa non va, perché a me così come va, va bene ... perché dovrebbero sorgere dei dubbi?
In più, se l'altra parte fa di tutto, per non far sorgere questi dubbi ... C'è anche questo ... 

Per quanto riguarda la coerenza ... 
Riprendere o cercare una nuova soluzione di coppia dopo un tradimento, secondo me, 
non significa non essere coerenti o non avere stima di sé, o aver perso dignità. 
Ma stiamo scherzando! Tutto questo lo si perde nel momento, che si cerca di "parlare bello",
ciò che è accaduto per farcelo andare bene, quando ce la raccontiamo e poi la raccontiamo,
per convincere ... ancora non ho ben capito cosa in effetti ... comunque, trasformiamo il tutto. 
No. Secondo me, la cosa è molto semplice a riguardo. Quell'atto rimane quello che è. Punto. 
Ma come in ogni storia vi è una fase prima, un durante e anche un dopo ... bisognerebbe 
prendere tutto in considerazione e dare alle cose il loro nome e significato. E non vi è nulla di male,
nel dire chiaramente, in questo hai fatto schifo ... ma proprio schifo ... anche se vi e altro. 
Vedi, sarei stata incoerente alla fine, se non avessi tentato ... e non perché giustifico i tradimenti,
ma perché credo fortemente nel fatto, che le persone imparano a superare i propri limiti, capiscono 
dove hanno le loro debolezze nel affrontare, dove si stanno loro stessi tra i piedi ... 
dove sono caduti nel tranello di tanti condizionamenti o debolezze ... si, in questo ci credo. 
E ci credo pure nel fatto, che dopo un tradimento (ma anche prima) si possano cercare altre formazioni. 
Ma comporta, certo lo so, un lavoro impegnativo ... e non tutti, ne sono all'altezza ... (brutto, lo so). 
Ma neanche tutti, lo vogliono ... o lo ritengono doveroso o necessario ... o tutto quello che vuoi. 
Dipende dal fine, che si vuole raggiungere ... e durante il percorso può pure cambiare ... 
Non è facile ... abbassare le braghe ... può avvenire un effetto domino ... e lo si sente. 
E certi tradimenti, sono anche altro ... solo un egoismo puro e un gioco di piacere ... 
e lì, c'è poco da dire ... 

Solo una mia opinione ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vivi di ideali?peccato che li hai messi da parte per una che ti ha riempito di corna...ci è voluto molto poco per farteli perdere...!Sei una bandiera al vento,per ogni vento avrai sempre una vela...vergognati!


Almeno lui
Una moglie ce l'ha.
Ed è sempre facile dire io farei qui e io farei là.
In genere quelli che millantano io farei qui e io farei là:
Quando capita a loro
Mollano le braghe e si cagano nelle mani.
Scientifico.

Sempre visto accadere.


----------



## Eratò (7 Gennaio 2014)

non complichiamo le cose che nel cervello di un traditore sono semplici e ben definite.dalla moglie ci si aspetta concretezza,fedelta,praticita,comprensione e cura come se la moglie fosse una specie di macchina perfetta proprio perche rappresentala quotidianita.dal amante ci si aspetta che sia porca,sensuale ma soprattuto sempre disponibile e zitta zitta perche lei un optional,uno svago che deve essere divertente e gratificante.percio anche se la moglie non sta in babydol tutto il giorno non fa niente basta chefaccia tutto il resto.insomma hai voglia di mettere u'rum chi nasce strunz nun puo diventare baba(e napoletano e non so scriverlo ma spero di essermi spiegata)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> non complichiamo le cose *che nel cervello di un traditore sono semplici e ben definite*.dalla moglie ci si aspetta concretezza,fedelta,praticita,comprensione e cura come se la moglie fosse una specie di macchina perfetta proprio perche rappresentala quotidianita.dal amante ci si aspetta che sia porca,sensuale ma soprattuto sempre disponibile e zitta zitta perche lei un optional,uno svago che deve essere divertente e gratificante.percio anche se la moglie non sta in babydol tutto il giorno non fa niente basta chefaccia tutto il resto.insomma hai voglia di mettere u'rum chi nasce strunz nun puo diventare baba(e napoletano e non so scriverlo ma spero di essermi spiegata)




generalizzi e banalizzi, probabilmente perché questo ti fa sentire bene 

ti faccio notare solo una cosa legata alla mia personale esperienza: mio marito mi preferisce in baby doll che brava casalinga


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> ok ... continuando un discorso su questa base e sulla coerenza (come dice Oscuro),
> vorrei dire la mia ... credo, che a volte, si faccia un errore ... da ambo le parti.
> ...


presente

quello che a volte sottolineo è che da parte di molti traditi è dato per scontato che questa denuncia non venga fatta, ma in realtà non è così

per questo ho chiesto a maipiù QUANDO il suo compagno gli ha parlato dei propri disagi.
lei mi ha confermato che si è trattato di giustificazione postuma, come succede in molti casi, ma non in tutti


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> generalizzi e banalizzi, probabilmente perché questo ti fa sentire bene
> 
> ti faccio notare solo una cosa legata alla mia personale esperienza: mio marito mi preferisce in baby doll che brava casalinga


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Uhm...

Tu prova a fargli trovare il cassetto dei calzini vuoto...

Poi mi dici...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ricorda 
Un marito preferisce il baby doll
solo dopo che il cassetto dei calzini è pieno

Tu prova a non stirargli le camice.....
Comincia a cucinare male....

Vedrai che BEN PRESTO si dimenticherà del baby doll...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> non complichiamo le cose che nel cervello di un traditore sono semplici e ben definite.dalla moglie ci si aspetta concretezza,fedelta,praticita,comprensione e cura come se la moglie fosse una specie di macchina perfetta proprio perche rappresentala quotidianita.dal amante ci si aspetta che sia porca,sensuale ma soprattuto sempre disponibile e zitta zitta perche lei un optional,uno svago che deve essere divertente e gratificante.percio anche se la moglie non sta in babydol tutto il giorno non fa niente basta chefaccia tutto il resto.insomma hai voglia di mettere u'rum chi nasce strunz nun puo diventare baba(e napoletano e non so scriverlo ma spero di essermi spiegata)


Si chi nasce veneto...non può...
che mangiar polenta...e osei...

Dalla moglie ci si aspetta solo


che



Taccia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Uhm...
> 
> Tu prova a fargli trovare il cassetto dei calzini vuoto...
> ...



contaccio, il mio no...

piuttosto mi dice: ma che te frega, dai...lascia stare, dai, che dopo chiamo io la stiratrice


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> presente
> 
> quello che a volte sottolineo è che da parte di molti traditi è dato per scontato che questa denuncia non venga fatta, ma in realtà non è così
> 
> ...



Ciao Chiara

:rotfl: ... tutto ok ... nessuna interrogazione ... 


Vedi Chiara, posso parlare per come funziono io. 
Mi innervosisco di brutto, quando si inizia a dire una cosa per un'altra ... 
E poi dovrei capire pure quello che si intendeva ... nel non averla detta, 
ma dicendo un'altra cosa ... che pero quella cosa, doveva farti capire il disagio ... 
Non ho la mente per queste cose ... non la ho proprio ... tutto qua. 
E il mio compagno lo sapeva e lo sa ... 
Che segnale, accarezzarmi la schiena e dirmi, no cara, è tutto a posto ... :unhappy: ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> non complichiamo le cose che nel cervello di un traditore sono semplici e ben definite.dalla moglie ci si aspetta concretezza,fedelta,praticita,comprensione e cura come se la moglie fosse una specie di macchina perfetta proprio perche rappresentala quotidianita.dal amante ci si aspetta che sia porca,sensuale ma soprattuto sempre disponibile e zitta zitta perche lei un optional,uno svago che deve essere divertente e gratificante.percio anche se la moglie non sta in babydol tutto il giorno non fa niente basta chefaccia tutto il resto.insomma hai voglia di mettere u'rum chi nasce strunz nun puo diventare baba(e napoletano e non so scriverlo ma spero di essermi spiegata)




Caro Chedire,da traditore confermo lo scritto di Chiara....tu citi un luogo comune,assolutamente falso
Mia moglie deve essere brava a letto,in primis(e lo e'..),poi se e'anche brava in cucina,e fa filare figli colf e..gatta,ancora meglio.L'amante,non e'l'esatto contrario,ma u semplice diversivo,senza patemi.Punto.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... potrei impazzire di dolore per un'amicizia tradita...


Io giustifico meno una vera amicizia tradita che un amore tradito pensa te :smile:Sarà che se mi tradisse la mia migliore amica anzi una delle due mie migliori amiche starei  veramente così ::unhappy::nuke:......... gli amori vanno e vengono le amicizie restano :smile: Non per nulla sono rimasta amica anche dei miei ex a parte l'unico mostro che ho incontrato che vorrebbe tanto riallacciare un'amicizia con me ma che io rifiuto a prescindere :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immaginati io.


:up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> non complichiamo le cose che nel cervello di un traditore sono semplici e ben definite.dalla moglie ci si aspetta concretezza,fedelta,praticita,comprensione e cura come se la moglie fosse una specie di macchina perfetta proprio perche rappresentala quotidianita.dal amante ci si aspetta che sia porca,sensuale ma soprattuto sempre disponibile e zitta zitta perche lei un optional,uno svago che deve essere divertente e gratificante.percio anche se la moglie non sta in babydol tutto il giorno non fa niente basta chefaccia tutto il resto.insomma hai voglia di mettere u'rum chi nasce strunz nun puo diventare baba(e napoletano e non so scriverlo ma spero di essermi spiegata)


Boh che dire non sempre credo sia così e comunque anche le donne tradiscono ... Non mi piace incanalare comportamenti stereotipati ... Il traditore e' stronzo, la traditrice è puttana ...sarebbe semplice e forse questi concetti vengono esposti proprio perché diventano ottimi alibi a non guardare più a fondo nel rapporto di coppia...dei miei due traditori uno era sicuramente stronzo non per il tradimento in se ma per altre cose che ho scoperto in seguito molto più gravi mentre l'altro non lo è mai stato  stronzo ne prima ne dopo, semplicemente si era innamorato di un'altra e si era dimenticato di dirmelo, direi più vigliacco al limite e  alla fine dei giochi chi piangeva dei due era lui mica io


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Non è più sexy di te. E' più novità di te. Di te sapeva tutto. Di lei nulla. L'ignoto, la terra di conquista è attraente. Casa tua non è più così sexy, quando sai che è diventata tua.

Fattene una ragione, perchè anche il tipo che si tromba Gwyneth Paltrow, dopo qualche tempo ha iniziato a farsi le pippe al cesso pensando ad un'altra: ci sia abitua a tutto, sai?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> contaccio, il mio no...
> 
> piuttosto mi dice: ma che te frega, dai...lascia stare, dai, che dopo chiamo io la stiratrice


E dopo che avrà chiamato la stiratrice
tu comincerai a snifotare che ti senti inutile come donna...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E ti dirai...
Speta va là che me ciula un par de amicheti
par tirarme un poco su...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Chedire,da traditore confermo lo scritto di Chiara....tu citi un luogo comune,assolutamente falso
> Mia moglie deve essere brava a letto,in primis(e lo e'..),poi se e'anche brava in cucina,e fa filare figli colf e..gatta,ancora meglio.L'amante,non e'l'esatto contrario,ma u semplice diversivo,senza patemi.Punto.


D'altronde se così non fosse
Mica la sposavi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> spesso penso al fatto che può mancare a lui una donna provocatrice e sexy. io non posso e non voglio farlo. dopo l'umiliazione che mi ha dato, mi sentirei un gran cogliona al pensiero di vestirmi di un personaggio che non è mai stato il mio ... con lui. hai ragione con un altro mi riuscirebbe ma con lui no. non mi voglio sforzare di recitare una parte. per chi poi? e allora sono in questo orrido limbo che non mi lascia uscire dai tormenti. e noni f fare una scelta. ...


credo che tu non debba recitare nessuna parte, devi essere te stessa.
non puoi indossare i panni che non sono tuoi, ti sentiresti fuori posto
e contemporaneamente non devi sentirti inferiore a nessuna altra, perchè tu sei tu e devi sentirti bella ed attraente per come sei.
smettila di piangerti addosso, forse non è il caso
devi reagire e reagire fortemente a questo tuo stato d'animo


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

a me sembra che dovrebbe sentirsi inadeguata e in crisi una donna che ha tradito un'amicizia , così come un uomo che non è stato capace di parlare con onestà alla sua compagna di quello che gli accadeva.
tu puoi andare a testa alta perché questi sono valori di fronte ai quali sensualità e gradevoli performances a letto francamente mi paiono poca cosa.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è più sexy di te. E' più novità di te. Di te sapeva tutto. Di lei nulla. L'ignoto, la terra di conquista è attraente. Casa tua non è più così sexy, quando sai che è diventata tua.
> 
> Fattene una ragione, perchè anche il tipo che si tromba Gwyneth Paltrow, dopo qualche tempo ha iniziato a farsi le pippe al cesso pensando ad un'altra: ci sia abitua a tutto, sai?


be be be....insomma....mica e' sempre cosi.....
dici che e' sempre cosi?
esisteranno uomini che trovano la propria donna decennale piu sexy dell'ignoto....


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> D'altronde se così non fosse
> Mica la sposavi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[/QUOTE
> 
> Infatti rientrando a casa,dopo l'ultima uscita con gli amici ci pensavo su...uno ha sposato si la moglie di 10 anni in meno,ma e'un catenaccio pauroso...l'altro e'al terzo matrimonio..uno ne ha falliti 2 e'ora e single.Che casso voglio ancora??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh che dire non sempre credo sia così e comunque anche le donne tradiscono ... Non mi piace incanalare comportamenti stereotipati ... Il traditore e' stronzo, la traditrice è puttana ...sarebbe semplice e *forse questi concetti vengono esposti proprio perché diventano ottimi alibi a non guardare più a fondo nel rapporto di coppia..*.dei miei due traditori uno era sicuramente stronzo non per il tradimento in se ma per altre cose che ho scoperto in seguito molto più gravi mentre l'altro non lo è mai stato  stronzo ne prima ne dopo, semplicemente si era innamorato di un'altra e si era dimenticato di dirmelo, direi più vigliacco al limite e  alla fine dei giochi chi piangeva dei due era lui mica io



:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esser tradite da un'amica vera è difficile da superare e per quanto mi riguarda verso l'amica non so se supererei ma guardare oltre è fondamentale per te stessa


essere traditi in genere è difficile da superare e suppongo che ci si debba guardare sempre a fondo a prescindere .
secondariamente sottolineerei che sarebbe cosa giusta che lo facesse anche chi dall'altra parte poteva avere altre opzioni rispetto alla slealtà


----------



## Eratò (7 Gennaio 2014)

non voglio generalizzare e neanche banalizzare...non siamo tutti uguali ma questo e ovvio mi sembra.e tu chiara sei fortunata ad avere uno che ti chiama la stiratrice e ti vuole a baby doll tutto il giorno.pero quello che penso io(se volete anche per consolarmi) e in base alla mia esperienza l'uomo quando tradisce lo fa per puro svago.ecco questo e tutto.ci sono anche quelli che se ne innamorano e lasciano per l'amor di dio!e solo un opinione la mia,mica una sentenza...


----------



## nicola (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe;1243119[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]*lo faceva a casa mia*[/B], al mare, in campagna.  era un continuo scrivergli scopami. lo so che il tradimento è sempre quello , frustini o no. *ma il mio aver vissuto con loro *vent'anni credendo di conoscerli e il pensare che mentre io ero in una stanza lei alzasse  la gonna e gli dicesse vedi è qui che ti aspetta ed io ingenua cambiavo il pannolino a mio figlio appena nato e tornavo e li vedevo  sorridenti....mi rivolta l'intestino. lo so, dite sei rimasta con lui guarda avanti. ....*non ci riesco. quamndo mi sfiora *un seno penso alla differenza di taglia tra me e lei, quando mi sfiora le gambe idem.  lei la conoscevo. ...andavamo in palestra insieme,  dormivano insieme.  siamo cresciute insieme.  e quando mi rivedo a comprarle il regalo x il compleanno. ...al bene e all'affetto che riponevo in  quel gesto.....mi faccio pena. e quando cerco di consolarla x il fatto che il marito non la pensava tanto e lei se ne lamentava.....non mi spiego perché tutto questo sia tornato a farmi male. lo avevo in parte elaborato e messo da parte. e invece* ritorna tutto come fosse ieri*. la mia angoscia sta nel non riuscire a dominare i sentimenti per andare avanti e non rovinare  tutto. anzi sembra che una parte di me voglia far esplodere una bomba....


Quante similitudini Cara circe, quanto dolore nel sapere i loro sorrisini mentre noi non ci capivamo niente e la loro adrenalina nel sapere di poter essere scoperti...il pensiero va sempre a loro due insieme, anche quando noi siamo insieme. Pensare che lei è con me e ha fatto le stesse cose con lui...maledizione


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che dovrebbe sentirsi inadeguata e in crisi una donna che ha tradito un'amicizia , così come un uomo che non è stato capace di parlare con onestà alla sua compagna di quello che gli accadeva.
> tu puoi andare a testa alta perché questi sono valori di fronte ai quali sensualità e gradevoli performances a letto francamente mi paiono poca cosa.


Ma tu mica votavi Di Pietro, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> lo faceva a casa mia, al mare, in campagna. era un continuo scrivergli scopami. lo so che il tradimento è sempre quello , frustini o no. ma il mio aver vissuto con loro vent'anni credendo di conoscerli e il pensare che mentre io ero in una stanza lei alzasse la gonna e gli dicesse vedi è qui che ti aspetta ed io ingenua cambiavo il pannolino a mio figlio appena nato e tornavo e li vedevo sorridenti....mi rivolta l'intestino. lo *so, dite sei rimasta con lui guarda avanti. ....non ci riesco.* quamndo mi sfiora un seno penso alla differenza di taglia tra me e lei, quando mi sfiora le gambe idem. lei la conoscevo. ...andavamo in palestra insieme, dormivano insieme. siamo cresciute insieme. e quando mi rivedo a comprarle il regalo x il compleanno. ...al bene e all'affetto che riponevo in quel gesto.....mi faccio pena. e quando cerco di consolarla x il fatto che il marito non la pensava tanto e lei se ne lamentava.....non mi spiego perché tutto questo sia tornato a farmi male. lo avevo in parte elaborato e messo da parte. e invece ritorna tutto come fosse ieri. la mia angoscia sta nel non riuscire a dominare i sentimenti per andare avanti e non rovinare tutto. anzi sembra che una parte di me voglia far esplodere una bomba....


E allora cosa fai ancora lì, mi chiedo.


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto. lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme? sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Io continuo ad essere del parere che restare con quest'uomo non ti porterà da nessuna parte, anzi continui a stare più male che bene.


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora cosa fai ancora lì, mi chiedo.


Io me lo chiedo da mesi. L'aveva sbattuto fuori da casa ma per  troppo poche notti. Riabituarsi ad essere soli richiede tempo.

Un tradimento di anni Non Si Perdona. MAI.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2014)

Io mi domando invece se Circe ha coscienza della sua depressione e si cura per questo.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> non complichiamo le cose che nel cervello di un traditore sono semplici e ben definite.dalla moglie ci si aspetta concretezza,fedelta,praticita,comprensione e cura come se la moglie fosse una specie di macchina perfetta proprio perche rappresentala quotidianita.dal amante ci si aspetta che sia porca,sensuale ma soprattuto sempre disponibile e zitta zitta perche lei un optional,uno svago che deve essere divertente e gratificante.percio anche se la moglie non sta in babydol tutto il giorno non fa niente basta chefaccia tutto il resto.insomma hai voglia di mettere u'rum chi nasce strunz nun puo diventare baba(e napoletano e non so scriverlo ma spero di essermi spiegata)


Verde mio... e mi hai fatto riflettere in cosa sono cambiata dopo il tradimento... appunto ho sempre sentito dire Maschi (uomini cercano altro) che vogliono la santa in casa e la sensuale fuori... da allora quando ero single mi presentavo da sensuale... salvo complicazioni del tipo "tu sei brava e sei perfetta come moglie"... giuro questi ragionamenti mi fanno rabbrividire... :unhappy: salvo incomprensioni conviene a tutte fingersi il contrario... io l'ho fatto... e il mio ragazzo so che non mi ha scelta per "brava-santa-da sposare"... purtroppo il mondo è pieno di maschi e femmine che fanno sto ragionamento... che io personalmente trovo raccapricciante... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io me lo chiedo da mesi. L'aveva sbattuto fuori da casa ma per troppo poche notti. Riabituarsi ad essere soli richiede tempo.
> 
> Un tradimento di anni Non Si Perdona. MAI.


Mah, mai e mai e mai. Dipende, come da tutto. Dipende dalle condizioni, dipende se riesci a viverci o meno, perchè perdonare non vuol mica dimenticare. 
Il punto è che Circe può andare in terapia quanto vuole ed impasticcarsi idem, ma se continua a stare lì è come tentare di sopravvivere dentro una Chernobyl piena di radiazioni letalissime con giusto una tutina fatta di carta stagnola a supporto. Ma lei mica vuol uscirne. Viene qui, si sfoga un po' e poi ricomincia. Dei giorni sta meglio, dei giorni sta peggio. Perchè non vuole uscirne? Perchè non conosce nient'altro, perchè ricominciare è arduo, perchè i figli e blablabla. Solo che le radiazioni continuano, ed alla fine di ste cose ci si muore, sai com'è. A volte uno magari muta e gli spunta qualche arto in più, ci convive in altre parole, ma nel suo caso specifico tutte ste radiazioni sono letali. E si vede.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, mai e mai e mai. Dipende, come da tutto. Dipende dalle condizioni, dipende se riesci a viverci o meno, perchè perdonare non vuol mica dimenticare.
> Il punto è che Circe può andare in terapia quanto vuole ed impasticcarsi idem, ma se continua a stare lì è come tentare di sopravvivere dentro una Chernobyl piena di radiazioni letalissime con giusto una tutina fatta di carta stagnola a supporto. Ma lei mica vuol uscirne. Viene qui, si sfoga un po' e poi ricomincia. Dei giorni sta meglio, dei giorni sta peggio. Perchè non vuole uscirne? Perchè non conosce nient'altro, perchè ricominciare è arduo, perchè i figli e blablabla. Solo che le radiazioni continuano, ed alla fine di ste cose ci si muore, sai com'è. A volte uno magari muta e gli spunta qualche arto in più, ci convive in altre parole, ma nel suo caso specifico tutte ste radiazioni sono letali. E si vede.


E allora che fare?
COme insegna Junger
l'animale domestico porta con sè la condizione dell'animale da macello.
Invece insegna sempre Junger, guardiamoci dai lupi travestiti da pecore.
Il pericolo incombente è che loro un brutto giorno
riescano a trasformare un gregge di pecore
in un branco di lupi incazzati.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora che fare?
> COme insegna Junger
> l'animale domestico porta con sè la condizione dell'animale da macello.
> Invece insegna sempre Junger, guardiamoci dai lupi travestiti da pecore.
> ...


Nulla, niente, zero. Circe è condannata. Non puoi fare nulla per lei più di quanto non si possa fare nulla per Bender, diciamo. Non si tratta di diventare lupi, semplicemente se sta così dopo anni vuol dire che rimarrà così, e nè tu, nè io, nè chiunque qui sopra o fuori ci può fare alcunchè.


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io mi domando invece se Circe ha coscienza della sua depressione e si cura per questo.


Da quello che ha scritto in diverse occasioni SI.

Pero' non c'e' ne farmaco ne psicologo che ti puo' far dimenticare 5 anni di bugie, falsita', falsi sorrisi, doppia vita sessuale del marito per non parlare della TROIA falsa che si faceva scopare da suo marito.

A mio parere per esserci passata al 90%, unica differenza io la troia di mio marito non l'ho mai vista, in compenso ha 30 anni meno di me, ha solo una possibilita'. Lasciarlo o cornificarlo tenendoselo.

Io ho smesso di soffrire per il tradimento subito, mai perdonato, guardando altrove.

Contro la mia natura mi diverte pure rinfacciare ancora la cosa  a mio marito mentre nella realta' non mi importa proprio niente.

NON puoi piu' avere rispetto di chi e' stato capace di mentire tanto e tanto a lungo.

A meno che Circe decida di stare con lui per interesse e comodita'.

In questo caso deve dirglielo chiaramente.
Ti uso e basta.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io mi domando invece se Circe ha coscienza della sua depressione e si cura per questo.


in effetti non hai tutti i torti


----------



## MaiPiú (7 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> ok ... continuando un discorso su questa base e sulla coerenza (come dice Oscuro),
> vorrei dire la mia ... credo, che a volte, si faccia un errore ... da ambo le parti.
> ...


Quoto. Se potessi ti darei un verde. Mi dice che prima di dartene un altro devo darne un po' in giro


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da quello che ha scritto in diverse occasioni SI.
> 
> Pero' non c'e' ne farmaco ne psicologo che ti puo' far dimenticare 5 anni di bugie, falsita', falsi sorrisi, doppia vita sessuale del marito per non parlare della TROIA falsa che si faceva scopare da suo marito.
> 
> ...


a me pare che lei sia così prostrata mentalmente da non riuscire neppure a dire questo al marito.

dubito che Circe arriverà mai a separarsi,altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto subito.   se sono passati così tanti anni dal fattaccio,la cosa s'è incistata,per così dire.    e non si rimuove.

se riuscisse a trovare un'amante,meglio ancora dichiarandolo al marito,sarebbe perfetto.

ma per farlo,dovrebbe uscire dal buco nero in cui s'è cacciata e se ancora sta lì,mi viene da pensare che la cura per la sua depressione non sia efficace


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

per dire l'ennesima cosa inutile certo è che da un doppio tradimento di questo tipo è dura uscirne senza le ossa rotte .


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per dire l'ennesima cosa inutile certo è che da un doppio tradimento di questo tipo è dura uscirne senza le ossa rotte .


non dubito che sia una cicatrice destinata a sanguinare a vita,ma dev'essere necessariamente anche il piombo da mezza tonnellata che ti tiene bloccata nel fondo del pozzo?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla, niente, zero. Circe è condannata. Non puoi fare nulla per lei più di quanto non si possa fare nulla per Bender, diciamo. Non si tratta di diventare lupi, semplicemente se sta così dopo anni vuol dire che rimarrà così, e nè tu, nè io, nè chiunque qui sopra o fuori ci può fare alcunchè.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ammazza.....L'anno 2014 t'ha reso piu' lapidario del solito...
> Invece a me fa bene, metto anche gli accenti e gli apostrofi. Metto anche le maiuscole.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non dubito che sia una cicatrice destinata a sanguinare a vita,ma dev'essere necessariamente anche il piombo da mezza tonnellata che ti tiene bloccata nel fondo del pozzo?


è chiaro che pensi che da tutto si possa uscire e che è necessario che circe vada oltre rialzandosi pensando a se stessa...
ma credo anche che il suo non sia uno di quei casi dove chi scrive esagera nel parlare di sofferenza


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è chiaro che pensi che da tutto si possa uscire e che è necessario che circe vada oltre rialzandosi pensando a se stessa...
> ma credo anche che il suo non sia uno di quei casi dove chi scrive esagera nel parlare di sofferenza


No infatti.


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla, niente, zero. Circe è condannata. Non puoi fare nulla per lei più di quanto non si possa fare nulla per Bender, diciamo. Non si tratta di diventare lupi, semplicemente se sta così dopo anni vuol dire che rimarrà così, e nè tu, nè io, nè chiunque qui sopra o fuori ci può fare alcunchè.


Alla fine, dovrebbe solo capire che il suo valore non dipende da altri ... 
Indipendentemente dalla scelta che prende ... può pure rimanere lì. 
Ma iniziare a vedere sé, lui ... e tutta la questione con occhi e sentire differente. 
Ma la questione degli anni, che perdura questo malessere ... in effetti, è preoccupante ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla, niente, zero. Circe è condannata. Non puoi fare nulla per lei più di quanto non si possa fare nulla per Bender, diciamo. Non si tratta di diventare lupi, semplicemente se sta così dopo anni vuol dire che rimarrà così, e nè tu, nè io, nè chiunque qui sopra o fuori ci può fare alcunchè.


la situazione di bender, per quel poco che ho letto, è ben lontana dal matrimonio di circe e dal tipo di tradimento che lei ha subito.
non sono paragonabili nella maniera più assoluta.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la situazione di bender, per quel poco che ho letto, è ben lontana dal matrimonio di circe e dal tipo di tradimento che lei ha subito.
> non sono paragonabili nella maniera più assoluta.


E dove l'hai letto che le loro situaziono sono paragonabili?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Cara Circe*

rialzati. 
non e' che hai altra scelta. Non puoi scegliere di restare cosi perche non sarebbe una tua scelta.
Hai permesso ad un altra persona di ridurti cosi e scegliere per te sul tuo destino.
Ribalta la situazione, ti devi sforzare. Lo devi fare.
Mia madre, povera donna, ha subito un destino simile al tuo se non peggio direi, nel senso che fu il bastardo (mio padre) a dirle testuali parole (io ero li presente): ma io non ti vedo piu come donna, non sei sexy e provocante come la Paola (la troia), mai che ti metti una minigonna, mai. Io ho bisogno di vedere un bel corpo e tu non sei piu femminile....
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
Io ero sconcertata, mia madre e' mezza svenuta.
Sono anni che provo a rificcarle in testa il concetto opposto. E' molto bella mia mamma, bionda occhi verdi, si curava, certo essendo una proletaria dava e da tutt'ora la priorita ad altre cose, ma si truccava, era bellina proprio, la chimavano belle zampette perche ha gran belle gambe, (era) sorridente, e lui l ha trasformata in...non so. E' sciatta, non si trucca, al massimo va dal parrucchiere, dorme sempre e sta sempre in pigiama.
Non che sia un male per carita', ma non e' lei. Come non penso che quella di oggi sia tu.
Non permettere che cio' avvenga e se accade sii tu a deciderlo.
Non permettere a nessuna persona al mondo, ne marito, ne troia di definire chi sei.
Rialazati, all inizio e' sempre stra-difficile, ma imporselo e' l unico modo. Poi da li, si va un po piu' in discesa.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Alla fine, dovrebbe solo capire che il suo valore non dipende da altri ...
> Indipendentemente dalla scelta che prende ... può pure rimanere lì.
> Ma iniziare a vedere sé, lui ... e tutta la questione con occhi e sentire differente.
> Ma la questione degli anni, che perdura questo malessere ... in effetti, è preoccupante ...
> ...


No.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Se proprio vogliamo parlare d'Inutilità, concetto sul quale non sono comunque d'accordo, a ben guardare, inutile lo eri prima, non adesso che hai la possibilità di rinascere. Il giorno che capirai che tu non sei una donna a cui hanno rubato l'uomo, e per questo infelice, ma semplicemente una donna, agli occhi degli uomini acquisterai tanta di quella sexytudine che la strappona / sgallettata al massimo potrebbe allacciarti le scarpe la mattina e farti i lavori in casa. Tu purtroppo da quest'orecchio non ci vuoi sentire.


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Molto chiaro e molto esplicito ... :mrgreen: ...


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dove l'hai letto che le loro situaziono sono paragonabili?





> Non puoi fare nulla per lei più di quanto non si possa fare nulla per Bender, diciamo.


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

credo, anzi, così l'ho letto, che non sono le situazioni, 
ma un modo di essere ... un modo, che non esce da certi confini,
che sono stati paragonati ... 

Comunque ... mi riesce difficile capire certe cose ... 
Non so, qualcosa blocca in un modo incomprensibile ... 
Questa continua rievocazione dell'accaduto ... 
fissato nel tempo ... come un totem sacro ... 
percepisco immobilità ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, anzi, così l'ho letto, che non sono le situazioni,
> ma un modo di essere ... un modo, che non esce da certi confini,
> ...



e' vero Sienne.
ma non credo che sia una rievocazione fittizia.
Ci sono tantissime cose che vanno analizzate capite elaborate metabolizzate e accettate.
Io penso che in questa situazione deve esserci un grande amore di fondo da parte di Circe. 
Penso che sia estremamente difficile non fare quello che fa lei.
Chiunque in una situazione del genere resterebbe bloccato. 
Devi superare diversi tradimenti, non e' uno solo. 
Devi riacquistare fiducia nel genere umano. Se pensi che le uniche persone che noi scegliamo nella nostra vita sono marito e amici (il resto viene e va da se, come la famiglia i figli e parenti vari), persone a cui noi decidiamo di dare fiducia, ci affidiamo all abbraccio amorevole e confortante della nostra migliore amica e alle coccole e l amore di nostro marito, e poi ....e poi? ti fottono cosi. entrambi, insieme. 
c'e' tanto da superare, ci sono tanti conti da fare con noi stesse, e sicuramente mettiamo in dubbio la nostra capacita di scegliere le persone e scegliere il meglio per noi.
fa male.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' vero Sienne.
> ma non credo che sia una rievocazione fittizia.
> Ci sono tantissime cose che vanno analizzate capite elaborate metabolizzate e accettate.
> Io penso che in questa situazione deve esserci un grande amore di fondo da parte di Circe.
> ...


verissimo


----------



## Tubarao (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo


Non penso sia quello lo scoglio più grande, anche se è comunque una componente.

Per me Circe non riesce ad elaborare, accettare e somatizzare il fatto che per tutti gli anni in cui è stata sposata col marito aveva fondato la sua esistenza su fondamenta fragili e/o inesistenti.

Sarò monotono e monotematico ma è quello che succede quando concediamo e deleghiamo esclusivamente ad altri, o nella presenza di altri, il nostro equilibrio.

Circe non riesce a elaborare il fatto che aveva fatto una grande cazzata convincendosi che la sua realizzazione in quanto donna era era subordinata all'essere moglie di.

Prima si è donne (o uomini) e poi si è mogli (o mariti).


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non penso sia quello lo scoglio più grande, anche se è comunque una componente.
> 
> Per me Circe non riesce ad elaborare, accettare e somatizzare il fatto che per tutti gli anni in cui è stata sposata col marito aveva fondato la sua esistenza su fondamenta fragili e/o inesistenti.
> 
> ...


No no no, aspetta. Non si tratta di delegare. Qui le responsabilta ce le hanno altre persone.
E' vero che, usando luoghi comuni, siamo noi che permettimao agli altri e bla bla bla, la prima mossa non e' stata fatta da Circe e non mi sembra ne di aiuto ne confortante assumersi la responsabilita di un matrimonio andato e un amicizia da sotterrare.
Quello che tu dici e' vero, ora lei dovrebbe ripartire da li sicuramente, ma per il tempo del matrimonio, dei giorni felici, ti affidi all amore di tuo marito, l hai sposato proprio perche forse non ti dovevi porre il problema di fidarti. Era innata la fiducia.
se fa lui la cazzata e' da li che tu riparti e rimetti in gioco tutto e ti fai le domande e ti dai pure le risposte.
E' importante essere il nostro faro, la roccia di noi stessi, la spalla su cui piangere, ma se ci viene fatto (non per scelta nostra o delle nostre debolezze o insicurezze) una cosa come questa qui, mi sembra un tantino troppo assumere che non se ne esce perche abbiamo basato la nostra vita su fragili fondamenta.
Tu hai aperto un thread mesi fa su quanto ci fossi restato male dei due 20enni a san lorenzo...
pensa se ti capitava una cosa cosi.....


----------



## Principessa (7 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da quello che ha scritto in diverse occasioni SI.
> 
> Pero' non c'e' ne farmaco ne psicologo che ti puo' far dimenticare 5 anni di bugie, falsita', falsi sorrisi, doppia vita sessuale del marito per non parlare della TROIA falsa che si faceva scopare da suo marito.
> 
> ...


Il problema secondo me è proprio questo. Lei ha ancora rispetto, evidentemente, perchè colpevolizza più sè stessa che lui. E si fa del male.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non penso sia quello lo scoglio più grande, anche se è comunque una componente.
> 
> Per me Circe non riesce ad elaborare, accettare e somatizzare il fatto che per tutti gli anni in cui è stata sposata col marito aveva fondato la sua esistenza su fondamenta fragili e/o inesistenti.
> 
> ...


non so, non mi sento all'altezza per analizzare bene .
sono una donna sicura e indipendente e pure equilibrata ma un matrimonio di decenni è per forza di cose la base della propria vita.
non può che essere altrimenti .una mazzata così mi destabilizzerebbe non poco.certo,la propria individualità deve sempre essere coltivata e rafforzata....ma il progetto su cui hai puntato prevederebbe un intima trasparenza con l'altro.
piuttosto che vedere tutta la debolezza di circe nell'aver contato su questo vedo l'infamia di chi bellamente calpesta un patto di amore e di reciproca forza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> L'offesa non mi riguarda,
> io sono già stato offeso,
> ho già offeso.
> ma ne sono consapevole.
> ...


Io, ragnetto mi bello, non ti capisco proprio. E' molto più utile per uscire dal pantano la mano di chi ne è fuori della mano di chi è piantato fino al collo come noi.
E' questo lo spirito, deve essere questo.
Ti confronti con persone che hanno vissuto esperienze simili alla tua... da un altro punto di vista. E ti dicono com'è l'altra faccia della luna... della loro luna, mica della tua, in modo che tu possa razionalizzare e comprendere ciò che altrimenti potresti solo immaginare con il vizio congenito del tuo dolore.
Dico quel dolore che è tuo, mio e di tanti altri... e loro, i beceri traditori che disquisiscono dell'amore, hanno i loro di dolori, mica no.
Non sono più forti o più fighi o si divertono a stare qui perchè loro sono sul treno e gli altri sotto... sono qui a dire com'è starci sopra, come a volte si faccia fatica a spalare il carbone, come a volte non sia una gran figata, come a volte lo sia e per motivi ed in modi che magari altri non immaginavano.
Filosofie di vita diverse, esperienze diverse al confronto... permettono a volte di trovare l'uscita dal labirinto.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No no no, aspetta. Non si tratta di delegare. Qui le responsabilta ce le hanno altre persone.
> E' vero che, usando luoghi comuni, siamo noi che permettimao agli altri e bla bla bla, la prima mossa non e' stata fatta da Circe e non mi sembra ne di aiuto ne confortante assumersi la responsabilita di un matrimonio andato e un amicizia da sotterrare.
> Quello che tu dici e' vero, ora lei dovrebbe ripartire da li sicuramente, ma per il tempo del matrimonio, dei giorni felici, ti affidi all amore di tuo marito, l hai sposato proprio perche forse non ti dovevi porre il problema di fidarti. Era innata la fiducia.
> se fa lui la cazzata e' da li che tu riparti e rimetti in gioco tutto e ti fai le domande e ti dai pure le risposte.
> ...


Tutto giusto. Ma se dopo tanto tempo, addirittura anni, stai ancora impantanata a questo modo, le motivazioni non possono essere attribuite al solo tradimento subito. Anzi, a me viene da dire che forse il tradimento, allo stato attuale , oggi 7 Gennaio 2014 è solo il tappeto sotto al quale Circe si ostina a buttare della polvere che proviene da altri lidi.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. Ma se dopo tanto tempo, addirittura anni, stai ancora impantanata a questo modo, le motivazioni non possono essere attribuite al solo tradimento subito. Anzi, a me viene da dire che forse il tradimento, allo stato attuale , oggi 7 Gennaio 2014 è solo il tappeto sotto al quale Circe si ostina a buttare della polvere che proviene da altri lidi.


hai ragione, sicuramente e' cosi. mi scordo sempre che esono passati tanti anni.
immagino solo che possa essere una situazione in cui da sola forse, non sai davvero dove mettere le mani.


----------



## JON (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle *aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante* e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Che brutta ferita porta la tua autostima. Sei sicura che dipenda solo da quello? Magari quel tradimento ti ha solo buttato definitivamente giù, ma da solo non sarebbe dovuto bastare a demolire un'autostima ben fondata.

Dispiace sentirti cosi. Senti, tu non sei il riflesso deformato di nessun altro. Sei soltanto tu, ed è ora che ne prendi coscienza. Non renderti "brutta" mentre tenti di strappare via, da "quelli che hai preso di mira", quello che pensi ti abbiano rubato. Loro non ti hanno derubato di nulla, ti hanno fatto male si, ma non possono prendere nulla di te che non vorresti prendessero. Non hanno niente di te, non potrebbero nemmeno volendolo, perciò non sprecare le tue forze con loro.

Lui è andato con lei che reputi "sexy e provocante". Tu non sei cosi? Ti senti peggio? Non ti senti bella?
Per uscirne devi tornare ad essere forte, lo so che è facile parlare, ma è semplicemente lo stato d'animo che dovresti avere per fregartene di quello che è accaduto. Non ci vuole bravura, è una cosa facilissima quando la tua autostima è a posto. Quindi, ti prego, lavora su questo. Non perdere tempo arrovellandoti su secondari problemi, non che non siano stati pesanti, ma ora, dopo il tempo che è passato, non è della loro soluzione che hai bisogno.

Lavora solo su di te, lui mi pare abbastanza sottomesso, non credo tu abbia bisogno di altro da lui. Ti senti un mostro? E' solo il risultato di un comportamento mal riposto, non permettere di abbruttirti per fatti contro i quali non hai nessun potere. E ricordati che loro non sono il tuo metro di misura, tira fuori il meglio di te, non il peggio. Che è esattamente quello che ti hanno provocato.


----------



## Diletta (7 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> non voglio generalizzare e neanche banalizzare...non siamo tutti uguali ma questo e ovvio mi sembra.e tu chiara sei fortunata ad avere uno che ti chiama la stiratrice e ti vuole a baby doll tutto il giorno.pero quello che penso io(se volete anche per consolarmi) e in base alla mia esperienza l'uomo quando tradisce lo fa per puro svago.ecco questo e tutto.ci sono anche quelli che se ne innamorano e lasciano per l'amor di dio!e solo un opinione la mia,mica una sentenza...



:up::up:
Non è solo un'opinione, è un fatto reale.


----------



## Eratò (7 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Verde mio... e mi hai fatto riflettere in cosa sono cambiata dopo il tradimento... appunto ho sempre sentito dire Maschi (uomini cercano altro) che vogliono la santa in casa e la sensuale fuori... da allora quando ero single mi presentavo da sensuale... salvo complicazioni del tipo "tu sei brava e sei perfetta come moglie"... giuro questi ragionamenti mi fanno rabbrividire... :unhappy: salvo incomprensioni conviene a tutte fingersi il contrario... io l'ho fatto... e il mio ragazzo so che non mi ha scelta per "brava-santa-da sposare"... purtroppo il mondo è pieno di maschi e femmine che fanno sto ragionamento... che io personalmente trovo raccapricciante... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


ti diro che io ho smesso di complicarmi l'esistenza.sono bella(cosi dicono),intelligente,anche dopo l'arrivo dei figli mi mettevo la biancheria sexy,facevamo sesso in tutti i modi e ovunque con soddisfazione reciproca,cenette a lume di candela e comprensione illimitata da parte mia...non l'ho mai rifiutato.Mi ha tradita lo stesso no?adesso non mi sforzo piu a fare niente e spesso ironizzo...cosa dovrei fare?se gli piaccio va bene,se non gli piaccio la porta e aperta...non credo piu ai discorsi compicato


----------



## JON (7 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ti diro che io ho smesso di complicarmi l'esistenza.sono bella(cosi dicono),intelligente,anche dopo l'arrivo dei figli mi mettevo la biancheria sexy,facevamo sesso in tutti i modi e ovunque con soddisfazione reciproca,cenette a lume di candela e comprensione illimitata da parte mia...non l'ho mai rifiutato.Mi ha tradita lo stesso no?adesso non mi sforzo piu a fare niente e spesso ironizzo...cosa dovrei fare?se gli piaccio va bene,se non gli piaccio la porta e aperta...non credo piu ai discorsi compicato


Capirai. Io sono l'uomo più bello del mondo. 

A parte gli scherzi (anche se è tutto vero :singleeye, spero che Circe riesca a comprendere bene il tuo modo di essere.


----------



## Eratò (7 Gennaio 2014)

Nella vita le delusioni e gli imprevisti capitano.Non sempre c'e una spiegazione..Capitano e bisogna andare avanti per istinto di sopravvivenza


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> [/COLOR]


...

Era un parallelo tra le persone, non tra le situazioni.


----------



## Etrusco (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto per cambiare non avevo letto questo post.
> Per me uscire senza mutande è una minchiata. Nel senso che non è chissà che cosa trasgressiva o altamente erotica. La vedo come un gioco che si può fare in determinate circostanze.
> Tra marito e moglie decennali mi sembra sciocco, un po' come "un bel gioco dura poco", così come mi sembrerebbe sciocco ogni altro comportamento, anche romantico, che inizialmente in un rapporto può essere delizioso.
> *Per dire una cosa completamente diversa, lasciare bigliettini amorosi nelle tasche o in giro per casa è delicato e coinvolgente, dopo 10 anni è un po' ossessivo.*
> Nell'altro post mi riferivo al caso di Circe che è del tutto particolare.


Sul grassetto non sono d'accordo....noi ancora c'è lì lasciamo, e trovo la cosa romanticamente piacevole !


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Almeno lui
> Una moglie ce l'ha.
> Ed è sempre facile dire io farei qui e io farei là.
> In genere quelli che millantano io farei qui e io farei là:
> ...


Se è come la tua stiamo apposto,avete una moglie senza avere una donna!


----------



## Eratò (7 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Capirai. Io sono l'uomo più bello del mondo.
> 
> A parte gli scherzi (anche se è tutto vero :singleeye, spero che Circe riesca a comprendere bene il tuo modo di essere.


non sono la donna piu bella del mondo....ma la piu sincera paziente fino a oggi si.adesso sono uno scheletro disincantato in via di guarigione.ma ce la faro perche nessuno si merita tutta questa sofferenza.poi mio marito piu mi vedeva distrutta piu si sentiva forte.adesso almeno si preoccupa...


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se è come la tua stiamo apposto,avete una moglie senza avere una donna!


ma cosa c'entra la moglie con te ?
prenditela con lui


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Era un parallelo tra le persone, non tra le situazioni.


...
persone diverse che reagiscono a situazioni differenti , rimane senza senso


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra la moglie con te ?
> prenditela con lui


Fatti gli affari tuoi,come te li fai ogni volta quando usa espressioni razziste.Chiaro?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...
> persone diverse che reagiscono a situazioni differenti , rimane senza senso


Porca puttana, Minni. Ma com'è che non capisci mai una minchia di nulla e cianci e cianci e cianci e cianci di valori e puttanate annesse? Scrivevo di PERSONE CHE NON CE LA FANNO. E questo il trait d'union. A prescendere dalle situazioni NON NE ESCONO entrambi. Mi hai capito?


----------



## Diletta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....




Non capisco Circe, ti giuro che non capisco proprio il titolo che hai dato al 3d.

"Mi sento inutile come donna" non si può sentire, spero solo che non ti sia scappato detto a tuo marito perché dopo il periodo di merda che abbiamo vissuto tutti, fatto di dolore e di rabbia, poi bisogna per forza cambiare atteggiamento. 
Che cosa umiliante farci vedere vittime lamentose, non trovi? 
Quindi, tanto per cominciare, tuo marito ti deve vedere come una donna forte che ha fatto una scelta, potevi scegliere di tenerlo fuori di casa per sempre o di provare. 
Hai deciso questo, ok, mantieni fede a questa scelta se la consideri tuttora il male minore. 
Cambia però strategia.
La strategia è fondamentale per te, per il tuo benessere. Devi solo trovarla, io ho trovato la mia, altri la loro. 
Te la devi modellare su misura e chi meglio di te può farlo, visto che lo devi fare per te stessa.  

E ora ti dico quello che penso sul discorso sesso audace.
Tuo marito non è particolare, è semplicemente un uomo medio e, come tale, gli piace il sesso con tutto quello che c'è dentro e con tutto il contorno...ma è normale, non ho scoperto l'acqua calda!
E se lui ti ha conosciuto in un certo modo, ma ha sperimentato altro con quella troia tanto da rimanerci avvolto per tutto quel tempo, non sono mica problemi tuoi, se mai suoi.
Tu sei così, con la tua individualità sacrosanta come ciascun altro ha la sua.
Se lui ha ora gusti diversi, visto che li ha provati, peggio per lui, gli indichi la porta di casa vostra e lo saluti.
Se, invece, anche tu sei stuzzicata quel tanto che basta per sperimentare (e mi era sembrato che tempo fa tu lo fossi) allora ancora meglio: vi incontrate a metà strada.

E stendi un velo pietoso su tutta la faccenda...che non merita proprio ulteriore dolore.
Ma non avrai mica il dubbio che tuo marito abbia potuto considerare la troia (se a qualcuno dà fastidio il termine pazienza, non trovo altre parole) come la donna che avrebbe voluto accanto come sposa? (Sai le corna che avrebbe a quest'ora? Gli starebbe pure bene). 
Io spero davvero che il pensiero delirante non ti abbia minimamente sfiorato, se, invece, ci fosse una minima fondatezza non si pone neanche il problema: se non ce la fai vengo io a dargli un bel calcione!


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatti gli affari tuoi,come te li fai ogni volta quando usa espressioni razziste.Chiaro?


mi spiace, scrivo  quello che voglio quando voglio e credo che sia altrettanto chiaro.
aurevoir


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2014)

*VA*



Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiace, scrivo  quello che voglio quando voglio e credo che sia altrettanto chiaro.
> aurevoir


Tu scrivi quello che vuoi,poi incomincio pure io,e cazzo!Noti della moglie e non lo scempio del suo razzismo?La solita uscite evitabile minerva,la solita...!


----------



## Diletta (7 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ti diro che io ho smesso di complicarmi l'esistenza.sono bella(cosi dicono),intelligente,anche dopo l'arrivo dei figli mi mettevo la biancheria sexy,facevamo sesso in tutti i modi e ovunque con soddisfazione reciproca,cenette a lume di candela e comprensione illimitata da parte mia...non l'ho mai rifiutato.Mi ha tradita lo stesso no?adesso non mi sforzo piu a fare niente e spesso ironizzo...cosa dovrei fare?se gli piaccio va bene,se non gli piaccio la porta e aperta...non credo piu ai discorsi compicato




...e infatti! Ma cosa vogliono di più, eppure ci tradiscono lo stesso, i mentecatti!!
Io ho imparato a fare solo quello che mi va, un po' lo facevo anche prima, ma ora è diventata legge.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla, niente, zero. *Circe è condannata*. Non puoi fare nulla per lei più di quanto non si possa fare nulla per Bender, diciamo. Non si tratta di diventare lupi, semplicemente se sta così dopo anni vuol dire che rimarrà così, e nè tu, nè io, nè chiunque qui sopra o fuori ci può fare alcunchè.


Mizzica.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

è probabile che se circe avesse lasciato il marito a quest'ora starebbe decisamente meglio , averlo a fianco le rinnova quotidianamente il dolore .
 non può dire di non averci provato ma dovrebbe lasciarlo.
non è assolutamente motivo di soddisfazione , tantomeno la ragione per farlo ma a quel punto sarebbe il marito ad essere seriamente destabilizzato e allo sbando ...secondo me.


----------



## scrittore (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Su questo genere di cose non c'è nulla di più errato che mettersi in competizione, e il fatto stesso di mettersi in competizione ha come presupposti una insicurezza iniziale "l'altra è meglio di me" e un obiettivo "sarò mai migliore dell'altra"? 

Credo piuttosto che questo evento ti abbia per certi versi "obbligata" a guardare quel lato di te che non volevi guardare e che hai tenuto ai margini, un po' come si fa quando nascondi la polvere sotto il tappeto per intenderci.
Ora la polvere è uscita fuori...il problema principale è l'autostima. 
Quella parte di noi che può esserti amica o nemica a seconda di come decidiamo di accettarla. 

Ti prego non essere amara con te stessa, non ti conosco e non so nulla di te..ma so che ognuno di noi ha la possibilità di cambiare la propria immagine e di adeguarla a quello che vogliamo davvero diventare.
Sulla base di questo potenziale decidi di ripartire da zero e di "costruire" una te stessa che si vuole più bene, che si ama di più, che è disposta a scendere a patti con le proprie convinzioni pur di cambiare. 
Questo è cambiamento...quello che spero possa nascere dopo i pianti e la rabbia..


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2014)

Arrivo solo ora.

Non sono stata tradita, tantomeno ho subito quello che hai subito tu.
Ma sarà che sono di fondo insicura etc etc, ti capisco.

Sentirsi cretine, e inadeguate.

Io mi sentirei di certo molto, molto cretina, e molto, molto inadeguata.
Ovvio, non sarebbe vero, ma mi ci sentirei di brutto. E mi ci deprimerei fino a trasformarmi in un mucchietto di stracci.

Ed è inutile che io cerchi di convincerti che no, non è vero, etc etc, perchè 1-dovrei cambiarti la testa 2-te lo direi io che non sono tuo marito, quindi non vale 3-detto da un qualunque maschione, anche se magari fa piacere, non vale lo stesso, eprchè resta il fatto che "tuo marito ha preferito l'altra". Che ovviamente NON è vero, "semplicemente" tuo marito non gli pareva vero di avere moglie e amante.
Però tanto tu continuerai a vederla così.
E anche annuendo a tutti dicendo "sì avete ragione sì io valgo" tanto poi appena volgi lo sguardo ci ricaschi. A sentirti inutile, fallita, non-donna etc.

Vediamo...

Penso a una mia amica del liceo.
Bella ragazza.
E come si sapeva vestire bene... diamine, accanto a lei ero sempre in ombra... inarrivabile...
Ma diamine, che sceneggiate che faceva per farsi notare.. molte volte, addirittura ridicole... in quei casi, faceva pena...

Ma pensa pure a lei, quella che consideri provocante e sexy.
Ok, è provocante e sexy. O almeno, sa esserlo quando vuole.

E allora?

Ti giuro che quella là si sarà trovata di fronte n volte in cui le è stata preferita un'altra donna, che non era meglio ma solo diversa.
E si sarà rosa le mani.

E tuo marito non ti ha tradito perchè tu "non eri" qualcosa.

Però tu stai male lo stesso.

Circe mi spiace... vorrei tanto dirti qualcosa... ma quando cerco di mettermi nei tuoi panni, so perfettamente che mi sentirei uno straccio come ti senti tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto. lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme? sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Circetta... sto girando attorno al tuo 3d da un po'... riflettendo su quello che hai scritto.
Io non so se l'hai fatto, se lo stai facendo, se non vuoi contemplare l'idea... ma io proverei a consultare qualcuno per vedere se non sia intervenuta una sorta di depressione.
Ti leggo spesso in affanno e smarrita. 
Comunque: a volte si pensa di riuscire facilmente in una cosa... poi non ce la si fa.
Altre volte una cosa ci sembra impossibile... e invece ci ritroviamo a prenderne atto stupiti.
Tu secondo me hai paura di non essere stata all'altezza di quello che tuo marito si aspettava da te come donna perchè nella tua visione lui ti ha messo da parte per mettere l'altra al centro dei suoi sogni, dei suoi desideri.
L'altra probabilmente è stata al centro della sua libido, invece.
Non so perchè succedano certe cose, perchè nascano certe storie dagli aspetti torbidi e malsani... credo però che proprio il lato oscuro di certe azioni da un lato ne aumenti il fascino dall'altro ci irretisca nello sgomento di quello che siamo stati capaci di fare.
Come quando siamo sull'orlo dell'ubriachezza: un bicchiere in più e sappiamo che perderemo il controllo, che il mondo comincerà a girare, forse staremo anche male... ma beviamo perchè vogliamo quella sensazione di perdita di peso corporeo e distacco dalla realtà.
Il proibito nel proibito è secondo me stato il magnete: se ti ubriachi tutte le sere fino all'incontinenza, se tutte le sere punti tutto quanto su un numero alla roulette sai razionalmente che stai andando verso l'autodistruzione ma puoi anche pensare che se sei riuscito a tanto e sei sopravvissuto allora sei invincibile.
Oppure, forse, che sei dannato, non so.
Non lo so quali sensazioni possano dare, quali considerazioni seguano a certi pensieri.
Ma tu, ciò che tu sei in quanto donna, ciò che tu sei in quanto compagna della vita reale, in quanto madre dei figli... non può essere messo in dubbio da una sbronza, per quanto lunga sia stata. 
Se tu resti con lui non puoi, per il tuo bene, dubitare di questo, innanzitutto.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Circetta... sto girando attorno al tuo 3d da un po'... riflettendo su quello che hai scritto.
> Io non so se l'hai fatto, se lo stai facendo, se non vuoi contemplare l'idea... ma io proverei a consultare qualcuno per vedere se non sia intervenuta una sorta di depressione.
> Ti leggo spesso in affanno e smarrita.
> Comunque: a volte si pensa di riuscire facilmente in una cosa... poi non ce la si fa.
> ...


hai ragione.
io sto riflettendo sul fatto che, al di là di quello che possiamo pensare noi che sia giusto o sbagliato rimanere con il marito,
pur avendone la volontà sia quasi impossibile farlo senza soffrire (alla luce di un tradimento come questo).


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> io sto riflettendo sul fatto che, al di là di quello che possiamo pensare noi che sia giusto o sbagliato rimanere con il marito,
> pur avendone la volontà sia quasi impossibile farlo senza soffrire (alla luce di un tradimento come questo).


togliamo pure il quasi. Per questo lei deve essere certa di sè, dell'importanza sicuramente enorme che lei ha per suo marito e che è del tutto avulsa dalla brutta storia che c'è stata.
Prima di chiedersi se vuole restare con lui deve essere nella condizione di sentirsi forte di farlo.

Circe... ti ricordi? Ti dissi... Circe rimase sola, anche se aveva il potere di trasformare gli uomini in porci... perchè in fondo... se è solo quello il tuo potere... non è molto.
Ben altro era il potere di Penelope.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Circe... ti ricordi? Ti dissi... Circe rimase sola, anche se aveva il potere di trasformare gli uomini in porci... perchè in fondo... se è solo quello il tuo potere... non è molto.
> Ben altro era il potere di Penelope.


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> togliamo pure il quasi. Per questo lei deve essere certa di sè, dell'importanza sicuramente enorme che lei ha per suo marito e che è del tutto avulsa dalla brutta storia che c'è stata.
> Prima di chiedersi se vuole restare con lui deve essere nella condizione di sentirsi forte di farlo.
> 
> Circe... ti ricordi? Ti dissi... *Circe rimase sola, anche se aveva il potere di trasformare gli uomini in porci... perchè in fondo... se è solo quello il tuo potere... non è molto.
> Ben altro era il potere di Penelope.*



Ok.
il giorno che mi sento una cacchina vengo a rompere le scatole a te per sentirmi meglio 

Mi spiace, non riesco a trovare le parole per Circe. Forse non sono in grado di provare un amore così forte e una fiducia così grande per accettare una situazione come la sua, o immaginare di uscirne, e solo il pensiero mi fa soffocare.
ma le tue parole, e anche quelle di altri e altre, sono grandiose.

Spero che Circe le faccia sue.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> togliamo pure il quasi. Per questo lei deve essere certa di sè, dell'importanza sicuramente enorme che lei ha per suo marito e che è del tutto avulsa dalla brutta storia che c'è stata.
> Prima di chiedersi se vuole restare con lui deve essere nella condizione di sentirsi forte di farlo.
> 
> Circe... ti ricordi? Ti dissi... Circe rimase sola, anche se aveva il potere di trasformare gli uomini in porci... perchè in fondo... se è solo quello il tuo potere... non è molto.
> *Ben altro era il potere di Penelope.*


si tratta di sapere se ulisse meritasse quell'attesa


----------



## JON (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si tratta di sapere se ulisse meritasse quell'attesa


Ma l'hai visto Ulisse?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si tratta di sapere se ulisse meritasse quell'attesa


c'erano anche Telemaco ed Argo a cui pensare... e in fin dei conti nessuno ha mai saputo se non abbia mai passato qualche bella serata con un Procio.
A disfare la tela non ci vuole molto tempo, ed erano in tanti a girarle intorno.


----------



## JON (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'erano anche Telemaco ed Argo a cui pensare... *e in fin dei conti nessuno ha mai saputo se non abbia mai passato qualche bella serata con un Procio.*
> A disfare la tela non ci vuole molto tempo, ed erano in tanti a girarle intorno.


Dopotutto chi glielo diceva che Ulisse non fosse affogato ed era sicuro che tornasse.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mizzica.


Non è che c'è sempre speranza, sai com'è.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che c'è sempre speranza, sai com'è.


mo me lo scrivo, dottò.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'erano anche Telemaco ed Argo a cui pensare... e in fin dei conti nessuno ha mai saputo se non abbia mai passato qualche bella serata con un Procio.
> A disfare la tela non ci vuole molto tempo, ed erano in tanti a girarle intorno.


C'è da dire che dopo qualche anno Ulisse, con la scusa della virtute e canoscenza, ha richiamato tutti i suoi amichetti di merende ed è partito per le Colonne d'Ercole. Credo che in quel caso pure Penelope è stata contenta di vederlo partire


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mo me lo scrivo, dottò.


No, è così. Proprio così. Al di là di quello che puoi scrivere per tirare su qualcuno, in realtà non è vero, non tutti ce la fanno. E non è manco nichilismo, è realtà. Cinismo al limite, ma comunque vero.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

tutti i giorni:inlove:





JON ha detto:


> Ma l'hai visto Ulisse?



http://www.tradimento.net/entries/512-ulisse-e-argo


----------



## JON (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutti i giorni:inlove:
> 
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/entries/512-ulisse-e-argo


Porca di quella....m'ero preparato per la controrisposta, invece m'hai preso di contropiede. Mica me lo ricordavo di quello.

Ma non sarà troppo peloso?


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Porca di quella....m'ero preparato per la controrisposta, invece m'hai preso di contropiede. Mica me lo ricordavo di quello.
> 
> Ma non sarà troppo peloso?


il giusto, tranne quello sullo stomaco che, a differenza di altri, a lui manca.


----------



## JON (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il giusto, tranne quello sullo stomaco che, a differenza di altri, a lui manca.


Guarda, se lo dici tu ci credo. L'avrai addestrato bene.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sempre facile capire se quel che si fa lo si fa perché ci piace o perché ci piace che piaccia a un altro.


Sono la naturalezza e la gioia che fanno la differenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla, niente, zero. Circe è condannata. Non puoi fare nulla per lei più di quanto non si possa fare nulla per Bender, diciamo. Non si tratta di diventare lupi, semplicemente se sta così dopo anni vuol dire che rimarrà così, e nè tu, nè io, nè chiunque qui sopra o fuori ci può fare alcunchè.


Lei può aiutarSI se solo volesse, per inciso,io penso sarebbe meglio per lei separarsi, così non ne esce, si avviluppa su se stessa ormai è una lotta interiore senza tregua


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è così. Proprio così. Al di là di quello che puoi scrivere per tirare su qualcuno, in realtà non è vero, non tutti ce la fanno. E non è manco nichilismo, è realtà. Cinismo al limite, ma comunque vero.


Certo che è vero. Tu hai ragione.
Ma non spetta a te sentenziare e stabilire chi ce la farà e chi no.
Almeno prendi atto di questo oppure prendero atto io del fatto che hai un ego oltre misura e che pensi di essere onniscente. 
Esistono anche costoro.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vivi di ideali?peccato che li hai messi da parte per una che ti ha riempito di corna...ci è voluto molto poco per farteli perdere...!Sei una bandiera al vento,per ogni vento avrai sempre una vela...vergognati!


Oscuro ma mi sono persa qualche cosa? Da dove arriva tutto questo accanimento nei confronti di Spider? E' la sua vita ha deciso così, dove sta il problema?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per dire l'ennesima cosa inutile certo è che da un doppio tradimento di questo tipo è dura uscirne senza le ossa rotte .


Ma per diamine certo che è dura, però dico alla fine l'amore proprio scatta no? E allora molto terra terra una bel MVC ad entrambi non virtuale o,solo,urlato ma nei fatti non lo avresti dato tu? Io si .. Ognuno per la sua strada tanto strada accidentata per strada accidentata meglio percorrerla con la,consapevolezza di esser libera da certi legami tossici :smile:


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io, ragnetto mi bello, non ti capisco proprio. E' molto più utile per uscire dal pantano la mano di chi ne è fuori della mano di chi è piantato fino al collo come noi.
> E' questo lo spirito, deve essere questo.
> Ti confronti con persone che hanno vissuto esperienze simili alla tua... da un altro punto di vista. E ti dicono com'è l'altra faccia della luna... della loro luna, mica della tua, in modo che tu possa razionalizzare e comprendere ciò che altrimenti potresti solo immaginare con il vizio congenito del tuo dolore.
> Dico quel dolore che è tuo, mio e di tanti altri... e loro, i beceri traditori che disquisiscono dell'amore, hanno i loro di dolori, mica no.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che c'è sempre speranza, sai com'è.


Dopo la morte sicuramente ... Tranne per ferventi cristiani cattolici li pure dopo continua


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2014)

*E si*



MK ha detto:


> Oscuro ma mi sono persa qualche cosa? Da dove arriva tutto questo accanimento nei confronti di Spider? E' la sua vita ha deciso così, dove sta il problema?


E si, ti sei persa più di qualcosa,sto professore un mesetto fa è entrato qui insultando chi capitava....ti sei persa più di qualcosa....!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra la moglie con te ?
> prenditela con lui


Ma no lei ci ride su sai?
Piuttosto potremmo dire che la moglie non è solo una donna, ma anche una donna.
Potremmo dire che la moglie è una persona verso la quale ci siamo impegnati difronte alle istituzioni, alla società con un impegno per la vita.

Incredibile poi come cambia il nostro sguardo verso di lei quando questa persona diventa la madre dei nostri figli.

In questo senso si può cogliere la frase lothariana che le amanti per lui sono il nulla.
Perchè il tutto è la moglie.

Così quando una moglie ci tradisce, in virtù di tutte le cose che noi vediamo in lei, non siamo disposti a vedere in lei solo una zoccola da cui prendere le distanze per un fottuttissimo senso di retrogrado orgoglio da maschio invornito.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è probabile che se circe avesse lasciato il marito a quest'ora starebbe decisamente meglio , averlo a fianco le rinnova quotidianamente il dolore .
> non può dire di non averci provato ma dovrebbe lasciarlo.
> non è assolutamente motivo di soddisfazione , tantomeno la ragione per farlo ma a quel punto sarebbe il marito ad essere seriamente destabilizzato e allo sbando ...secondo me.


Probabile...
Ma Circe non riesce ad immaginarsi una vita senza di lui.
Non è come dire una donna che dice
QUando lui sarà finalmente fuori dalle balle
finalmente potrò condurre la vita che sognavo.

Perchè fin da ragazza la vita che sognava era stare con sto qua.

Poi bisogna anche vedere cosa fa lui
per renderle meno spinosa sta vita.


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma per diamine certo che è dura, però dico alla fine l'amore proprio scatta no? E allora molto terra terra una bel MVC ad entrambi non virtuale o,solo,urlato ma nei fatti non lo avresti dato tu? Io si .. Ognuno per la sua strada tanto strada accidentata per strada accidentata meglio percorrerla con la,consapevolezza di esser libera da *certi legami tossici* :smile:


:up::up::up:

Anche perchè Circe continua a stare male e sta perdendo anni preziosi, che per le donne lo sono ancora di più, visto che gli uomini hanno infinite chance anche con la pancia e la calvizia e catturano persino ragazzine dopo gli antaantaanta.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Certo che è vero. Tu hai ragione.
> Ma non spetta a te sentenziare e stabilire chi ce la farà e chi no.
> Almeno prendi atto di questo oppure prendero atto io del fatto che hai un ego oltre misura e che pensi di essere onniscente.
> Esistono anche costoro.


Penso di poterci convivere, dopotutto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla, niente, zero. Circe è condannata. Non puoi fare nulla per lei più di quanto non si possa fare nulla per Bender, diciamo. Non si tratta di diventare lupi, semplicemente se sta così dopo anni vuol dire che rimarrà così, e nè tu, nè io, nè chiunque qui sopra o fuori ci può fare alcunchè.


Ho capito come che so
Una fa un incidente perde l'uso delle gambe.
Non tornerà mai più a camminare.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il giusto, tranne quello sullo stomaco che, a differenza di altri, a lui manca.


Pure il cane fifone. Pensa tu.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> ok ... continuando un discorso su questa base e sulla coerenza (come dice Oscuro),
> vorrei dire la mia ... credo, che a volte, si faccia un errore ... da ambo le parti.
> ...


Un altro mito :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho capito come che so
> Una fa un incidente perde l'uso delle gambe.
> Non tornerà mai più a camminare.


Più che altro, di sicuro non riprenderà a camminare rimanendo nei rottami della macchina incidentata.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io giustifico meno una vera amicizia tradita che un amore tradito pensa te :smile:Sarà che se mi tradisse la mia migliore amica anzi una delle due mie migliori amiche starei  veramente così ::unhappy::nuke:......... gli amori vanno e vengono le amicizie restano :smile: Non per nulla sono rimasta amica anche dei miei ex a parte l'unico mostro che ho incontrato che vorrebbe tanto riallacciare un'amicizia con me ma che io rifiuto a prescindere :carneval:


Concordo in linea generale. Ma un marito, il padre dei tuoi figli non è un amore, è il punto di riferimento della vita, è anche un amico, nel senso di confidenza, fiducia e appoggio. Quindi tremendo l'amica ma non più del marito-padre dei figli.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo in linea generale. Ma un marito, il padre dei tuoi figli non è un amore, è il punto di riferimento della vita, è anche un amico, nel senso di confidenza, fiducia e appoggio. Quindi tremendo l'amica ma non più del marito-padre dei figli.


Come non è un amore?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non è più sexy di te. E' più novità di te. Di te sapeva tutto. Di lei nulla. L'ignoto, la terra di conquista è attraente. Casa tua non è più così sexy, quando sai che è diventata tua.
> 
> Fattene una ragione, perchè anche il tipo che si tromba Gwyneth Paltrow, dopo qualche tempo ha iniziato a farsi le pippe al cesso pensando ad un'altra: ci sia abitua a tutto, sai?


Siamo a tre:up:.
Sono sconvolta:nuke::carneval:.


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro, di sicuro non riprenderà a camminare rimanendo nei rottami della macchina incidentata.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non dubito che sia una cicatrice destinata a sanguinare a vita,ma dev'essere necessariamente anche il piombo da mezza tonnellata che ti tiene bloccata nel fondo del pozzo?


Dovresti apprezzare che io non mi pronuncio.
Se no sarebbe una portaerei.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' vero Sienne.
> ma non credo che sia una rievocazione fittizia.
> Ci sono tantissime cose che vanno analizzate capite elaborate metabolizzate e accettate.
> Io penso che in questa situazione deve esserci un grande amore di fondo da parte di Circe.
> ...


E' dura e difficilissimo.
La strada per stare bene e non colpevolizzarsi per colpe altrui ognuno la deve trovare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io, ragnetto mi bello, non ti capisco proprio. E' molto più utile per uscire dal pantano la mano di chi ne è fuori della mano di chi è piantato fino al collo come noi.
> E' questo lo spirito, deve essere questo.
> Ti confronti con persone che hanno vissuto esperienze simili alla tua... da un altro punto di vista. E ti dicono com'è l'altra faccia della luna... della loro luna, mica della tua, in modo che tu possa razionalizzare e comprendere ciò che altrimenti potresti solo immaginare con il vizio congenito del tuo dolore.
> Dico quel dolore che è tuo, mio e di tanti altri... e loro, i beceri traditori che disquisiscono dell'amore, hanno i loro di dolori, mica no.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che brutta ferita porta la tua autostima. Sei sicura che dipenda solo da quello? Magari quel tradimento ti ha solo buttato definitivamente giù, ma da solo non sarebbe dovuto bastare a demolire un'autostima ben fondata.
> 
> Dispiace sentirti cosi. Senti, tu non sei il riflesso deformato di nessun altro. Sei soltanto tu, ed è ora che ne prendi coscienza. Non renderti "brutta" mentre tenti di strappare via, da "quelli che hai preso di mira", quello che pensi ti abbiano rubato. Loro non ti hanno derubato di nulla, ti hanno fatto male si, ma non possono prendere nulla di te che non vorresti prendessero. Non hanno niente di te, non potrebbero nemmeno volendolo, perciò non sprecare le tue forze con loro.
> 
> ...


L'autostima non si compra al supermercato.
C'è chi ce l'ha e si domanda perché ce l'ha perché certi eventi della vita farebbero sentire una nullità chiunque.
E' vero che tutti lo stanno riconoscendo ma, alcuni (anche tu con ottime intenzioni) sembra che dicano che sì insomma Circe dovrebbe darsi una mossa.
Ma non ce la fa! Avrà avuto difficoltà a nuotare ma l'hanno buttata nelle sabbie mobili.  Qualche debolezza l'abbiamo tutti. Anche la Pellegrini ha crisi di panico in acqua. Se la buttassero nelle vasca degli squali magari affogherebbe.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo in linea generale. Ma *un marito, il padre dei tuoi figli non è un amore, è il punto di riferimento della vita, è anche un amico, nel senso di confidenza, fiducia e appoggio*. Quindi tremendo l'amica ma non più del marito-padre dei figli.


Le persone cambiano. Le persone deludono. Le persone se ne vanno. E' da noi stessi che si deve ricominciare.


----------



## nicola (7 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano. Le persone deludono. Le persone se ne vanno. E' da noi stessi che si deve ricominciare.


Credo invece che le persone siano sempre le stesse, siamo noi Che le vediamo in modo diverso quando subiamo un tradimento. Loro quello sono...siamo noi che cambiamo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano. Le persone deludono. Le persone se ne vanno. E' da noi stessi che si deve ricominciare.


lo sappiamo, lo sappiamo, lo sappiamo.
ma se ami e progetti lo fai con vero slancio e totale fiducia; permetti che constatare di aver vissuto una vita che non esisteva faccia male .


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Circetta... sto girando attorno al tuo 3d da un po'... riflettendo su quello che hai scritto.
> Io non so se l'hai fatto, se lo stai facendo, se non vuoi contemplare l'idea... ma io proverei a consultare qualcuno per vedere se non sia intervenuta una sorta di depressione.
> Ti leggo spesso in affanno e smarrita.
> Comunque: a volte si pensa di riuscire facilmente in una cosa... poi non ce la si fa.
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è da dire che dopo qualche anno Ulisse, con la scusa della virtute e canoscenza, ha richiamato tutti i suoi amichetti di merende ed è partito per le Colonne d'Ercole. Credo che in quel caso pure Penelope è stata contenta di vederlo partire


Gli ha fatto le valigie e gli ha detto: "Quando incontri virtude e conoscenza salutamele e pure a soreta!"


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Credo invece che le persone siano sempre le stesse, siamo noi Che le vediamo in modo diverso quando subiamo un tradimento. Loro quello sono...*siamo noi che cambiamo*.


Dici?


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Credo invece che le persone siano sempre le stesse, siamo noi Che le vediamo in modo diverso quando subiamo un tradimento. Loro quello sono...siamo noi che cambiamo.


ehi...ma le persone non siamo noi?:singleeye:


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sappiamo, lo sappiamo, lo sappiamo.
> ma se ami e progetti lo fai con vero slancio e totale fiducia; permetti che *constatare di aver vissuto una vita che non esisteva faccia male *.


Altrochè se fa male. Ma ci si rialza.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come non è un amore?


Non è "un" amore è "l"'amore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. *io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro?* ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Ecco una domanda di gran lusso. Non c'è una risposta che possa andare bene, e non quella che maturi nel tuo intimo.

Da uomo posso dirti che si è fatto tentare dal minuscolo cervello che sta nel cazzo e nonostante che abbia probabilmente provato a zittirlo negli ultimi tempi, sta sempre lì a vociare.

Hai sicuramente presente che possa essere corrotto facilmente, ma hai perso la fiducia nella tua arte per la quale però si è fatto corrompere a inoltranza e smisuratamente. E ti ha sposato. Ora, ravanare nel passato non è produttivo, ti tocca a trovare nuovi stimoli per il cervello composto da qualche neurone.

E' molto più facile di quanto pensi. Devi sapere che l'estensione di questo cervello è collegata in via diretta allo stomaco. Più che mangia bene più è convinto di aver trovato la fiamma della sua vita. Punto. Non c'è altro.

Certo, le tecniche per raggiungere il caccervello possono essere diverse. Se ad esempio amante di sport passivo, quale gran urlatore davanti alla TV, trova massima soddisfazione nelle birre e noccioline e popcorn, conditi e preparati in casa e come corruttori amplificatori si utilizzano i suoi amici, generosamente aggiunti senza che debba insistere con gli inviti. Se gli dici pure di aumentare il volume perché tu lo possa sentire meglio in cucina, va praticamente in estasi. Basta cavalcare l'onda ed essere pronti per tre possibili scenari: vinto, perso, patta.

Se ha vinto, gran bevuta al bar e ripassare i dettagli. Se ha perso gran bevuta al bar e ripassare i dettagli. Se è patta, gran bevuta al bar e ripassare i dettagli. Semplice. E il suo cazzo non fa altro che pensare a te


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è "un" amore è "l"'amore.


Ok.


----------



## nicola (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è "un" amore è "l"'amore.


Dovrebbe


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo in linea generale. Ma un marito, il padre dei tuoi figli non è un amore, è il punto di riferimento della vita, è anche un amico, nel senso di confidenza, fiducia e appoggio. Quindi tremendo l'amica ma non più del marito-padre dei figli.


Certo lo è ma io resto convinta che l'amore si modifichi nel tempo, le persone cambiano mentalmente e fisicamente, la difficoltà sta proprio nel ritrovarsi giornalmente. ritrovarsi sempre e per sempre non è facile e succede che le due persone legate da tanto ( figli, vita quotidiana, complicità, lavoro, ricordi) si possono perdere e se ciò accade   tocca anche accettare di non poter più camminare a fianco, l'amore è sicuramente dare ma anche ricevere e se questo equilibrio si spezza difficile rimediare.       Diversa è l'amicizia che non chiede e non da necessariamente   O almeno quella vera  Per me. Resto della mia idea gli amori passano, le amicizie ( vere) restano.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo lo è ma io resto convinta che l'amore si modifichi nel tempo, le persone cambiano mentalmente e fisicamente, la difficoltà sta proprio nel ritrovarsi giornalmente. ritrovarsi sempre e per sempre non è facile e succede che le due persone legate da tanto ( figli, vita quotidiana, complicità, lavoro, ricordi) si possono perdere e se ciò accade   tocca anche accettare di non poter più camminare a fianco, l'amore è sicuramente dare ma anche ricevere e se questo equilibrio si spezza difficile rimediare.       Diversa è l'amicizia che non chiede e non da necessariamente   O almeno quella vera  Per me. Resto della mia idea gli amori passano, le amicizie ( *vere*) restano.


basta che tu aggiunga lo stesso aggettivo all'amore.
per l'ennesima volta non comprendo il plus valore dato all'amicizia rispetto ad esso


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo lo è ma io resto convinta che l'amore si modifichi nel tempo, le persone cambiano mentalmente e fisicamente, la difficoltà sta proprio nel ritrovarsi giornalmente. ritrovarsi sempre e per sempre non è facile e succede che le due persone legate da tanto ( figli, vita quotidiana, complicità, lavoro, ricordi) si possono perdere e se ciò accade   tocca anche accettare di non poter più camminare a fianco, l'amore è sicuramente dare ma anche ricevere e se questo equilibrio si spezza difficile rimediare.       Diversa è l'amicizia che non chiede e non da necessariamente   O almeno quella vera  Per me. Resto della mia idea gli amori passano, le amicizie ( vere) restano.


Sono tradimenti entrambi intollerabili.
Aggiungo: con un amic* non ti riproduci e questo legame è un più in negativo e in positivo e il positivo rafforza il negativo.
Intendo che il peso dell'importanza di essere padre o madre dei propri figli moltiplica la gravità.


----------



## Spider (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io, ragnetto mi bello, non ti capisco proprio. E' molto più utile per uscire dal pantano la mano di chi ne è fuori della mano di chi è piantato fino al collo come noi.
> E' questo lo spirito, deve essere questo.
> Ti confronti con persone che hanno vissuto esperienze simili alla tua... da un altro punto di vista. E ti dicono com'è l'altra faccia della luna... della loro luna, mica della tua, in modo che tu possa razionalizzare e comprendere ciò che altrimenti potresti solo immaginare con il vizio congenito del tuo dolore.
> Dico quel dolore che è tuo, mio e di tanti altri... e loro, i beceri traditori che disquisiscono dell'amore, hanno i loro di dolori, mica no.
> ...


non dicono proprio niente,
 se non atteggiarsi a Divine, ammiccare sulla lingerie...e argomentare posizioni e letti Ikea.
Postami qualcosa, due lettere..in cui ci sia una riflessione serie di quello che stanno facendo.
Un'accenno ad una riflessione che riguardi la loro personale vicenda.
allora si potrei capire, capire me e anche loro.
niente.
Astratti come le loro vite.
Il tradimento non è una colpa.
L'inganno continuato, forse si.
E' la stessa gente che ti frega il parcheggio con la macchina,
 hanno sempre una motivazione... solo che non è la tua... ma vedo che inizi a percorrere la strada.
ti hanno mai spiegato cosa spinge a tradire?
non lo sanno neanche loro.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sono tradimenti entrambi intollerabili.*
> Aggiungo: con un amic* non ti riproduci e questo legame è un più in negativo e in positivo e il positivo rafforza il negativo.
> Intendo che il peso dell'importanza di essere padre o madre dei propri figli moltiplica la gravità.


Intollerabili. Cosa c'entra un tradimento della coppia con l'essere genitore?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta che tu aggiunga lo stesso aggettivo all'amore.
> per l'ennesima volta non comprendo il plus valore dato all'amicizia rispetto ad esso


L'ho scritto  : dare e ricevere nel caso dell'amore e dare e ricevere nel caso dell'amicizia lo vivo diversamente


----------



## Spider (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritto  : dare e ricevere nel caso dell'amore e dare e ricevere nel caso dell'amicizia lo vivo diversamente


anche a me, perdonami, rimane difficile capire tutto questo plus valore dato all'amicizia.
sempre di una delusione si parla.
anzi spesso nell'amore vero e continuato subentra un' amicizia...
difficile quindi scindere.
All'amico è più difficile perdonare, perchè in fondo lo si ama di meno.
questo è.
esigi in fondo ancora un maggiore rispetto, rispetto ad un amore.
l'amore vero non passa se è stato amore vero e sentito,
 ed è più facile perdonare, 
anche se non ami più,
 proprio perchè è stato amore.


----------



## Innominata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> anche a me, perdonami, rimane difficile capire tutto questo plus valore dato all'amicizia.
> sempre di una delusione si parla.
> anzi spesso nell'amore vero e continuato subentra un' amicizia...
> difficile quindi scindere.
> ...


Miele e fiele, amaro, dolce, acre. Basta ogni tanto non eccedere nell'agro, perché si sa, dalla medicina cinese, che aiuta ad avere fegato, ma troppo può inficiare la grande energia del cuore.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> anche a me, perdonami, rimane difficile capire tutto questo plus valore dato all'amicizia.
> sempre di una delusione si parla.
> anzi spesso nell'amore vero e continuato subentra un' amicizia...
> difficile quindi scindere.
> ...


Partendo dal fondo : oddio leggendo qui non mi sembra che i traditi siano propensi a perdonare quindi ne evinco che non sono mai stati realmente innamorati, allora che si fa ? Possiamo giustificare il tradimento ?  paradossalmente io che son stata tradita due volte nel primo caso ho nel tempo compreso e perdonato tanto che siamo restati buoni amici, nel secondo no ma non per il tradimento con l'altra per altro. L'amore subliminale tra uomo e donna dove tutto si perdona perché amare non è dare ma ricevere e' quasi utopistico ... Bello  infinitamente bello ma  io sono scettica al riguardo. Magari mi sbaglio e forse cambierò idea in futuro per ora resto ferma alla mia base


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Partendo dal fondo : oddio leggendo qui non mi sembra che i traditi siano propensi a perdonare quindi ne evinco che non sono mai stati realmente innamorati, allora che si fa ? Possiamo giustificare il tradimento ?  paradossalmente io che son stata tradita due volte nel primo caso ho nel tempo compreso e perdonato tanto che siamo restati buoni amici, nel secondo no ma non per il tradimento con l'altra per altro. L'amore subliminale tra uomo e donna dove tutto si perdona perché amare non è dare ma ricevere e' quasi utopistico ... Bello  infinitamente bello ma  io sono scettica al riguardo. Magari mi sbaglio e forse cambierò idea in futuro per ora resto ferma alla mia base


Ma tu hai mai tradito?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai mai tradito?


No per ora ... Dici che devo ?!:carneval: non credo di essere immune da questa sindrome se può consolarti .. Nel senso che ritengo che l'essere umano può esser capace di tutto quindi no ma chissà chiedimelo tra una decina d'anni magari ti rispondo diversamente  posso solo dire che non sono per la scopata occasionale quindi temo dovrei impelagarmi in una relazione durevole ... Questo quello che sono ora ... Ribadisco ... Del doman  non v'è certezza


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No per ora ... Dici che devo ?!:carneval: non credo di essere immune da questa sindrome se può consolarti .. Nel senso che ritengo che l'essere umano può esser capace di tutto quindi no ma chissà chiedimelo tra una decina d'anni magari ti rispondo diversamente  posso solo dire che non sono per la scopata occasionale quindi temo dovrei impelagarmi in una relazione durevole ... Questo quello che sono ora ... Ribadisco ... Del doman  non v'è certezza


Solo curiosità.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo curiosità.


Che presuppone un retropensiero


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che presuppone un retropensiero


No no, presuppone curiosità. Davvero.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, presuppone curiosità. Davvero.


Ok :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Intollerabili. Cosa c'entra un tradimento della coppia con l'essere genitore?


L'investimento su una persona con la quale decidi di avere figli, in termini di fiducia, speranza e progettualità, non equiparabile è all'investimento che fai su una persona con la quale passi del tempo, anche con grande amore e passionalità, con la quale non fai quel tipo di investimento.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non dicono proprio niente,
> se non atteggiarsi a Divine, ammiccare sulla lingerie...e argomentare posizioni e letti Ikea.
> *Postami qualcosa, due lettere..in cui ci sia una riflessione serie di quello che stanno facendo.*
> *Un'accenno ad una riflessione che riguardi la loro personale vicenda.*
> ...


Primo neretto: e stà vena vouyeristica quando ti è uscita ?

Secondo neretto: bocca mia taci.

Terzo neretto: abbonato ATAC.

Tranquillo Spider se ti serve qualcuno contro cui combattere la tua crociata fai pure.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

tutto ci sta, tutto. Certo, e chi lo nega. Ma dopo tanto tempo, anni, il tutto non può essere 
solo racchiuso nella vicenda tradimento. Che poi, anche se durata anni, pur sempre solo durante un tratto. 
Solo Circe lo può sapere o intuire ... cosa la blocca, cosa la divora, cosa non la fa uscire da questo labirinto. 
Un qualcosa, che sia restando o andando ... non la fa ristabilire un nuovo ordine interiore ... 

Le cose accadano. Non sta stabilito da nessuna parte, che quello che ci immaginiamo, che crediamo,
che speriamo, in qui investiamo, ecc. venga scalpito nella pietra ... Quando mai? 

La vita è così. Un po' prospettabile, un po' carogna, un po' amica, un po' di tutto, insomma ... 
E anche se c'è il detto, che la vita è breve ... alla fine però, è la cosa più lunga e costante 
che abbiamo e con la quale ci confrontiamo, cresciamo, litighiamo, amiamo ecc. 

Rimanere legate a concetti come lei è sexy io no ... Circe, veramente ... sai cosa?
Prendila con ironia allora ... e ti metti delle mutandone, panciera (anche se non ne hai bisogno) ... 
Su, dai ... perché ti misuri con cose del genere? Perché ti soffermi su questo? Cosa c'è?

Vi è pur sempre una bella differenza tra fare sesso e fare l'amore ... non trovi?
Cosa ti senti, quando lui ti si avvicina? Cosa ti trasmette lui? Cosa apprezza lui di te? 
Di cosa lui si è innamorato di te? Cosa lo ha fatto decidere, di averti come compagna?
In cosa ti coccola e ti fa sentire "regina"? In cosa lo coccoli tu e lo fai sentire "re"? ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto ci sta, tutto. Certo, e chi lo nega. Ma dopo tanto tempo, anni, il tutto non può essere
> solo racchiuso nella vicenda tradimento. Che poi, anche se durata anni, pur sempre solo durante un tratto.
> ...


Quoto tutto  in particolare il neretto :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

*Circe*

Leggendo Sienne mi è venuta in mente questa riflessione : per quale motivo tu devi misurarti sulla capacità di essere sexi dell'altra? Hai sicuramente altre frecce al tuo arco, usale. Altra riflessione che è un ricordo, anni fa ero speaker in una radio e paradossalmente la mia voce era ritenuta sensuale ( io mi sono riascoltata e l'ho trovata decisamente bruttina :singleeye non ho mai capito perché davo questa idea, tanto che all'inizio quando mi inviavano pvt in cui si dichiaravano affascinati dalla mia voce pensavo ad una presa in giro ... Poi ho capito che non era così anche perché uno mi mando' un pvt infuocato solo perché avevo letto una comunicazione di servizio dove recitavo un codice Iban :mrgreen: Questo per dire che talvolta si viene ritenute sensuali e sexi anche senza  bisogno di far nulla di che e te lo dice una che è assolutamente normale  Per inciso mentre speakeravo tenevo slip e molto probabilmente pantaloni ( nemmeno gonne provocanti ) :mrgreen: Ca va sans dire


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Credo invece che le persone siano sempre le stesse, siamo noi Che le vediamo in modo diverso quando subiamo un tradimento. Loro quello sono...siamo noi che cambiamo.


E vero.In poche linee hai detto tutto...ma non si puo e non si deve mettere in discussione tutto il nostro Io per lo sbaglio che il compagno ha fatto.non ci possiamo flagellare...


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Leggendo Sienne mi è venuta in mente questa riflessione : per quale motivo tu devi misurarti sulla capacità di essere sexi dell'altra? Hai sicuramente altre frecce al tuo arco, usale. Altra riflessione che è un ricordo, anni fa ero speaker in una radio e paradossalmente la mia voce era ritenuta sensuale ( io mi sono riascoltata e l'ho trovata decisamente bruttina :singleeye non ho mai capito perché davo questa idea, tanto che all'inizio quando mi inviavano pvt in cui si dichiaravano affascinati dalla mia voce pensavo ad una presa in giro ... Poi ho capito che non era così anche perché uno mi mando' un pvt infuocato solo perché avevo letto una comunicazione di servizio dove recitavo un codice Iban :mrgreen: Questo per dire che talvolta si viene ritenute sensuali e sexi anche senza  bisogno di far nulla di che e te lo dice una che è assolutamente normale  Per inciso mentre speakeravo tenevo slip e molto probabilmente pantaloni ( nemmeno gonne provocanti ) :mrgreen: Ca va sans dire



Ciao Fiammetta,

il tutto racchiude una domanda centrale, in effetti ... 
Da cosa nasce il tutto? Da lei? O da lui? ... 

PS: Naaa, la voce sensuale! Tempo fa ho creato una storia che ho registrato. 
Cioè, un racconto accompagnato con dei dipinti ... ecc. ecc. Non ci vuole tanto ... 
Un video insomma. È stata la voce che ha "preso" ... Mi sono risentita. Mah, non so. 
Ma intanto, l'effetto è stato quello ... Una cosa, che non ho mai preso in considerazione,
anzi ... essendo stonata come una campana hahaha! La usavo poco ... 

Buana giornata ... 

sienne


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2014)

Che poi,anche per rispondere a Chiara Matraini,il tradimento e sempre come una tegola che ti cade in testa.Perche i problemi di coppia ci sono nella maggioranza dei casi(non credo alla famiglia della mulino bianco) ma addiritura il tradimento e troppo...mi posso incavolare se mi rompi le scatole nella quotidianita ma non e che corro a tradirti con il collega di lavoro o con il tuo amico...se lo faccio e perche sono superficialita,menefreghismo e cattiveria.Non si puo buttare nel cesso una vita vissuta insieme perche uno si e annoiato.Parlo di me giusto per non generalizzare e banalizzare..


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

non credo assolutamente al tradimento perchè lui\lei è più bello\a, ma solo xchè in quel momento è la novità rispetto al  vivere quotidiano. Sta alla forza della persona evitare e riuscire a capire che è solo momentaneo e che la relazione di pochi giorni o mesi che siano non possono cancellare o mettere in discussione la vita creata con la persona che hai accanto da sempre.
Credo che in percentuale siano molti più i traditori che restano con la persona tradita rispetto a coloro che fuggono in sella al cavallo bianco...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> 
> il tutto racchiude una domanda centrale, in effetti ...
> Da cosa nasce il tutto? Da lei? O da lui? ...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> non credo assolutamente al tradimento perchè lui\lei è più bello\a, ma solo xchè in quel momento è la novità rispetto al  vivere quotidiano. Sta alla forza della persona evitare e riuscire a capire che è solo momentaneo e che la relazione di pochi giorni o mesi che siano non possono cancellare o mettere in discussione la vita creata con la persona che hai accanto da sempre.
> Credo che in percentuale siano molti più i traditori che restano con la persona tradita rispetto a coloro che fuggono in sella al cavallo bianco...


:up::up::up::up:
Anche perchè in do sta il cavallo bianco?

Ma i traditori che restano con la perdona tradita e vengono perdonati in genere sono quelli che sventati, mollano subito la presa no?

Il problema è che ci sono certi traditori o traditrici che invece una volta beccati tentano la via di convincerti che tu devi accettare anche questa loro relazione non più clandestina, ma aggiunta.

Nicola..
Bisognerebbe poter dire...
Senti basta ti ho beccato....hai 24 ore per chiudere per sempre e in maniera definitiva con quella persona...
Perchè non c'entra niente con noi due
Ed è perniciosa al nostro rapporto...

Quale persona beccata e pentita, non coglierebbe al balzo questa palla?

Invece ci sono quelle che dicono...
Stiamo in campana per un periodo che mio marito ci ha beccati, poi tranquillo, appena le acque si calmano ripartiamo con i giochi...

Vero che Cristo disse perdona settanta volte sette...
Ma disse anche questo...

Se il tuo fratello commetterà una colpa contro di te, va' e ammoniscilo fra te e lui solo; se ti ascolterà, avrai guadagnato il tuo fratello; 16se non ascolterà, prendi ancora con te una o due persone, perché ogni cosa sia risolta sulla parola di due o tre testimoni. 17Se poi non ascolterà costoro, dillo alla comunità; e se non ascolterà neanche la comunità, sia per te come il pagano e il pubblicano. 18In verità io vi dico: tutto quello che legherete sulla terra sarà legato in cielo, e tutto quello che scioglierete sulla terra sarà sciolto in cielo.

Quindi se lo applichiamo all'adulterio...
Le recidive...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

*si ma......*

In tutto questo dov'e' Circe?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> In tutto questo dov'e' Circe?


Su un treno...
In viaggio verso il conte...

Conte aiutami tu
non riesco più ad essere la moglie di prima con lui
Mi lamento e piango sempre
Conte aiutami tu
Rimproverami come se fossi una ragazzina...


----------



## Gian (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> In tutto questo dov'e' Circe?


a me, personalmente non ha manco risposto, idem per diverse altre persone.
Trovo inutile scrivere per sfogo su un forum, se non si presta attenzione alle risposte
degli altri. Ci sono stati tantissimi interventi, alcuni molto delicati e affettuosi, che
hanno cercato di risollevare il morale della Nostra, ma se non sappiamo l'esito nel
senso che non può comprendersi se siamo stati convincenti o meno.
Di fatto l'amica è in mezzo a un guado.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> a me, personalmente non ha manco risposto, idem per diverse altre persone.
> Trovo inutile scrivere per sfogo su un forum, se non si presta attenzione alle risposte
> degli altri. Ci sono stati tantissimi interventi, alcuni molto delicati e affettuosi, che
> hanno cercato di risollevare il morale della Nostra, ma se non sappiamo l'esito nel
> ...



Ciao Gian

scusami, cosa significa? ... guado, tratto d'acqua ... 
ma l'espressione, cosa sta ad indicare?

grazie ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> a me, personalmente non ha manco risposto, idem per diverse altre persone.
> Trovo inutile scrivere per sfogo su un forum, se non si presta attenzione alle risposte
> degli altri. Ci sono stati tantissimi interventi, alcuni molto delicati e affettuosi, che
> hanno cercato di risollevare il morale della Nostra, ma se non sappiamo l'esito nel
> ...


mmm.....
in effetti, pero sono abbastanza sicura che legge, anche se non risponde....
l importante e' che le arrivino le risposte di sostegno e conforto....e aiuto.....quando sara pronta lei a rispondere lo fara'....
nemmeno a me ha risposto comunque


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> a me, personalmente non ha manco risposto, idem per diverse altre persone.
> Trovo inutile scrivere per sfogo su un forum, se non si presta attenzione alle risposte
> degli altri. Ci sono stati tantissimi interventi, alcuni molto delicati e affettuosi, che
> hanno cercato di risollevare il morale della Nostra, ma se non sappiamo l'esito nel
> ...


Ti dirò la mia. A volte si scrive x parlarne con qualcuno che non si conosce xchè si è in imbarazzo a parlarne con conoscenti. 
Se lei non è qui non è x scortesia verso noi tutti, ma a volte si preferisce evitare di scrivere altre cose x rielaborare il tutto, come è accaduto a me. Avevo il bisogno di dirvi la mia storia in un altro 3d per poi capire...tutto qua


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sappiamo, lo sappiamo, lo sappiamo.
> ma se ami e progetti lo fai con vero slancio e totale fiducia; permetti che *constatare di aver vissuto una vita che non esisteva faccia male* .


Più che far male fa proprio :girapalle:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Che poi,anche per rispondere a Chiara Matraini,il tradimento e sempre come una tegola che ti cade in testa.Perche i problemi di coppia ci sono nella maggioranza dei casi(non credo alla famiglia della mulino bianco) ma addiritura il tradimento e troppo...mi posso incavolare se mi rompi le scatole nella quotidianita ma non e che corro a tradirti con il collega di lavoro o con il tuo amico...se lo faccio e perche sono superficialita,menefreghismo e cattiveria.Non si puo buttare nel cesso una vita vissuta insieme perche uno si e annoiato.Parlo di me giusto per non generalizzare e banalizzare..


Sì, hai ragione. 
Superficialità, menefreghismo, cattiveria. In più non raccontiamo nemmeno i fatti nostri. Pensa che brutta gente c'è in giro.


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Più che far male fa proprio :girapalle:


ciao wolf...concordo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragione.
> Superficialità, menefreghismo, cattiveria. In più non raccontiamo nemmeno i fatti nostri. Pensa che brutta gente c'è in giro.


In che mondo viviamo...contessa...
Sembra di essere nel grande libro di Fruttero e Lucentini
"Donne informate sui fatti"....


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Anche perchè in do sta il cavallo bianco?
> 
> Ma i traditori che restano con la perdona tradita e vengono perdonati in genere sono quelli che sventati, mollano subito la presa no?
> ...


beh no dai, sarebbe come continuare a battersi sugli zebedei come tafazzi. 
Sul secondo grassetto invece qualsiasi cosa loro (i traditori) possano dirti, rimarrai sempre col pensiero che non sia mai finita.


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Che poi,anche per rispondere a Chiara Matraini,il tradimento e sempre come una tegola che ti cade in testa.Perche i problemi di coppia ci sono nella maggioranza dei casi(non credo alla famiglia della mulino bianco) ma addiritura il tradimento e troppo...mi posso incavolare se mi rompi le scatole nella quotidianita ma non e che corro a tradirti con il collega di lavoro o con il tuo amico...se lo faccio e perche sono superficialita,menefreghismo e cattiveria.Non si puo buttare nel cesso una vita vissuta insieme perche uno si e annoiato.Parlo di me giusto per non generalizzare e banalizzare..


Lo sai qual'è il bello? E' che, normalmente, è chi tradisce che chiede di restare per non buttare nel cesso una vita vissuta insieme ....


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao wolf...concordo


:loso:


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Lo sai qual'è il bello? E' che, normalmente, è chi tradisce che chiede di restare per non buttare nel cesso una vita vissuta insieme ....


certo, e poi la responsabilità del fallimento cade sul tradito se va via...mah


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> certo, e poi la responsabilità del fallimento cade sul tradito se va via...mah


Ciao 

e continuando ... lo so, ho sbagliato, ma sbagliare è umano ... 

anche andarsene ... però ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e continuando ... lo so, ho sbagliato, ma sbagliare è umano ...
> 
> ...


ahaaha azz è una frase fatta allora. Ma dici che se le preparano prima???


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e continuando ... lo so, ho sbagliato, ma sbagliare è umano ...
> 
> ...


Da parte mia mi sa che non ne uscirò, perlomeno mai troppo indenne, ... forse un corso di uncinetto o burraco o smerigliatori hokinauesi potrebbero aiutare? Che dite?


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ahaaha azz è una frase fatta allora. Ma dici che se le preparano prima???


La totale mancanza di originalità è veramente disarmante .... arrivati ad un certo punto in questo forum riesci pure, mentalmente, ad anticiparli


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> .


Mai stato più esaustivo :smile:


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> La totale mancanza di originalità è veramente disarmante .... arrivati ad un certo punto in questo forum riesci pure, mentalmente, ad anticiparli


e poi le prove d'amore per superare un tradimento le chiedono a noi.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ahaaha azz è una frase fatta allora. Ma dici che se le preparano prima???



Ciao 

e chi lo sa ... si passeranno il biglietto ...  ...

però, in tutto ... un "calcio" l'ho dato. 
per il resto, ho sempre ascoltato ...

la frase ... "è accaduto, non ti so spiegare ... è accaduto è basta".
questa frase, se la è rimangiata ... lettera per lettera ... 

non ci vuole nulla, vivere così ... accade, che non rientro per la notte,
accade, che non ti abbia preparato il vestito per la riunione,
accade che non ti ho cucinato ... accadono un casino di cose ... 

cioè tutto ci sta ... ma fessa no ... :smile: ...


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mai stato più esaustivo :smile:


E' che ancora non mi sono svegliato.  Volevo mandare un MP ma invece ho scritto un post in chiaro.

A scanso di equivoci: era un MP a Sienne in cui provavo a spiegarle il significato dell'espressione: Trovarsi in mezzo al Guado.


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> e poi le prove d'amore per superare un tradimento le chiedono a noi.


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' che ancora non mi sono svegliato.  Volevo mandare un MP ma invece ho scritto un post in chiaro.
> 
> A scanso di equivoci: *era un MP a Sienne in cui provavo a spiegarle il significato dell'espressione*: Trovarsi in mezzo al Guado.


Si...certo.....espressione.......
riferiro'....


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' che ancora non mi sono svegliato.  Volevo mandare un MP ma invece ho scritto un post in chiaro.
> 
> A scanso di equivoci: era un MP a Sienne in cui provavo a spiegarle il significato dell'espressione: Trovarsi in mezzo al Guado.


Seee come no!?!?! E mica siamo su giovanimarmotte.net


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' che ancora non mi sono svegliato.  Volevo mandare un MP ma invece ho scritto un post in chiaro.
> 
> A scanso di equivoci: era un MP a Sienne in cui provavo a spiegarle il significato dell'espressione: Trovarsi in mezzo al Guado.


Ciao Tuba,

no, ci sei riuscito ... 

grazie ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Seee come no!?!?! E mica siamo su giovanimarmotte.net


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tuba hai perso di credibilità


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tuba hai perso di credibilità


Ma è vero che sei andata a piangere da Oscuro che il conte si è aprofittato delle tue debolezze?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Leggendo Sienne mi è venuta in mente questa riflessione : per quale motivo tu devi misurarti sulla capacità di essere sexi dell'altra? Hai sicuramente altre frecce al tuo arco, usale. Altra riflessione che è un ricordo, *anni fa ero speaker in una radio* *e paradossalmente la mia voce era ritenuta sensuale *( io mi sono riascoltata e l'ho trovata decisamente bruttina :singleeye non ho mai capito perché davo questa idea, tanto che all'inizio quando mi inviavano pvt in cui si dichiaravano affascinati dalla mia voce pensavo ad una presa in giro ... Poi ho capito che non era così anche perché uno mi mando' un pvt infuocato solo perché avevo letto una comunicazione di servizio dove recitavo un codice Iban :mrgreen: Questo per dire che talvolta si viene ritenute sensuali e sexi anche senza  bisogno di far nulla di che e te lo dice una che è assolutamente normale  Per inciso mentre speakeravo tenevo slip e molto probabilmente pantaloni ( nemmeno gonne provocanti ) :mrgreen: Ca va sans dire


pure io ma senza il paradossalmente:mrgreen:


----------



## scrittore (8 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure io ma senza il paradossalmente:mrgreen:


voglio lavorare in radio anche io! 

vanno bene i boxer di Yamamay?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> voglio lavorare in radio anche io!
> 
> vanno bene i boxer di Yamamay?


quali? quelli rossi di capodanno?


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> voglio lavorare in radio anche io!
> 
> vanno bene i boxer di Yamamay?


a proposito di boxer mi hanno fatto uno scherzo barbaro...ora lo scrivo sul blog


----------



## Gian (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Gian
> scusami, cosa significa? ... guado, tratto d'acqua ...
> ma l'espressione, cosa sta ad indicare?
> grazie ...
> sienne


il guado è l'attraversamento di un fiume, in un punto in cui l'acqua è più bassa
e quindi è più agevole passare a piedi o a cavallo.
quindi è una metafora: trovarsi in mezzo al guado vuol dire
che sei a metà del percorso, hai superato la sponda da cui provenivi
ma non ce la fai ad andare verso l'altra sponda per raggiungerla.
Insomma, è sinonimo di "insicurezza".


----------



## Gian (8 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ti dirò la mia. A volte si scrive x parlarne con qualcuno che non si conosce xchè si è in imbarazzo a parlarne con conoscenti.
> Se lei non è qui non è x scortesia verso noi tutti, ma a volte si preferisce evitare di scrivere altre cose x rielaborare il tutto, come è accaduto a me. Avevo il bisogno di dirvi la mia storia in un altro 3d per poi capire...tutto qua


assolutamente escludo che sia una persona scortese, tutt'altro.
persona notissima al forum e ottima...
ma se tu entri in una discussione anche per via telefonica, ti sfoghi
e chiedi un parere, vuol dire che sei interessata a recepire risposte
e meditarci su, già altre volte nei mesi scorsi ho notato che scrive,
giustamente si sfoga, tantissime persone danno consigli sensati...
e dopo 4 mesi è di nuovo in crisi.
insomma credo che la sua situazione sia pesante, ma continuare a ripensare
a quanto subito non l'aiuta, mi sembra una persona un po' ferma al palo,
non se ne esce così ! Mi spiace. :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Riflettevo sul problema dell'autostima.
Anche chi ha una buona sicurezza di base ricevuta dalla famiglia, ha bisogno crescendo di trovare conferme al di fuori. Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto fisico e la piacevolezza è fondamentale l'adolescenza.
Ognuno ha un suo percorso e si giunge all'età adulta con più o meno sicurezza in merito alle proprie capacità seduttive.
Fiammetta e Sienne hanno appena scritto del loro stupore nel sapere che la loro voce è stata considerata sexy (stupore che condivido. Ma a chi è stato detto il contrario?) e questo conferma che non ci si può autodefinire  seduttive ma che questa certezza deriva da chi si frequenta.
Se il sesso è stato vissuto con una sola persona, con la quale si sono superate via via inibizioni e timori è evidente che si penserà di non essere "abbastanza" se questa persona ha sentito la curiosità o il bisogno di mettersi alla prova con un'altra.
Oppure, come dice Circe, sarà normale domandarsi se il proprio modo di vivere la seduttività e la sessualità non sia inadeguato in sé.
Chi risponde che certamente sbaglia ha avuto esperienze, prove e conferme che lei non ha avuto.
Penso che Circe abbia ANCHE bisogno, come dice Nausicaa (ma è un'Odissea!!:carneval, di essere compresa, accettata in questo suo sentire.


----------



## Circe (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Qui due punti.
> 
> Primo: vi sono traditori che sostengono (e sono l'assoluta maggioranza dei traditori maschi) che il loro rapporto ufficiale *va benissimo*. Smentirli è impossibile, indagare sul che cosa significhi per loro "benissimo", immagino sia in relazione con il secondo punto.
> 
> ...


allora accoppiamoci tutti come conigli.


----------



## Circe (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Circe.
> Ci vuole un colossale atto di fiducia.
> Perchè se ti comporti così, sul serio rischi di farlo andare via.
> Volevo dirti qualcosa sul rinfacciare.
> ...


ciao Conte, non è che sto ogni minuto a rinfacciare. Ma quando mi prende male non mi tiro indietro. Perchè una vita l'ho dedicata al suo bene. Adesso devo stare bene io. E tenere dentro cio' che penso in alcuni momenti e far finta di niente, salverebbe lui e ucciderebbe ulteriormente me. Quindi se vuol restare resta, se vuole andare va. Se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto iniziare una terapia insieme a me, per capire dove sbaglio io e dove sbaglia lui. Non ha voluto....bene queste sono le conseguenze. A qualcuno dovro' pur dirglielo che è uno stronzo! a chi vado da mio padre o dal mio commercialista??? chi ha causato il male....se ne prenda le conseguenze. nessuno lo tiene in caten...


----------



## nicola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao Conte, non è che sto ogni minuto a rinfacciare. Ma quando mi prende male non mi tiro indietro. Perchè una vita l'ho dedicata al suo bene. Adesso devo stare bene io. E tenere dentro cio' che penso in alcuni momenti e far finta di niente, salverebbe lui e ucciderebbe ulteriormente me. Quindi se vuol restare resta, se vuole andare va. *Se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto iniziare una terapia insieme a me, per capire dove sbaglio io e dove sbaglia lui. Non ha voluto..*..bene queste sono le conseguenze. A qualcuno dovro' pur dirglielo che è uno stronzo! a chi vado da mio padre o dal mio commercialista??? chi ha causato il male....se ne prenda le conseguenze. nessuno lo tiene in caten...


Ciao Circe, ma loro, e ci metto pure la mia, credono che il problema sia solo nostro e non vogliono sputtanarsi con specialisti, tanto loro ce l'hanno detto e stanno apposto. Ho risposto alla tua domanda in mp


----------



## Circe (8 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Circe ho letto tutto.... ma senza offesa io sorrido....
> sorrido perché in passato sono stata stravolta da passione... varie cose facevo per il mio ex... da messaggi eccitanti a giochettini... lui non aveva tempo di sedersi che io ero una piovra... eccome se mi diceva k ero la migliore a letto... i suoi amici tutti che lo invidiavano...era anche periodo di concorsi che facevo e vincevo...quindi capirai che lui doveva esser non preso da me...di più. .. mi diceva che ero il suo sogno erotico.. oltre tutto il resto... che non mancava ..beh un uomo senza alcun motivo ti dice questo. .. non vede nessuna  oltrr te... si pensa"è mio!sn la sua unica...me lo ha detto..." e invece no...
> 
> Scopro che lui mi tradisce con una che la soprannominavano "figlia di fantozzi"...immagina il xk... non lo dico x rabbia...e nn è uno scherzo...è realtà. .. questa è la mia storia... e alla fin fine capisci che se lui o lei trovano un interesse per qualcuno anche un mostro può esser meglio di noi...però bisogna sempre esser oggettivi...
> ...


grazie...spero un giorno di riderci su come te....


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao Conte, non è che sto ogni minuto a rinfacciare. Ma quando mi prende male non mi tiro indietro. Perchè una vita l'ho dedicata al suo bene. Adesso devo stare bene io. E tenere dentro cio' che penso in alcuni momenti e far finta di niente, salverebbe lui e ucciderebbe ulteriormente me. Quindi se vuol restare resta, se vuole andare va. Se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto iniziare una terapia insieme a me, per capire dove sbaglio io e dove sbaglia lui. Non ha voluto....bene queste sono le conseguenze. A qualcuno dovro' pur dirglielo che è uno stronzo! a chi vado da mio padre o dal mio commercialista??? chi ha causato il male....se ne prenda le conseguenze. nessuno lo tiene in caten...


Infatti una svolta potrebbe e dovrebbe darla lui, ma mi pare che sia più un quaqquaraqquà che altro.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao Conte, non è che sto ogni minuto a rinfacciare. Ma quando mi prende male non mi tiro indietro. Perchè una vita l'ho dedicata al suo bene. Adesso devo stare bene io. E tenere dentro cio' che penso in alcuni momenti e far finta di niente, salverebbe lui e ucciderebbe ulteriormente me. Quindi se vuol restare resta, se vuole andare va. Se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto iniziare una terapia insieme a me, per capire dove sbaglio io e dove sbaglia lui. Non ha voluto....bene queste sono le conseguenze. A qualcuno dovro' pur dirglielo che è uno stronzo! a chi vado da mio padre o dal mio commercialista??? chi ha causato il male....se ne prenda le conseguenze. nessuno lo tiene in caten...


Eh sì e lui va in terapia per ammettere perché ha fatto una cosa del genere?!!


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti una svolta potrebbe e dovrebbe darla lui, ma mi pare che sia più un quaqquaraqquà che altro.


si potrebbe, ma neanche lei è stata capace sin ora a dare una svolta alla propria, ed è la propria, non quella di lui.
Come si fa a soffrire per una vita.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> grazie...spero un giorno di riderci su come te....


Sono sicura che ci riuscirai!! All'inizio è dura...  ma devi riuscire a vederr gli altri due per quello che sono. ..ovvero due esseri piccoli piccoli miseri e meschini che non meritano il tuo soffrire... ma devi un po prendere le distanze. .. tutto sta nel volerlo... io ero stanca di vedermi fallita. ..quando davanti chi avevo??un vigliacco?? Fa male..m poi si pensa...ahhhh se lo avessi fatto primA


----------



## Circe (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> rialzati.
> non e' che hai altra scelta. Non puoi scegliere di restare cosi perche non sarebbe una tua scelta.
> Hai permesso ad un altra persona di ridurti cosi e scegliere per te sul tuo destino.
> Ribalta la situazione, ti devi sforzare. Lo devi fare.
> ...


ti ringrazio di cuore. belle parole che mi fanno sentire un po' piu fiduciosa...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si potrebbe, ma neanche lei è stata capace sin ora a dare una svolta alla propria, ed è la propria, non quella di lui.
> Come si fa a soffrire per una vita.


Esagerato!
Da quando Circe ha scoperto il tradimento? 2 anni.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> grazie...spero un giorno di riderci su come te....


non puoi ovviamente paragonarti ad una ragazza così giovane e con un rapporto ben diverso rispetto al tuo matrimonio; ma gliela puoi e gliela devi fare comunque anche grazie a quello che la vita nel tempo ti ha dato come strumenti di maturità e consapevolezza.
cercali bene dentro di te che li trovi .
poi deciderai se vuoi ancora stare con lui


----------



## Circe (8 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi, non sono riuscita a leggere tutte le vostre risposte. Ma sappiate che per me siete importanti, avere un posto in cui non sono ignorata, ma dove con affetto o durezza mi dite di reagire, è vitale.
Non so in che fase mi trovo adesso, ma è diversa dalle precedenti. E' come se all'inizio fossi troppo fragile e pensassi al mio dolore invece di arrabbiarmi. E adesso che forse sono piu' forte ho bisogno di buttare fuori la rabbia. Adesso devo scappare, ma leggero' ad uno ad uno i vostri interventi. Perchè ognuno di voi mi dona un po' del suo tempo. e non immaginate quanto bene fa ad una persona che per anni si è sentita trasparente.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi ovviamente paragonarti ad una ragazza così giovane e con un rapporto ben diverso rispetto al tuo matrimonio; ma gliela puoi e gliela devi fare comunque anche grazie a quello che la vita nel tempo ti ha dato come strumenti di maturità e consapevolezza.
> cercali bene dentro di te che li trovi .
> poi deciderai se vuoi ancora stare con lui


Sono tutte storie diverse e uniche nel suo genere che nessuna può esser paragonata. .. ad ogni modo il nostro io ne viene compromesso. ..l'importante è nn farsi calpestare ulteriormente. .. 
succo della questione. .. grave piu grave meno grave l'importante è uscirne riprendendosi la vita in mano! E se riesce a sorriderne ben venga un gg io so che ci riuscirà!! Sn con lei e qui per lei


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao Conte, non è che sto ogni minuto a rinfacciare. Ma quando mi prende male non mi tiro indietro. Perchè una vita l'ho dedicata al suo bene. Adesso devo stare bene io. E tenere dentro cio' che penso in alcuni momenti e far finta di niente, salverebbe lui e ucciderebbe ulteriormente me. Quindi se vuol restare resta, se vuole andare va. Se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto iniziare una terapia insieme a me, per capire dove sbaglio io e dove sbaglia lui. Non ha voluto....bene queste sono le conseguenze. A qualcuno dovro' pur dirglielo che è uno stronzo! a chi vado da mio padre o dal mio commercialista??? chi ha causato il male....se ne prenda le conseguenze. nessuno lo tiene in caten...


In questo post mi sei piaciuta molto!! È già un buon passo.... tifo per te circe sappilo


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sono tutte storie diverse e uniche nel suo genere che nessuna può esser paragonata. .. ad ogni modo il nostro io ne viene compromesso. ..l'importante è nn farsi calpestare ulteriormente. ..
> succo della questione. .. grave piu grave meno grave l'importante è uscirne *riprendendosi la vita in mano! *E se riesce a sorriderne ben venga un gg io so che ci riuscirà!! Sn con lei e qui per lei


sicuro però ,perdonami...un conto è rompersi un braccio ,
un altro un coma di più giorni...la ripresa è decisamente più faticosa e piena d'incognite.
certo che comunque i contributi di una giovane ragazza intelligente e matura sono sempre importantissimi.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ti ringrazio di cuore. belle parole che mi fanno sentire un po' piu fiduciosa...


Non devi ringraziare...siamo qui apposta...Se hai bisogno scrivimi pure. Ti sono vicina


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si...certo.....espressione.......
> riferiro'....





wolf ha detto:


> Seee come no!?!?! E mica siamo su giovanimarmotte.net





farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tuba hai perso di credibilità


Aaahh simpatici :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Vi trattenete ancora per molto ??


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aaahh simpatici :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Vi trattenete ancora per molto ??



Veramente sei tu che sei in ritardo...
Le faccine non ti salveranno...
Puoi sempre pagarmi per tenere la bocca chiusa....


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure io ma senza il paradossalmente:mrgreen:


Woowww divertente vero?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao Conte, non è che sto ogni minuto a rinfacciare. Ma quando mi prende male non mi tiro indietro. Perchè una vita l'ho dedicata al suo bene. Adesso devo stare bene io. E tenere dentro cio' che penso in alcuni momenti e far finta di niente, salverebbe lui e ucciderebbe ulteriormente me. *Quindi se vuol restare resta, se vuole andare va. Se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto iniziare una terapia insieme a me, per capire dove sbaglio io e dove sbaglia lui. Non ha voluto....bene queste sono le conseguenze.* A qualcuno dovro' pur dirglielo che è uno stronzo! a chi vado da mio padre o dal mio commercialista??? chi ha causato il male....se ne prenda le conseguenze. nessuno lo tiene in caten...



Ciao Circe,

Che tipo di conseguenze? 
Che ogni tanto, gli dici cosa pensi? 
Cioè, che è uno stronzo? Che stai male per causa sua?

E lui? ...Continua solo ad abbassare la testa e aspetta che ti passa? 

Che conseguenze? Vere conseguenze ...  

Mi dispiace tanto ... ma queste non sono vere conseguenze ... 
Le conseguenze, le porti solo tu ... tu, continui a stare male
e a girare e girare e girare ... e lui, aspetta che ti passa ... 

Delle vere conseguenze sarebbero, "senti, per me non va. 
Rifletti fino a fine febbraio. A secondo cosa scegli, si deciderà.
Sta a te ... " ... Dà la palla a lui. È lui che dovrebbe impegnarsi,
non aspettare, che tu superi ... e cosa esattamente? 
Cioè, porti solo tu la responsabilità se ce la farete? ... 
Lui fa quello che, secondo lui, dovrebbe bastare e basta?
E tu? ... Continui così ad essere invisibile ... secondo me,
e se ho capito bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esagerato!
> Da quando Circe ha scoperto il tradimento? 2 anni.


più quelli da venire.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao Conte, non è che sto ogni minuto a rinfacciare. Ma quando mi prende male non mi tiro indietro.* Perchè una vita l'ho dedicata al suo bene.* Adesso devo stare bene io. E tenere dentro cio' che penso in alcuni momenti e far finta di niente, salverebbe lui e ucciderebbe ulteriormente me. Quindi se vuol restare resta, se vuole andare va. Se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto iniziare una terapia insieme a me, per capire dove sbaglio io e dove sbaglia lui. Non ha voluto....bene queste sono le conseguenze. A qualcuno dovro' pur dirglielo che è uno stronzo! a chi vado da mio padre o dal mio commercialista??? chi ha causato il male....se ne prenda le conseguenze. nessuno lo tiene in caten...


Quanto odio dover avere sempre ragione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao Conte, non è che sto ogni minuto a rinfacciare. Ma quando mi prende male non mi tiro indietro. Perchè una vita l'ho dedicata al suo bene. Adesso devo stare bene io. E tenere dentro cio' che penso in alcuni momenti e far finta di niente, salverebbe lui e ucciderebbe ulteriormente me. Quindi se vuol restare resta, se vuole andare va. Se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto iniziare una terapia insieme a me, per capire dove sbaglio io e dove sbaglia lui. Non ha voluto....bene queste sono le conseguenze.* A qualcuno dovro' pur dirglielo che è uno stronzo! *a chi vado da mio padre o dal mio commercialista??? chi ha causato il male....se ne prenda le conseguenze. nessuno lo tiene in caten...


sì, a lui.
disattende le tue richieste di comprensione, di solidarietà e di aiuto
indipendentemente dal tradimento e da chi ha causato il male (ma nel tuo caso il fatto che l'abbia causato lui è aggravante) in questo momento si sta comportando da pessimo marito.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanto odio dover avere sempre ragione.



Ciao 

si, ma la cosa in sé, è anche contraddittoria. 
se lo fai, lo fai perché ti piace fare stare bene l'altro
e quello stare bene dell'altro, ti gratifica ... e fa stare bene te. 

bene, arriva solo il punto, che questo scambio non funziona più. 
ma quando leggo, ora tocca a me ... mi chiedo, chi ti ha obbligata?
di cosa stiamo parlando? di sacrifici? ma chi te lo ha fatto fare?
Cioè, significa che sei stata male tu, per fare stare bene lui? 

È un concetto, che non afferro ... un mio limite ... ammetto ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> voglio lavorare in radio anche io!
> 
> vanno bene i boxer di Yamamay?


Il uso slip e mutandine perché son necessari i boxer? :singleeye:


----------



## scrittore (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il uso slip e mutandine perché son necessari i boxer? :singleeye:


ah bhe se preferisci un full monthy non c'è problema...basta dirlo :-D


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul problema dell'autostima.
> Anche chi ha una buona sicurezza di base ricevuta dalla famiglia, ha bisogno crescendo di trovare conferme al di fuori. Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto fisico e la piacevolezza è fondamentale l'adolescenza.
> Ognuno ha un suo percorso e si giunge all'età adulta con più o meno sicurezza in merito alle proprie capacità seduttive.
> *Fiammetta e Sienne hanno appena scritto del loro stupore nel sapere che la loro voce è stata considerata sexy (stupore che condivido. Ma a chi è stato detto il contrario?) e questo conferma che non ci si può autodefinire  seduttive ma che questa certezza deriva da chi si frequenta.*
> ...


Ma anche dalle circostanze aggiungerei, io frequentavo la radio mica gli avventori della stessa :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> ah bhe se preferisci un full monthy non c'è problema...basta dirlo :-D


 Comunque a parte le baggianate l'esperienza alla  radio è stata una delle più positive in assoluto ... Ogni tanto mi manca


----------



## scrittore (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque a parte le baggianate l'esperienza alla  radio è stata una delle più positive in assoluto ... Ogni tanto mi manca


avevo 20 anni quando ho iniziato anche io con la radio...qui a roma. Purtroppo il progetto che avevamo durò solo due anni poi fummo costretti a chiudere. Qui a roma mantenere una radio era ed è una cosa abbastanza complicata...

non ho più fatto radio da allora... si, è un peccato. Si ..manca ogni tanto anche a me.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> avevo 20 anni quando ho iniziato anche io con la radio...qui a roma. Purtroppo il progetto che avevamo durò solo due anni poi fummo costretti a chiudere. Qui a roma mantenere una radio era ed è una cosa abbastanza complicata...
> 
> non ho più fatto radio da allora... si, è un peccato. Si ..manca ogni tanto anche a me.


Anche io circa due anni :smile: Poi ho dovuto lasciare molto a malincuore per motivi personali, lavoravo e facevo radio e di tempo me ne restava ben poco .. Non è stato facile


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, a lui.
> disattende le tue richieste di comprensione, di solidarietà e di aiuto
> indipendentemente dal tradimento e da chi ha causato il male (ma nel tuo caso il fatto che l'abbia causato lui è aggravante) in questo momento si sta comportando da pessimo marito.


Questo illumina tutto.
Lui è quest'uomo qui prima e dopo.
Lei ha affidato la sua vita a un uomo che credeva esistesse e non esiste.
Lei si prendeva cura di lui e lui di lei. Non era così, non è così.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ragazzi, non sono riuscita a leggere tutte le vostre risposte. Ma sappiate che per me siete importanti, avere un posto in cui non sono ignorata, ma dove con affetto o durezza mi dite di reagire, è vitale.
> Non so in che fase mi trovo adesso, ma è diversa dalle precedenti. E' come se all'inizio fossi troppo fragile e pensassi al mio dolore invece di arrabbiarmi. E adesso che forse sono piu' forte ho bisogno di buttare fuori la rabbia. Adesso devo scappare, ma leggero' ad uno ad uno i vostri interventi. Perchè ognuno di voi mi dona un po' del suo tempo. e non immaginate quanto bene fa ad una pers*ona che per anni si è sentita trasparente*.



è molto triste questo


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragione.
> Superficialità, menefreghismo, cattiveria. In più non raccontiamo nemmeno i fatti nostri. Pensa che brutta gente c'è in giro.


La tua ironia e inspiegabile per lo piu verso persone di cui non conosci un tubo.Ma sai che m'interessa?Forse ho frainteso l'utilita di questo forum.Meno male che ci sei tu maestrina a riportarci con i piedi per terra..


----------



## disincantata (8 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragione.
> Superficialità, menefreghismo, cattiveria. In più non raccontiamo nemmeno i fatti nostri. Pensa che brutta gente c'è in giro.



Tu lo dici con ironia, ma ci sono molti casi in cui è proprio vero.


----------



## marietto (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io circa due anni :smile: Poi ho dovuto lasciare molto a malincuore per motivi personali, lavoravo e facevo radio e di tempo me ne restava ben poco .. Non è stato facile


 Cinque anni, dai 16 ai 21, ai tempi, ormai lontani, del vinile... :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Cinque anni, dai 16 ai 21, ai tempi, ormai lontani, del vinile... :smile:


woow allora siamo già in 4 :up: tu, io, scrittore e min :smile:


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'investimento su una persona con la quale decidi di avere figli, in termini di fiducia, speranza e progettualità, non equiparabile è all'investimento che fai su una persona con la quale passi del tempo, anche con grande amore e passionalità, con la quale non fai quel tipo di investimento.


Alla mia età quindi non potrei più investire ma solo passare del tempo? 
Mai sentito parlare di coppie che scoppiano con l'arrivo del primo figlio? La mia ad esempio... No, l'amore di coppia è una cosa (e può finire), l'amore dei genitori verso i figli (e viceversa) è altro. Per i figli bisognerebbe andare oltre la rabbia la delusione il rancore la ferita d'abbandono ecc.ecc.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> woow allora siamo già in 4 :up: tu, io, scrittore e min :smile:


facciamo radiotrady.
forza con i jingles di presentazione!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Partendo dal fondo : oddio leggendo qui non mi sembra che i traditi siano propensi a perdonare quindi ne evinco che non sono mai stati realmente innamorati, allora che si fa ? Possiamo giustificare il tradimento ?  paradossalmente io che son stata tradita due volte nel primo caso ho nel tempo compreso e perdonato tanto che siamo restati buoni amici, nel secondo no ma non per il tradimento con l'altra per altro. L'amore subliminale tra uomo e donna dove tutto si perdona perché amare non è dare ma ricevere e' quasi utopistico ... Bello  infinitamente bello ma  io sono scettica al riguardo. Magari mi sbaglio e forse cambierò idea in futuro per ora resto ferma alla mia base


ma no. chi è realmente innamorato perdona sempre 

cambia atteggiamento e si adegua alla tecnica a modo suo, che poi porta spesso alla rottura dei coglioni per la non accettazione degli adeguamenti :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> woow allora siamo già in 4 :up: tu, io, scrittore e min :smile:


Bella esperienza, quattro radio diverse, in alcune mi portavo i dischi da casa per evitare di mettere su sempre le stesse cose... Mi è capitato anche di andare in onda al posto di assenti dell'ultimo momento al mattino, in orari nei quali avrei dovuto essere a scuola


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Bella esperienza, quattro radio diverse, in alcune mi portavo i dischi da casa per evitare di mettere su sempre le stesse cose... Mi è capitato anche di andare in onda al posto di assenti dell'ultimo momento al mattino, in orari nei quali avrei dovuto essere a scuola


anche io ho cambiato 4  5 radio e alla fine mi pagavano neanche male.
facevoprogrammi di parole più che musicali e all'inizio ero anche in regia:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Bella esperienza, quattro radio diverse, in alcune mi portavo i dischi da casa per evitare di mettere su sempre le stesse cose... Mi è capitato anche di andare in onda al posto di assenti dell'ultimo momento al mattino, in orari nei quali avrei dovuto essere a scuola


io ho esordito da sola per due ore ... avrei dovuto coadiuvare lo speaker ufficiale che all'improvviso non  venne in radio per motivi personali e quindi .BANG .... buttata nella mischia con un programma già collaudato ma condotto prevalentemente da ragazzi :singleeye: i primi 5 minuti in onda non ricordo nemmeno che ho detto  e nemmeno lo vorrei sapere ora :carneval:


----------



## marietto (8 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io ho cambiato 4  5 radio e alla fine mi pagavano neanche male.
> facevoprogrammi di parole più che musicali e all'inizio ero anche in regia:singleeye:


La regia la facevo saltuariamente in una delle radio (quella più "scalcinata"), pagamento solitamente "in natura" (dischi) a parte nell'ultima, dove si è visto qualche soldino...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Aha. Io invece ho installato e avviato diverse radio sul web. Qualcuno è interessato a *fare* radio?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io ho cambiato 4  5 radio e alla fine mi pagavano neanche male.
> facevoprogrammi di parole più che musicali e all'inizio ero anche in regia:singleeye:


[video=youtube;V2xtzAXbKmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2xtzAXbKmI[/video]

Io ti immagino così, ed anche il periodo dev'essere occhio e croce quello giusto.


----------



## marietto (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io ho esordito da sola per due ore ... avrei dovuto coadiuvare lo speaker ufficiale che all'improvviso non  venne in radio per motivi personali e quindi .BANG .... buttata nella mischia con un programma già collaudato ma condotto prevalentemente da ragazzi :singleeye: i primi 5 minuti in onda non ricordo nemmeno che ho detto  e nemmeno lo vorrei sapere ora :carneval:


Esordio con presentazioni in stile "bollettino dei naviganti" :carneval: poi mi sono "scongelato"...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> La tua ironia e inspiegabile per lo piu verso persone di cui non conosci un tubo.Ma sai che m'interessa?Forse ho frainteso l'utilita di questo forum.Meno male che ci sei tu maestrina a riportarci con i piedi per terra..


se permetti, ti ho dato ragione e ho detto delle cose realistiche.
che si sia della brutta gente in giro e che io non racconto molto i fatti miei.
il resto (egoismo, superficialità e quant'altro ) è quel che hai attribuito tu (attenzione, non io, tu) a gente come me di cui non conosci a tua volta un tubo.
riscontro che anche presso di te l'ironia che tu e qualcun altro spargete da pagine e pagine sulla _macchietta_ del traditore gode di un _diritto all'ironia _maggiore del mio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo illumina tutto.
> Lui è quest'uomo qui prima e dopo.
> Lei ha affidato la sua vita a un uomo che credeva esistesse e non esiste.
> *Lei si prendeva cura di lui e lui di lei. Non era così, non è così*.



mi viene da trarre la medesima conclusione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;V2xtzAXbKmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2xtzAXbKmI[/video]
> 
> Io ti immagino così, ed anche il periodo dev'essere occhio e croce quello giusto.


che bello, questo film lo vidi in seconda media di nascosto dai miei genitori :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che bello, questo film lo vidi in seconda media di nascosto dai miei genitori :mrgreen:


Boh, a me viene da pensare a Minni soprattutto per il colore, ehm, eburneo della speaker.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, a me viene da pensare a Minni soprattutto per il colore, ehm, eburneo della speaker.



pensavo ti avesse ispirato la voce o le labbra sensuali


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pensavo ti avesse ispirato la voce o le labbra sensuali


Temo di no. Cioè se penso a Minni che parla per radio mi vengono in mente alternativamente Radio Maria e qualche rubrica di gossip a caso. Il tutto ovviamente narrato dalla splendida ed arguta voce della nostra del tutto simile ad una sega a nastro.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu lo dici con ironia, ma ci sono molti casi in cui è proprio vero.


Ma verso Chiara Matraini noooooo!Lei e una specie di wonderwoman a cui nessuno si permette di essere superficiale,cattivo o menefreghista senno li fulmina...adesso capisco perche tuo marito ti chiama la stiratrice...non sia mai che chiede a te di stirare,gli butti il ferro da stiro in testa!cmq attenta alla stiratrice...


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se permetti, ti ho dato ragione e ho detto delle cose realistiche.
> che si sia della brutta gente in giro e che io non racconto molto i fatti miei.
> il resto (egoismo, superficialità e quant'altro ) è quel che hai attribuito tu (attenzione, non io, tu) a gente come me di cui non conosci a tua volta un tubo.
> riscontro che anche presso di te l'ironia che tu e qualcun altro spargete da pagine e pagine sulla _macchietta_ del traditore gode di un _diritto all'ironia _maggiore del mio.


Io non ho attribuito menefreghismo,cattiveria ecc ecc a nessuno tranne che al mio marito.Infatti ho parlato di me e l'ho specificato nel ultima frase.Forse tu non hai capito un tubo...?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di no. Cioè se penso a Minni che parla per radio mi vengono in mente alternativamente Radio Maria e qualche rubrica di gossip a caso. Il tutto ovviamente narrato dalla splendida ed arguta voce della nostra del tutto simile ad una sega a nastro.


Tu hai un amore viscerale per Min :mrgreen: senza Min che faresti ?


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

ho fatto pure qualche cosa in tv in vero e vari provini.
poi.... un incontro fatale col bel fotografo e i miei topolini al'ascolto mi hanno perso


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho fatto pure qualche cosa in tv in vero e vari provini.
> poi.... un incontro fatale col bel fotografo e i miei topolini al'ascolto mi hanno perso


Woow minni ti sei sposata il fotografo ?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu hai un amore viscerale per Min :mrgreen: senza Min che faresti ?


Risparmierei un sacco di caratteri in spiegazioni futili.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Woow minni ti sei sposata il fotografo ?


Eh, aveva quell'obiettivo. 


Sparatemi.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, aveva quell'obiettivo.
> 
> 
> Sparatemi.


obiettivamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, aveva quell'obiettivo.
> 
> 
> Sparatemi.



:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, aveva quell'obiettivo.
> 
> 
> Sparatemi.


----------



## Leda (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> woow allora siamo già in 4 :up: tu, io, scrittore e min :smile:


Presente! Io per un anno, e la mia voce era - come sempre - apprezzatissima :singleeye:


----------



## Leda (8 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Aha. Io invece ho installato e avviato diverse radio sul web. Qualcuno è interessato a *fare* radio?


Circe, vieni con noi a fare radio? :idea:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Presente! Io per un anno, e la mia voce era - come sempre - apprezzatissima :singleeye:


E 5 capperina alco:


----------



## Leda (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E 5 capperina alco:


Fiammetta, dev'essere un segno del destino... E a tutti manca! Si fa TradYo?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Fiammetta, dev'essere un segno del destino... E a tutti manca! Si fa TradYo?


Sarebbe divertente


----------



## Leda (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe divertente


Io però voglio Circe con noi 
Circe, che rubrica ti piacerebbe condurre nella nostra nuova web radio?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Alla mia età quindi non potrei più investire ma solo passare del tempo?
> Mai sentito parlare di coppie che scoppiano con l'arrivo del primo figlio? La mia ad esempio... No, l'amore di coppia è una cosa (e può finire), l'amore dei genitori verso i figli (e viceversa) è altro. Per i figli bisognerebbe andare oltre la rabbia la delusione il rancore la ferita d'abbandono ecc.ecc.


Auguri.


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguri.


Di buon anno? Grazie, ricambio .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Di buon anno? Grazie, ricambio .


No, di trovare qualcuno su cui investire felicemente.
Il resto non hai capito quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non dicono proprio niente,
> se non atteggiarsi a Divine, ammiccare sulla lingerie...e argomentare posizioni e letti Ikea.
> Postami qualcosa, due lettere..in cui ci sia una riflessione serie di quello che stanno facendo.
> Un'accenno ad una riflessione che riguardi la loro personale vicenda.
> ...


sì. Chiaramente non tutti nello stesso modo. Chiaramente ognuno ha la sua, di motivazione, di storia. Tutto sta nel COME leggi. E sinceramente, se leggi con lo spirito sopra descritto, secondo me stare qui non ti può portare nulla di buono. Perchè se comprendi solo ciò che ti è simile e non ti sforzi di comprendere ciò che ti è dissimile, financo estraneo, non fai altro che amplificare le tue sensazioni e trovare conferma al tuo dolore ed alla tua rabbia... il che è ben magra consolazione. Per affrancarti dalla tua rabbia dovresti, ti parlo con la coratella in mano, prenderti un distacco, provare a vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista.
Non dico assolutamente che arriveresti a giustificare o condividere... cosa che non faccio neppure io... ma a smitizzare, a relativizzare, a razionalizzare e... a soffrire meno sì.


----------



## nicola (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Chiaramente non tutti nello stesso modo. *Chiaramente ognuno ha la sua, di motivazione, di storia.* Tutto sta nel COME leggi. E sinceramente, se leggi con lo spirito sopra descritto, secondo me stare qui non ti può portare nulla di buono. Perchè se comprendi solo ciò che ti è simile e non ti sforzi di comprendere ciò che ti è dissimile, financo estraneo, non fai altro che amplificare le tue sensazioni e trovare conferma al tuo dolore ed alla tua rabbia... il che è ben magra consolazione. Per affrancarti dalla tua rabbia dovresti, ti parlo con la coratella in mano, prenderti un distacco, provare a vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista.
> Non dico assolutamente che arriveresti a giustificare o condividere... cosa che non faccio neppure io... ma a smitizzare, a relativizzare, a razionalizzare e... a soffrire meno sì.


E' qui che invece non mi trovi d'accordo. Tutti quelli che tradiscono hanno sempre la stessa scusa " *tu non mi davi ciò di cui avevo bisogno in quel momento*". Ma che razza di scusa è??
Se io non ti davo ciò che volevi, allora sei un vigliacco tre volte. Prima xchè non hai avuto il coraggio di lasciarmi prima di farlo, secondo xchè mi hai ingannato facendolo e terzo xchè continui a stare ancora con me nonostante tutto.
Poi ci chiedi di metterci da un altro punto di vista. Io l'ho fatto e non trovo davvero nessuna giustificazione plausibile se non all'egoismo dell'emozione di provare una cosa adrenalitica. Ma poi cosa ti resta?? Solo giustificare il tradimento con quella frase in rosso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> E' qui che invece non mi trovi daccordo. *Tutti quelli *che tradiscono hanno sempre la stessa scusa " *tu non mi davi ciò di cui avevo bisogno in quel momento*". Ma che razza di scusa è??
> Se io non ti davo ciò che volevi, allora sei un vigliacco tre volte. Prima xchè non hai avuto il coraggio di lasciarmi prima di farlo, secondo xchè mi hai ingannato facendolo e terzo xchè continui a stare ancora con me nonostante tutto.
> Poi ci chiedi di metterci da un altro punto di vista. Io l'ho fatto e non trovo davvero nessuna giustificazione plausibile se non all'egoismo dell'emozione di provare una cosa adrenalitica. Ma poi cosa ti resta?? Solo giustificare il tradimento con quella frase in rosso...


Dopo 'tutti' al posto di 'quelli' inserisci 'i paraculi' :mrgreen:. 
E comunque è fondamentalmente spesso vero. 
Ma non è detto che tu non ami chi non ti può dare ciò di cui hai bisogno.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> E' qui che invece non mi trovi daccordo. Tutti quelli che tradiscono hanno sempre la stessa scusa " *tu non mi davi ciò di cui avevo bisogno in quel momento*". Ma che razza di scusa è??
> Se io non ti davo ciò che volevi, allora sei un vigliacco tre volte. Prima xchè non hai avuto il coraggio di lasciarmi prima di farlo, secondo xchè mi hai ingannato facendolo e terzo xchè continui a stare ancora con me nonostante tutto.
> Poi ci chiedi di metterci da un altro punto di vista. Io l'ho fatto e non trovo davvero nessuna giustificazione plausibile se non all'egoismo dell'emozione di provare una cosa adrenalitica. Ma poi cosa ti resta?? Solo giustificare il tradimento con quella frase in rosso...


Rispondo a te ma anche a Spider e Sbriciolata.
Non è che se vuoi fare una settimana di vacanza al mare o a sciare ti vendi casa.
Lo stesso vale per lo scrivere qui. Se qualcuno (magari senza insultare) ha bisogno anche di vedere che non è l'unico a cui è capitata una cosa che trovava incredibile o che c'è chi ha fatto la sua scelta o che ha bisogno di confermarsi risposte che ha trovato può farlo, in quel momento gli serve così.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> E' qui che invece non mi trovi daccordo. Tutti quelli che tradiscono hanno sempre la stessa scusa " *tu non mi davi ciò di cui avevo bisogno in quel momento*". Ma che razza di scusa è??
> Se io non ti davo ciò che volevi, allora sei un vigliacco tre volte. Prima xchè non hai avuto il coraggio di lasciarmi prima di farlo, secondo xchè mi hai ingannato facendolo e terzo xchè continui a stare ancora con me nonostante tutto.
> Poi ci chiedi di metterci da un altro punto di vista. Io l'ho fatto e non trovo davvero nessuna giustificazione plausibile se non all'egoismo dell'emozione di provare una cosa adrenalitica. Ma poi cosa ti resta?? Solo giustificare il tradimento con quella frase in rosso...



Ciao 

il fatto è, di come si parte. 
Una giustificazione non esiste per un tradimento. 
Mentre, una spiegazione sì. 

Non per nulla, quando il giorno dopo, lui ha voluto spiegare e ha iniziato con ... 
è accaduto, e non capisco o so il perché ecc. sono rimasta zitta e ho solo pensato, 
STOP, così proprio no. E non ho più voluto sentire nulla. E ho iniziato a fare cose così ... 
che capitano ... ups, sai com'è, è capitato. Proprio per interrompere quella strada di "balle". 
Proprio perché se vuoi veramente che ti ascolti, bene, ma allora PARLA il vero. 
Non so come è la tua donna, ma il mio è molto abile con la parola. E per fargli capire,
che sta dicendo fesserie, passo spesso ai gesti ... lì, capisce al volo cosa intendo. 

Risultato? ... ha servito. Poi, bastava uno sguardo ... a frasi del tipo, ero così o colà ... 
La verità la conosciamo, in fin dei conti ... la conosciamo ... ma sentirlo, è importante,
perché è un passo che il traditore dovrebbe fare, per spogliarsi da scuse, alibi ecc. 
se si vuole veramente un percorso sincero ... 
Certo, il gioco, a seconda della storia ... lo richiede anche del tradito ... 

sienne


----------



## nicola (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma anche a Spider e Sbriciolata.
> *Non è che se vuoi fare una settimana di vacanza al mare o a sciare ti vendi casa*.
> Lo stesso vale per lo scrivere qui. Se qualcuno (magari senza insultare) ha bisogno anche di vedere che non è l'unico a cui è capitata una cosa che trovava incredibile o che c'è chi ha fatto la sua scelta o che ha bisogno di confermarsi risposte che ha trovato può farlo, in quel momento gli serve così.


beh mi sa che sminuisci molto il valore del matrimonio con questa frase. Per tutto il resto scusami ma non ho capito il tuo pensiero, ma è un problema mio.


----------



## nicola (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, di come si parte.
> Una giustificazione non esiste per un tradimento.
> ...


sai qual è invece il mio di risultato? 
Lei è cambiata moltissimo, ed anche io. Da donna sicura di se e abile con la parlantina (come il tuo),è diventata la donna che MI chiede, che Mi cerca e che Mi desidera. Questo mi spiazza notevolmente, ho sempre dovuto combattere contro il suo carattere deciso e ancora sto cercando di capire quanto amo questa nuova persona, anche se non mi dispiace...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma anche a Spider e Sbriciolata.
> Non è che se vuoi fare una settimana di vacanza al mare o a sciare ti vendi casa.
> Lo stesso vale per lo scrivere qui. Se qualcuno (magari senza insultare) *ha bisogno anche di vedere che non è l'unico a cui è capitata una cosa che trovava incredibile *o che c'è chi ha fatto la sua scelta o che ha bisogno di confermarsi risposte che ha trovato può farlo,* in quel momento gli serve così*.



e in quest'ottica io sono convinta che possa servire anche lo sfogo verso chi, qui,in questo luogo virtuale, potrebbe rappresentare iconicamente la persona che ti ha tradito e ha trasformato la tua vita 

ci sta.è addirittura giusto e giustificabile in certi momenti. senza insulti e senza offese dirette alla persona, però


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> beh mi sa che sminuisci molto il valore del matrimonio con questa frase. Per tutto il resto scusami ma non ho capito il tuo pensiero, ma è un problema mio.


Figurati se lo sminuisco io.
Ti dico solo che per tantissimi il matrimonio e la casa che richiede anche fatica per pulizie, manutenzione ma è lì solida e si lascia in eredità ai figli, mentre in vacanza si va in albergo, non si riordina, non ci si preoccupa della manutenzione e, per quanto piacevole, si sa che si tornerà dove si vuol vivere.

Il resto era per dire che Spider scrive qui, come tutti, seguendo suoi interessi e bisogni.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> sai qual è invece il mio di risultato?
> Lei è cambiata moltissimo. Da donna sicura di se e abile con la parlantina (come il tuo),è diventata la donna che MI chiede, che Mi cerca e che Mi desidera. Questo mi spiazza notevolmente, ho sempre dovuto combattere contro il suo carattere deciso e ancora sto cercando di capire quanto amo questa nuova persona, anche se non mi dispiace...



Ciao nicola,

ti ha ferito, e lei lo sa ... glielo hai fatto ben notare, che ti è penetrato fino al midollo ... 
Questo, probabilmente la ha spiazzata. Forse pensava, che essendo rimasta vicino a te,
per te fosse chiaro ... che lei voleva e vuole te ... a tal punto, di renderti partecipe dei suoi segreti. 

Quando sai, di aver ferito profondamente una persona che ami ... il come comportarsi diviene difficile. 
Non sai come riparare, non sai come dimostrare ... ti rende insicuro. Non nel sentimento, ma nel come
far arrivare questo messaggio. Certo, che ciò fa cambiare, e come pure. Come dici tu ... 
TI chiede e TI desidera ... non vuole deluderti ... si orienta verso di te ... 

Pensi che rimane così? Non credo ... ma sicuramente vi state trasformando entrambi ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e in quest'ottica io sono convinta che possa servire anche lo sfogo verso chi, qui,in questo luogo virtuale, potrebbe rappresentare iconicamente la persona che ti ha tradito e ha trasformato la tua vita
> 
> ci sta.è addirittura giusto e giustificabile in certi momenti. senza insulti e senza offese dirette alla persona, però


Sì, intendevo anche questo.
Magari serve anche a chi è l'oggetto iconico perché aiuta a "prendersele" senza avere veri lividi.
Tu hai certamente capito ma spiego meglio.
Un amante (sposato o nel ruolo di terzo) ha magari qualche senso di colpa e ha bisogno di qualche sberla virtuale e la cerca.
Intendo che è una possibilità.


----------



## nicola (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao nicola,
> 
> ti ha ferito, e lei lo sa ... glielo hai fatto ben notare, che ti è penetrato fino al midollo ...
> Questo, probabilmente la ha spiazzata. Forse pensava, che essendo rimasta vicino a te,
> ...


Ieri mi hai detto che non parli bene l'italiano. So, però, che scrivi i tuoi pensieri in modo Divino.:up:


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ieri mi hai detto che non parli bene l'italiano. So, però, che scrivi i tuoi pensieri in modo Divino.:up:



Ciao nicola,

grazie, veramente. So, che scrivo sempre meglio, 
ma nel insieme, conta alla fine il pensiero!
E se arriva, anche con giri di parole, mi fa piacere. 
Così, si può comunicare ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, intendevo anche questo.
> Magari serve anche a chi è l'oggetto iconico perché aiuta a "prendersele" senza avere veri lividi.
> Tu hai certamente capito ma spiego meglio.
> *Un amante (sposato o nel ruolo di terzo) ha magari qualche senso di colpa e ha bisogno di qualche sberla virtuale e la cerca.
> Intendo che è una possibilità*.



sono d'accordo e posso dire che hai completato il mio pensiero.
basta che poi quel traditore non debba sentirsi dare dello stronzo insensibile e superficiale ogniqualvolta scambia una battuta che ne so, col conte  perchè non condivide col resto del forum l'eventuale riflessione scaturita dalla sberla.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> sai qual è invece il mio di risultato?
> Lei è cambiata moltissimo, ed anche io. Da donna sicura di se e abile con la parlantina (come il tuo),è diventata la donna che MI chiede, che Mi cerca e che Mi desidera. Questo mi spiazza notevolmente, ho sempre dovuto combattere contro il suo carattere deciso e ancora sto cercando di capire quanto amo questa nuova persona, anche se non mi dispiace...


Tu la ami senno non stavi ancora con lei.E visto che sta cambiando ti ama anche lei.Ha sbagliato ma uno sbaglio non puo e non deve cancellare tutta una vita insieme.Cerca di non pensare al passato perche quello non puo cambiare ma proiettatevi al presente e al futuro che sono molto piu importanti...e fatte un passo alla volta.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo e posso dire che hai completato il mio pensiero.
> basta che poi quel traditore non debba sentirsi dare dello stronzo insensibile e superficiale ogniqualvolta scambia una battuta che ne so, col conte  perchè non condivide col resto del forum l'eventuale riflessione scaturita dalla sberla.


:up:


----------



## scrittore (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


:up:


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2014)

Qui nessuno vuole insultare,generalizzare ecc ecc.Ma quando s'ironizza ci si aspetti anche una risposta ogni tanto.Questo e.Senno vietate le iscrizioni e parlate solo tra di voi.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo e posso dire che hai completato il mio pensiero.
> basta che poi quel traditore non debba sentirsi dare dello stronzo insensibile e superficiale ogniqualvolta scambia una battuta che ne so, col conte  perchè non condivide col resto del forum l'eventuale riflessione scaturita dalla sberla.


Anche perchè: educati si ma coglioni no 

Io ho deciso, vedi risposta ad Eretto nel trhead Nord Vs Sud, che ormai non mi pongo più filtri per decenza, rispetto ed educazione; goccia goccia dopo si colmano anche i vasi più immensi.


----------



## zanna (9 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Qui nessuno vuole insultare,generalizzare ecc ecc.Ma quando s'ironizza ci si aspetti anche una risposta ogni tanto.Questo e.Senno vietate le iscrizioni e parlate solo tra di voi.


:up:


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè: educati si ma coglioni no
> 
> Io ho deciso, vedi risposta ad Eretto nel trhead Nord Vs Sud, che ormai non mi pongo più filtri per decenza, rispetto ed educazione; goccia goccia dopo si colmano anche i vasi più immensi.



oddio il Tuba non mi è più sciallo!:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio il Tuba non mi è più sciallo!:singleeye:


Ha il suo fascino però, non trovi?


----------



## zanna (9 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Tu la ami senno non stavi ancora con lei.E visto che sta cambiando ti ama anche lei.Ha sbagliato ma *uno sbaglio non puo e non deve cancellare tutta una vita insieme*.Cerca di non pensare al passato perche quello non puo cambiare ma proiettatevi al presente e al futuro che sono molto piu importanti...e fatte un passo alla volta.


Già ma più che "... non può ..." forse sarebbe meglio " ... non dovrebbe ..."


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio il Tuba non mi è più sciallo!:singleeye:


ma manco lei, signora mia:singleeye:


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha il suo fascino però, non trovi?



indubbiamente!

forse alla Chiara non piace più così poco sciallo, chissà...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> indubbiamente!
> 
> *forse alla Chiara non piace più così poco sciallo, chissà...
> *


Meglio per noi


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma manco lei, signora mia:singleeye:



chi, io??


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio il Tuba non mi è più sciallo!:singleeye:


No  Diciamo che quando leggerò cose sulla mia persone cose tipo:

Sei un uomo di carta
Sei un essere indegno
Sei uno schifoso
Non sei degno di vivere
 e altre amenità varie

sciallamente risponderò allo stesso modo laddove ne avessi voglia


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No  Diciamo che quando leggerò cose sulla mia persone cose tipo:
> 
> Sei un uomo di carta
> Sei un essere indegno
> ...


cannatore di query che non sei altro


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè: educati si ma coglioni no
> 
> Io ho deciso, vedi risposta ad Eretto nel trhead Nord Vs Sud, che ormai non mi pongo più filtri per decenza, rispetto ed educazione; goccia goccia dopo si colmano anche i vasi più immensi.


Eh bè, sono tutto un brivido.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Qui nessuno vuole insultare,generalizzare ecc ecc.Ma quando s'ironizza *ci si aspetti anche una risposta ogni tanto*.Questo e.Senno vietate le iscrizioni e parlate solo tra di voi.





wolf ha detto:


> :up:


a entrambi, per amore di cronaca e per informarvi nel caso non ne foste a conoscenza

io e la mia famiglia occupiamo una posizione molto alta nella hit parade delle situazioni più pesantemente e senza motivazione ( senza motivazione che non sia del tutto irrazionale, ci tengo a precisarlo)  insultate e dileggiate su questo forum.

quindi "una risposta ogni tanto" sti cazzi, che se le risposte fossero tutte come le tue sarebbe da metterci la firma :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha il suo fascino però, non trovi?





free ha detto:


> indubbiamente!
> 
> forse alla Chiara non piace più così poco sciallo, chissà...





farfalla ha detto:


> Meglio per noi





free ha detto:


> chi, io??


signore, vi avverto che la sciallanza sta abbandonando anche me


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> signore, vi avverto che la sciallanza sta abbandonando anche me


che poi....sarebbe sciallezza...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> signore, vi avverto che la sciallanza sta abbandonando anche me


Non mi risultava che tu fossi una scialla:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No  Diciamo che quando leggerò cose sulla mia persone cose tipo:
> 
> Sei un uomo di carta
> Sei un essere indegno
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a entrambi, per amore di cronaca e per informarvi nel caso non ne foste a conoscenza
> 
> io e la mia famiglia occupiamo una posizione molto alta nella hit parade delle situazioni più pesantemente e senza motivazione ( senza motivazione che non sia del tutto irrazionale, ci tengo a precisarlo)  insultate e dileggiate su questo forum.
> 
> quindi "una risposta ogni tanto" sti cazzi, che se le risposte fossero tutte come le tue sarebbe da metterci la firma :smile:


Va bene padrona.Ma giusto per curiosita qual'e la tua famiglia.Sai so nuova...


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> signore, vi avverto che la sciallanza sta abbandonando anche me



ok, insulta pure Eretteo


----------



## zanna (9 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a entrambi, per amore di cronaca e per informarvi nel caso non ne foste a conoscenza
> 
> io e la mia famiglia occupiamo una posizione molto alta nella hit parade delle situazioni più pesantemente e senza motivazione ( senza motivazione che non sia del tutto irrazionale, ci tengo a precisarlo)  insultate e dileggiate su questo forum.
> 
> quindi "una risposta ogni tanto" sti cazzi, che se le risposte fossero tutte come le tue sarebbe da metterci la firma :smile:


... mo che ho detto .... ossignur ogni tanto parti in quarta per poco e forse per nulla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok, insulta pure Eretteo


ok, a voi riservo le pedate sul culo o un numero di _pizze_ a vostra scelta giusto perché oggi mi sento buona

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... mo che ho detto .... ossignur ogni tanto parti in quarta per poco e forse per nulla



ma se avevo messo pure la faccina :mexican:


----------



## zanna (9 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma se avevo messo pure la faccina :mexican:


E' che pensavo l'avessi fatto involontariamente .... il tuo post mi aveva fatto scendere un brivido sulla schiena


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cannatore di query che non sei altro




Zitta tu 

Milfona che vai nei supermercati a rimorchiare giovani imberbi 


Scherzi a parte.

Non stò dicendo che da oggi ogni thread in cui mi si tira in ballo verrà puntualmente trasformato in un lunghssima sequenza d'insulti. 
Ma ricevere offese, anche pesanti, pure quando si parla del tempo e/o di stronzate innocenti tipo calcio e uncinetto. lo capisci a te che una volta passa, due pure, tre anche, la quarta ignori, la quinta ti fai degli scrupoli, la sesta la butti sull'ironico, la settima potrebbe ricevere una risposta a tono......specifico potrebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, a voi riservo le pedate sul culo o un numero di _pizze_ a vostra scelta giusto perché oggi mi sento buona
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Amicaaaaa:inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Zitta tu
> 
> *Milfona che vai nei supermercati a rimorchiare giovani imberbi
> 
> ...


A parte quotare il grassetto

Gradirei che tu notassi che io e Free stiamo rischiando di essere picchiate seriamente. Puoi intervenire, grazie


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Zitta tu
> 
> Milfona che vai nei supermercati a rimorchiare giovani imberbi
> 
> ...



ahahahahah MILF ahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahhaahhaha

scusate rido perche i miei colleghi mi stavano spiegando il significato di GILF


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahahah MILF ahahahahahahahahahah
> ahahahhaahhaha
> 
> scusate rido perche i miei colleghi mi stavano spiegando il significato di GILF


Cioè? Girl I'd Like to Fuck?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè? Girl I'd Like to Fuck?


ah mi riparli???

no...grandma


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tenetemi aggiornati. Vi posso installare una radio, ma la gestione e messa in onda è compito vostro 

Magari aprite una discussione dedicata (?)


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah mi riparli???
> 
> no...grandma


Vabbè. Qui stiamo scendendo su generi di nicchia però  GrandMa non ce la posso fare


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè. Qui stiamo scendendo su generi di nicchia però  GrandMa non ce la posso fare


certe prelibatezze le lascio a voi...
mi ha fatto ridere la coincidenza di argomenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Zitta tu
> 
> *Milfona che vai nei supermercati a rimorchiare giovani imberbi
> 
> ...


e che devo rimorchiare, i vecchietti? 

... ops, rimorchio pure quelli:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *ah mi riparli???
> *
> no...grandma


Eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahahah MILF ahahahahahahahahahah
> ahahahhaahhaha
> 
> scusate rido perche i miei colleghi mi stavano spiegando il significato di GILF


no, che sarebbe 'sta risata? 
Gilf de che? 
Che fai, alludi?
Okkio che te cionco, regazzì!
:incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


si si non fare lo gnorri.....
siamo sempre a caro amico....
io ti cerco tu mi ginori, poi io ti ingoro e tu mi cerchi.....

con comodo, e'??!! coi tuoi tempi......
quando sarai pronto ne parleremo......


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, che sarebbe 'sta risata?
> Gilf de che?
> Che fai, alludi?
> Okkio che te cionco, regazzì!
> :incazzato:



ahahahahaha.....
non oserei mai.....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si si non fare lo gnorri.....
> siamo sempre a caro amico....
> io ti cerco tu mi ginori, poi io ti ingoro e tu mi cerchi.....
> 
> ...


Ma io t'ho fatto una domanda su un thread mica ti ho, uh?, cercata.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io t'ho fatto una domanda su un thread mica ti ho, uh?, cercata.


lo vedi come fai? 
vabbe dai non sei pronot...ma io ti aspetto 
sei il mio obiettivo 2014


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo vedi come fai?
> vabbe dai non sei pronot...ma io ti aspetto
> sei il mio obiettivo 2014


Aspettando Pronot.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspettando Pronot.


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
pronot!!! 
tu potrai trattarmi male, odiarmi, insultarmi, denigrarmi, ridurmi in polpette...
da me riceverai solo amore affetto e dolcezza....
non importa quanto astio tirerai fuori....
ti aspetteremo a braccia aperte


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> pronot!!!
> tu potrai trattarmi male, odiarmi, insultarmi, denigrarmi, ridurmi in polpette...
> da me riceverai solo amore affetto e dolcezza....
> ...


Perchè, in quante siete lì dentro?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, in quante siete lì dentro?


ufficiali 2,

ufficiose un po di piu


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, in quante siete lì dentro?


_I am the one who dwelt with Cain.
I am the one who dwelt within Nero.
I once dwelt withing Judas.
I was with Legion.
I am Belial.
And I am Lucifer, the devil in the flesh.
_


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _I am the one who dwelt with Cain.
> I am the one who dwelt within Nero.
> I once dwelt withing Judas.
> I was with Legion.
> ...


emily rose?
oddio


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè: educati si ma coglioni no
> 
> Io ho deciso, vedi risposta ad Eretto nel trhead Nord Vs Sud, che ormai non mi pongo più filtri per decenza, rispetto ed educazione; goccia goccia dopo si colmano anche i vasi più immensi.


non si tratta di filtri, decenza, educazione etc.
se io contesto un concetto violento e gretto usando lo stesso metro rendo nullo e paradossale il mio non essere d'accordo.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta di filtri, decenza, educazione etc.
> se io contesto un concetto violento e gretto usando lo stesso metro rendo nullo e paradossale il mio non essere d'accordo.


Parlando in generale e volutamente evitando riferimenti a casi specifici: in genere quello che dici è vero, ci sono sempre casi in cui per farti intendere però devi usare linguaggi diversi, in particolare quello dell'interlocutore perchè sembra che sia l'unico ad essere recepito.

E, citando il vecchio Geko: se uno è stronzo, non gli puoi dire che è uno supidino, gli devi dire che è stronzo


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlando in generale e volutamente evitando riferimenti a casi specifici: in genere quello che dici è vero, ci sono sempre casi in cui per farti intendere però devi usare linguaggi diversi, in particolare quello dell'interlocutore perchè sembra che sia l'unico ad essere recepito.
> 
> E, citando il vecchio Geko: se uno è stronzo, non gli puoi dire che è uno supidino, gli devi dire che è stronzo


vero. evitando riferimenti a salute , morte e parenti


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

filtri? ... In rapporto a cosa, esattamente. 

Cioè, un conto è, ignorare certi passaggi, proprio per non dare corda. 
Un'altro è, riguardo al linguaggio. Strano filtro, sinceramente ... 

Se un argomento lo si ritiene inappropriato o inopportuno, 
lo si può contestare tranquillamente anche con il proprio linguaggio. 

Si capisce ... si capisce ... il messaggio arriva. 
Se non arriva, non è una questione di linguaggio, 
ma di capoccia ... e lì, c'è poco da fare ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> filtri? ... In rapporto a cosa, esattamente.
> 
> ...


Quoto. 

Non c'e' miglior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Non c'e' miglior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


è il proverbio del giorno?:mrgreen:
Scusa Devy, non voglio essere polemica con te ma mi ha colpito che oggi sia stato ripetuto vieppiù:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> filtri? ... In rapporto a cosa, esattamente.
> 
> ...


Mah, per quanto mi concerne a volte il mezzo E' il messaggio. Niente e niente di meno.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, per quanto mi concerne a volte il mezzo E' il messaggio. Niente e niente di meno.


sei sexy quando spari queste frasi ad effetto


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, per quanto mi concerne a volte il mezzo E' il messaggio. Niente e niente di meno.



 Ma il mezzo come messaggio, sta più nella modalità del uso della voce.
Non tanto nella scelta di un linguaggio in sé. Che non centra tanto, 
con usare singole parole, per dare enfasi. Ci mancherebbe ... 
Tutto fa parte di UN linguaggio, tipico della persona ... che varia, certo. 

Forse, non ho capito una cippa ... e faccio confusione ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma Circetta?*

come va Circetta?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ma il mezzo come messaggio, sta più nella modalità del uso della voce.
> Non tanto nella scelta di un linguaggio in sé. Che non centra tanto,
> con usare singole parole, per dare enfasi. Ci mancherebbe ...
> Tutto fa parte di UN linguaggio, tipico della persona ... che varia, certo.
> ...


Se io ad uno do dello stronzo, il messaggio è nel mezzo, ovvero: sei uno stronzo.


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è il proverbio del giorno?:mrgreen:
> Scusa Devy, non voglio essere polemica con te ma mi ha colpito che oggi sia stato ripetuto vieppiù:mrgreen:



Era solo una risposta a Sienne con un noto proverbio italiano.  Non ho letto altrove.

Io non sono mai polemica, rompiballe si, polemica no.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> woow allora siamo già in 4 :up: tu, io, scrittore e min :smile:


5! Avevo 14 anni! Trasmettevo tutta la domenica pomeriggio 

Anzi, ora che ho letto tutto, 6. Scusami, Leda divina ...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 5! Avevo 14 anni! Trasmettevo tutta la domenica pomeriggio


Claudio Villa e Gigliola Cinquetti?


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 5! Avevo 14 anni! Trasmettevo tutta la domenica pomeriggio


senti ma tu riuscivi a terminare esattamente quando entrava il cantato?
cazzarola io ero una frana


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti ma tu riuscivi a terminare esattamente quando entrava il cantato?
> cazzarola io ero una frana


Parlavo il meno possibile, ma mixavo bene, sì


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Claudio Villa e Gigliola Cinquetti?


ma che dici? Il Trio Rondinelle e giù giù fino a Nilla Pizzi al primo San Remo. Oltre non mi hanno più voluta, perché mi tremavano le corde vocali.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, di trovare qualcuno su cui investire felicemente.
> *Il resto non hai capito quello che ho scritto*.


Tanto per cambiare . Grazie per l'augurio ma ho già trovato qualcuno su cui investire felicemente. Me stessa


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tanto per cambiare . Grazie per l'augurio ma ho già trovato qualcuno su cui investire felicemente. Me stessa


Io mi preoccupo di essere poco chiara. Tu non ti preoccupi di non capire.
In realtà penso che tu capisca benissimo così come hai di nuovo risposto in modo incoerente, rispetto al commento coerente al tuo post, qui.
Ti diverti così.
:up:


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi preoccupo di essere poco chiara. Tu non ti preoccupi di non capire.
> In realtà penso che tu capisca benissimo così come hai di nuovo risposto in modo incoerente, rispetto al commento coerente al tuo post, qui.
> Ti diverti così.
> :up:


I pregiudizi mi stanno sulle balle. Di me hai la tua idea bella preconfezionata e non ti scosti da quella. Potrei anche immaginare il perchè ma ti lascio pensarci da sola. Stammi bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ma che dici? Il Trio Rondinelle e giù giù fino a Nilla Pizzi al primo San Remo. Oltre non mi hanno più voluta, perché mi tremavano le corde vocali.


Ma era l'emozione e non la vetustà.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Claudio Villa e Gigliola Cinquetti?


Anche tu radio ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche tu radio ? :mrgreen:


Pure ulna, non mi faccio mancare niente.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure ulna, non mi faccio mancare niente.


:rotfl::rotfl: Dai che se si crea radio tradì ti facciam fare lo speaker con Min ... Che coppia :up:


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure ulna, non mi faccio mancare niente.


abbattetelo


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbattetelo


Ma se sei ai miei piedi da un pezzo e manco faccio foto a lucro.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sei ai miei piedi da un pezzo e manco faccio foto a lucro.


Che coppia che siete ... Raimondo a Sandra :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sei ai miei piedi da un pezzo e manco faccio foto a lucro.


spiace ma sarai abbattuto lo stesso.fuoco


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma sarai abbattuto lo stesso.fuoco


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma sarai abbattuto lo stesso.fuoco


Tutto pur di sdraiarmi, tsk.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto pur di sdraiarmi, tsk.


opcorn:


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto pur di sdraiarmi, tsk.


trovi sexy le donne che si scaccolano francamente?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovi sexy le donne che si scaccolano francamente?


Se fanno quando non vedo non c'è problema.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se fanno quando non vedo non c'è problema.


che loffio.
poi parlano di sperimentare, tzè


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che loffio.
> poi parlano di sperimentare, tzè


Tu trovi sexy l'uomo che ti scoreggia sotto il piumone alle 22.08 mentre leggi l'ultimo numero di Chi? prima della nanna?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu trovi sexy l'uomo che ti scoreggia sotto il piumone alle 22.08 mentre leggi l'ultimo numero di Chi? prima della nanna?


È abominevole leggere "chi" a letto :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu trovi sexy l'uomo che ti scoreggia sotto il piumone alle 22.08 mentre leggi l'ultimo numero di Chi? prima della nanna?


se leggo la rivista di signorini me lo merito.ma siccome son furbetta e ne so una più del diavolo ci sta che mi procuri mascherina adeguata .
certo che è un mondo di parecchio difficile


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È abominevole leggere "chi" a letto :unhappy:



Anche fuori dal letto.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se leggo la rivista di signorini me lo merito.ma siccome son furbetta e ne so una più del diavolo ci sta che mi procuri mascherina adeguata .
> certo che è un mondo di parecchio difficile


Non si può certo avere tutto, ma per tua fortuna siamo geograficamente distanti e quindi la mascherina non ti servirà. Scaccolati tranquilla, anche.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche fuori dal letto.


In effetti :smile:


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

qui lo dico e qui lo nego: una volta è successo pure a me ...ma all'aperto.
mi sento molto meglio ora che ho condiviso questo orribile segreto, buona notte amici


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui lo dico e qui lo nego: una volta è successo pure a me ...ma all'aperto.
> mi sento molto meglio ora che ho condiviso questo orribile segreto, buona notte amici


Scaccolarti  o fare una loffia ..? E che ci lasci con questo atroce dubbio fino a domani ? :singleeye:.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scaccolarti  o fare una loffia ..? E che ci lasci con questo atroce dubbio fino a domani ? :singleeye:.


Date per scontante entrambe direi che si soffermava sulla lettura di Chi. L'avevo detto io.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Date per scontante entrambe direi che si soffermava sulla lettura di Chi. L'avevo detto io.


Ha specificato all'aperto però ... Mica a letto ... Magari era su un a panchina con vicino il  cestino dei rifiuti così se passava qualcuno ci infilava la rivista :smile: :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Ha specificato all'aperto però ... Mica a letto ... *Magari era su un a panchina con vicino il  cestino dei rifiuti così se passava qualcuno ci infilava la rivista :smile: :carneval:


Vabbè, lo scoreggione l'aspetterà non appena famo un pic-nic, non cambia nulla. Anzi, all'aperto magari soffre un po' meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, lo scoreggione l'aspetterà non appena famo un pic-nic, non cambia nulla. Anzi, all'aperto magari soffre un po' meno.


Oddio:singleeye:secondo se sta stesa sul tovagliato da pic nic ... Potrebbe esser a presa diretta ...stiamo svaccando il 3D:sonar:


----------



## tesla (10 Gennaio 2014)

circe è sparita?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> circe è sparita?


Ormai ci conosce e conosce bene le minchiate che spariamo.. quindi..!

:canna:


----------



## tesla (11 Gennaio 2014)

non tanto qui quanto in altri thread, per questo chiedevo, spero solo che non stia male


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> non tanto qui quanto in altri thread, per questo chiedevo, spero solo che non stia male


Diciamo che qui l'O.T. è stato un po' esagerato.


----------



## tesla (11 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che qui l'O.T. è stato un po' esagerato.



non ho seguito la discussione quindi non so, ma se tu dici che è stato esagerato  per le nostre abitudini solite  lo credo che è fuggita


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho seguito la discussione quindi non so, ma se tu dici che è stato esagerato  per le nostre abitudini solite  lo credo che è fuggita


Diciamo 8 pagine O.T.


----------



## Horny (12 Gennaio 2014)

*circe cara,*

quando leggo i tuoi post mi coglie l'impulso di venire io,
a sbattere tuo marito fuori casa, se non lo fai tu.
poi mi dò della demente,
che neppure vi conosco.
quando provi pena  per lui,
e ti senti indeguata...TU :matto:
pensa a che razza di tipo è lui,invece,
per arrivare a ciò di cui è stato capace.
L'amante non considerarla.
Non vi dovete nulla.
(secondo me è lui la considerava zero,
poveretta, mi spiace per lei, pure)
Concentrati su di lui....
è indubbiamente un uomo capace di tutto il peggio.
non ti merita.
guarda, è difficilissimo che io giudichi qualcuno come
persona....ma lui.....non so  
scusami.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> quando leggo i tuoi post mi coglie l'impulso di venire io,
> a sbattere tuo marito fuori casa, se non lo fai tu.
> poi mi dò della demente,
> che neppure vi conosco.
> ...


:angelo:
Hai scritto quel che io mi trattengo dal dire.


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> quando leggo i tuoi post mi coglie l'impulso di venire io,
> a sbattere tuo marito fuori casa, se non lo fai tu.
> poi mi dò della demente,
> che neppure vi conosco.
> ...



Horby, chiunque tu sia parole Sante!


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta, andiamo troppo d'accordo, dobbiamo trovare qualcosa su cui litigare ahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Brunetta, andiamo troppo d'accordo, dobbiamo trovare qualcosa su cui litigare ahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe (16 Gennaio 2014)

ciao ragazzi....sono in un periodo iper stressante e non ho tempo.  mi sono collegata dal cell, ho iniziato a leggere dall'ultima volta ma mi sono persa strada facendo! sto in un periodo migliore, esco, vado in pale, faccio pubbliche relazioni. la facciata è positiva. con lui al momento va alka giornata...lo uso quando mi va ....l'amore è un'altra cosa. lo so devo curarmi...x ora cosi vado avanti....ps ma come fate a riprendere il filo dei discorsi???? qui ci vuole una preparazione! !


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi....sono in un periodo iper stressante e non ho tempo. mi sono collegata dal cell, ho iniziato a leggere dall'ultima volta ma mi sono persa strada facendo! sto in un periodo migliore, esco, vado in pale, faccio pubbliche relazioni. la facciata è positiva. con lui al momento va alka giornata...lo uso quando mi va ....l'amore è un'altra cosa. lo so devo curarmi...x ora cosi vado avanti*....ps ma come fate a riprendere il filo dei discorsi???? qui ci vuole una preparazione!* !


Io son come te. Non ce la faccio. Leggo il primo e gli ultimi. Se ho qualcosa dire (anche una pirlata) la scrivo. Altrimenti passo oltre.

Buscopann


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sto attraversando una fase orribile nella mia testa e nel mio cuore. il suo tradimento a distanza di anni  mi fa sentire inutile come donna. sto con lui e gli rifaccio spesso quello che mi ha fatto.  lui abbassa la testa e sopporta. io non mi sento all'altezza delle aspettative di un uomo che ha avuto un'amante sexy e provocante e credo di distruggerlo come uomo. sono un mostro? ma che voglio? perché ancora non ne esco? perché non lo lascio? perché ci rimango insieme?  sono confusa non so che farne della mia vita! piango....


Ma noooooo mai sentirsi inutili e poi inutili a chi Circe mia? C'è sempre qualcuna più sexy e provocante di noi e allora cosa facciamo ci frustiamo e piangiamo nooo ho letto che anche tu hai rifatto a lui quello che hai subito...lui lo sa? Cosa dice perchè sopporta ti vuole ancora?


----------



## Homer (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Ma noooooo mai sentirsi inutili e poi inutili a chi Circe mia? C'è sempre qualcuna più sexy e provocante di noi e allora cosa facciamo ci frustiamo e piangiamo nooo ho letto che anche tu hai rifatto a lui quello che hai subito...lui lo sa? Cosa dice perchè sopporta ti vuole ancora?


Se non sbaglio lei non ha fatto nulla dopo avere scoperto lui, so solo che si è presa una bella tranvata.....come più o meno tutti qui dentro.


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Ma noooooo mai sentirsi inutili e poi inutili a chi Circe mia? C'è sempre qualcuna più sexy e provocante di noi e allora cosa facciamo ci frustiamo e piangiamo nooo ho letto che anche tu hai rifatto a lui quello che hai subito...lui lo sa? Cosa dice perchè sopporta ti vuole ancora?



Infatti, come dice Homer, non ha fatto nulla, ad eccezione di essersi baciata con il marito della sua ex amica troia.
Ovvero, razionalmente proprio nulla se confrontato con il misfatto del marito di Circe.
Un piccolissimo segreto, tutto suo e forse per Circe, e mi ci ritrovo anch'io se è così, è già una gran cosa.


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> Ma noooooo mai sentirsi inutili e poi inutili a chi Circe mia? C'è sempre qualcuna più sexy e provocante di noi e allora cosa facciamo ci frustiamo e piangiamo nooo ho letto che anche tu hai rifatto a lui quello che hai subito...lui lo sa? Cosa dice perchè sopporta ti vuole ancora?


no non ho fatto niente....solo un bacio da cretini tra me e il marito della stronza. Ma siamo troppo amici, due fratelli. E' stato un errore, durato secondi e finito miseramente con sensi di colpa di entrambi...


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti, come dice Homer, non ha fatto nulla, ad eccezione di essersi baciata con il marito della sua ex amica troia.
> Ovvero, razionalmente proprio nulla se confrontato con il misfatto del marito di Circe.
> Un piccolissimo segreto, tutto suo e forse per Circe, e mi ci ritrovo anch'io se è così, è già una gran cosa.


Ciao Diletta, parliamo la stessa lingua...


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> quando leggo i tuoi post mi coglie l'impulso di venire io,
> a sbattere tuo marito fuori casa, se non lo fai tu.
> poi mi dò della demente,
> che neppure vi conosco.
> ...


non posso scaricare su di lui le mie frustrazioni....queste sono crisi mie da donna, che devo superare per il mio bene. Non è pensandolo come uno stronzo cattivo che mi sento meglio. Io sono in crisi con me stessa A CAUSA SUA è vero. Ma è il mio lato femminile che ne sta risentendo....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> *non posso scaricare su di lui le mie frustrazioni*....queste sono crisi mie da donna, che devo superare per il mio bene. Non è pensandolo come uno stronzo cattivo che mi sento meglio. Io sono in crisi con me stessa A CAUSA SUA è vero. Ma è il mio lato femminile che ne sta risentendo....



Ma cosa dici?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

ma pure qui la tizia in mutande nere?
ma non c'è nessuno alla reception che controlli ?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma pure qui la tizia in mutande nere?
> ma non c'è nessuno alla reception che controlli ?


si io c ero....ma....
lo sai che tira piu un pelo di......che un carro di ........


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si io c ero....ma....
> lo sai che tira piu un pelo di......che un carro di ........


basta distrarsiun attimo eti entrano le gatte morte .che vitagrama


----------



## tesla (17 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Io sono in crisi con me stessa A CAUSA SUA è vero. Ma è il mio lato femminile che ne sta risentendo....


circe, non puoi pensare di essere in competizione con una donna che ha attratto tuo marito sotto quell'aspetto.
ma non perchè TU non sia alla sua altezza, ma perchè per un'esterna arrivare e fare la zoccola è come sparare sulla croce rossa.
non riesco a spiegarmi senza usare paragoni forti o parole pesanti.
sono capaci tutte a fare i puttanoni, e tutti gli uomini (a parte rare eccezioni) difficilmente resisteranno.
ma io credo che ci sia qualcosa di più nella legittima consorte, qualcosa che questi uomini vedono come acquisito e relegano senza sforzo in secondo piano.
io non vedo perchè dovresti metterti in discussione se lui è andato in calore trovandosi davanti  il suddetto puttanone.


----------



## nicola (17 Gennaio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> circe, non puoi pensare di essere in competizione con una donna che ha attratto tuo marito sotto quell'aspetto.
> ma non perchè TU non sia alla sua altezza, ma perchè per un'esterna arrivare e fare la zoccola è come sparare sulla croce rossa.
> non riesco a spiegarmi senza usare paragoni forti o parole pesanti.
> sono capaci tutte a fare i puttanoni, e tutti gli uomini (a parte rare eccezioni) difficilmente resisteranno.
> ...


:bravooo:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> circe, non puoi pensare di essere in competizione con una donna che ha attratto tuo marito sotto quell'aspetto.
> ma non perchè TU non sia alla sua altezza, ma perchè per un'esterna arrivare e fare la zoccola è come sparare sulla croce rossa.
> non riesco a spiegarmi senza usare paragoni forti o parole pesanti.
> sono capaci tutte a fare i puttanoni, e tutti gli uomini (a parte rare eccezioni) difficilmente resisteranno.
> ...


Chi dovrebbe mettersi in discussione è lui e non lo vuol fare.


----------



## tesla (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi dovrebbe mettersi in discussione è lui e non lo vuol fare.



perchè è il degno alter ego del puttanone


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè è il degno alter ego del puttanone


:up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi dovrebbe mettersi in discussione è lui e non lo vuol fare.


non so quanto questo possa  aiutarla ma in realtà la tendenza degli uomini è di apprezzare molto "il puttanone " prima ma di desiderarne la comparsa subito dopo.cosa per nulla gratificante ,direi.
anche questa tendenza certo non aiuta a qualificare la persona con la quale vivi


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so quanto questo possa  aiutarla ma in realtà la tendenza degli uomini è di apprezzare molto "il puttanone " prima ma di desiderarne la *s*comparsa subito dopo.cosa per nulla gratificante ,direi.
> anche questa tendenza certo non aiuta a qualificare la persona con la quale vivi


Mancava una 'esse'? Pò esse? 

Comunque certo che una forma mentale simile squalifica chi vive con te.
Ma anche te che ci vivi insieme, a meno che non faccia qualcosa per risollevarsi dal fango.
Nel caso del marito di Circe sembrerebbe che il meccanismo si sia incastrato su questo punto.
Lui non si affranca dallo squallore, nemmeno lei ci riesce.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mancava una 'esse'? Pò esse?
> 
> Comunque certo che una forma mentale simile squalifica chi vive con te.
> Ma anche te che ci vivi insieme, a meno che non faccia qualcosa per risollevarsi dal fango.
> ...


A me sembra di aver capito che Circe non ha una sua identità lavorativa che possa compensare il senso di fallimento sul fronte moglie.
Se si punta tutto su un numero se si perde si perde tutto.


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so quanto questo possa  aiutarla ma in realtà la tendenza degli uomini è di apprezzare molto "il puttanone " prima ma di desiderarne la comparsa subito dopo.cosa per nulla gratificante ,direi.
> anche questa tendenza certo non aiuta a qualificare la persona con la quale vivi



Non so se ho ben capito...
Cos'è per nulla gratificante?
La tendenza degli uomini a comportarsi in quel modo?
Sono certa che Circe avrebbe apprezzato (passami il termine) invece quel modo: sarebbe stato lampante che l'avesse usata e basta.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mancava una 'esse'? Pò esse?
> 
> Comunque certo che una forma mentale simile squalifica chi vive con te.
> Ma anche te che ci vivi insieme, a meno che non faccia qualcosa per risollevarsi dal fango.
> ...


hai ragione.pure sull'esse profuga e ostile


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se ho ben capito...
> Cos'è per nulla gratificante?
> La tendenza degli uomini a comportarsi in quel modo?
> Sono certa che Circe avrebbe apprezzato (passami il termine) invece quel modo: sarebbe stato lampante che l'avesse usata e basta.


ma è il solito discorso: puoi sentirti sollevata ma ti chiedi che tipo di sensibilità abbia un uomo che mette a repentaglio una vita insieme per qualcosa che vale poco.


----------



## tesla (17 Gennaio 2014)

dev'essere passata il puttanone che mi ha dato il rosso :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> dev'essere passata il puttanone che mi ha dato il rosso :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è il solito discorso: puoi sentirti sollevata ma ti chiedi che tipo di sensibilità abbia un uomo che mette a repentaglio una vita insieme per qualcosa che vale poco.




Ma Circe deve trovare una soluzione mentale, un pensiero cioè che reimposti i suoi schemi mentali per darle il sollievo di cui ha bisogno.
Nel suo caso, per esempio, proprio il fatto che lui abbia messo a repentaglio una vita insieme per qualcosa che vale poco è, secondo me, il pensiero "illuminante" che dovrebbe far leva sulla propria autostima.

Ovvero:
l'amica vale poco, anzi nulla, quindi diciamo zero.
Lui la usava solo per il sesso, essendo appunto un "puttanone" (penso che qui non ci siano dubbi).

Di conseguenza:
Circe ne esce vincente.
Circe vale sia come moglie che come donna.

E il marito come ne esce?
Come un immaturo e irresponsabile, dirò di più: come un puttaniere.
Ma ce ne sono così tanti in giro...
E comunque uno di cui avere "compassione" e stendere un velo pietoso perché Circe vale molto molto di più e solo lei, nella sua posizione di valore, può fare questo gesto simbolico.


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Circe deve trovare una soluzione mentale, un pensiero cioè che reimposti i suoi schemi mentali per darle il sollievo di cui ha bisogno.
> Nel suo caso, per esempio, proprio il fatto che lui abbia messo a repentaglio una vita insieme per qualcosa che vale poco è, secondo me, il pensiero "illuminante" che dovrebbe far leva sulla propria autostima.
> 
> Ovvero:
> ...


Teoricamente hai ragione.
Ma non è un atto dovuto.
Mentre - nei fatti - il marito si comporta come se lo fosse.


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Teoricamente hai ragione.
> Ma non è un atto dovuto.
> Mentre - nei fatti - il marito si comporta come se lo fosse.




...ma ormai anche lui cosa vuoi che faccia?
Non lo sto difendendo, eh?!

Certo che non è un atto dovuto, ma se Circe ha deciso di starci ancora insieme diventa un atto dovuto per LEI STESSA.
Cioè per stare meglio, perché, e non lo ripeterò mai abbastanza, loro, i traditori, non meritano affatto il nostro dolore, ma neanche un pochino.
Quindi: Circe ha già dato anche troppo e non ne vale la pena, per nessuno.
Quando le scatterà questa idea nella testa le scatterà anche la voglia di rivivere pienamente la vita, anzi, forse anche più di prima, con la consapevolezza di essere importante e di essere unica.
Il marito diventerà un contorno, più o meno appetitoso o addirittura nauseante a seconda dei momenti, ma sempre e solo più un contornino.
La vita è molto altro!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma ormai anche lui cosa vuoi che faccia?
> Non lo sto difendendo, eh?!
> 
> Certo che non è un atto dovuto, ma se Circe ha deciso di starci ancora insieme diventa un atto dovuto per LEI STESSA.
> ...


Lui ne avrebbe da fare. E ben lo sa! Ma è spaventato dalla fatica, preferisce rimuovere e ridurre una cosa del genere a una cazzata.


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> no non ho fatto niente....solo un bacio da cretini tra me e il marito della stronza. Ma siamo troppo amici, due fratelli. E' stato un errore, durato secondi e finito miseramente con sensi di colpa di entrambi...


Carissima scusa non conoscendo la tua storia e non avendo letto tutti i post avevo inteso diversamente. Comunque i sensi di colpa sarebbe meglio farseli venire per altro....


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma pure qui la tizia in mutande nere?
> ma non c'è nessuno alla reception che controlli ?


se vuoi mi cambio l'abito


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma ormai anche lui cosa vuoi che faccia?
> Non lo sto difendendo, eh?!
> 
> Certo che non è un atto dovuto, ma se Circe ha deciso di starci ancora insieme diventa un atto dovuto per LEI STESSA.
> ...


Perché Circe dovrebbe trascorrere il resto della sua vita con un contornino, scusa?
O lui si sbatte e si riabilita o lei farebbe benissimo a sfancularlo.
E' solo che è proprio in mezzo.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> se vuoi mi cambio l'abito


ma scusa.....vai qui

www.rimorchia.net


----------



## animalibera (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma scusa.....vai qui
> 
> www.rimorchia.net



vogliamo parlare degli slip alla brasiliana che si vedono sotto la tua paperella??


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare degli slip alla brasiliana che si vedono sotto la tua paperella??


sciocca...

io ho la coscenza apposto.
e cmq io sono in costume....no sdraiata col culo appizzo come a dire: ......boom boom boom

sciocca


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sciocca...
> 
> io ho la coscenza apposto.
> e cmq io sono in costume....no sdraiata col culo appizzo come a dire: ......boom boom boom
> ...


che vuol dire boom boom boom ? io non capire :sonar:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che vuol dire boom boom boom ? io non capire :sonar:


papa...non volevo essere volgare proprio perche so che ci sei tu in giro...sicche'


----------



## zanna (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che vuol dire boom boom boom ? io non capire :sonar:


tu ld:ld:ld:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> papa...non volevo essere volgare proprio perche so che ci sei tu in giro...sicche'



salva in calcio d'angolo


wolf ha detto:


> tu ld:ld:ld:


Tu solo il calcio.:calcio:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

ma, ci sono più mutande  o gatti in giro?


----------



## zanna (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> salva in calcio d'angolo
> 
> 
> Tu solo il calcio.:calcio:


Uff monotono poppante .... :gabinetto:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Uff monotono poppante .... :gabinetto:



Deciditi! o altrimenti ti chiamo come chiamo Lui. critino! 

vecchio o poppanteeeee?!? fff:


----------



## zanna (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Deciditi! o altrimenti ti chiamo come chiamo Lui. critino!
> 
> vecchio o poppanteeeee?!? fff:


:fumo:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :fumo:



se è una canna passala! se è un sigaro... ehm... ogni riferimento alla faccina tua preferita è puramente casuale... :canna:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Evitiamo altro O.T. da Circe che poi quando arriva ci sono mille pagine extra e non legge quello che riguarda lei?


----------



## zanna (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evitiamo altro O.T. da Circe che poi quando arriva ci sono mille pagine extra e non legge quello che riguarda lei?


Jawohl Herr Oberst :mili:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Jawohl Herr Oberst :mili:


Devi farti sempre rimproverare.


----------



## zanna (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi farti sempre rimproverare.


SGRUNT


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> SGRUNT


chi è che ti maltratta?


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> circe, non puoi pensare di essere in competizione con una donna che ha attratto tuo marito sotto quell'aspetto.
> ma non perchè TU non sia alla sua altezza, ma perchè per un'esterna arrivare e fare la zoccola è come sparare sulla croce rossa.
> non riesco a spiegarmi senza usare paragoni forti o parole pesanti.
> sono capaci tutte a fare i puttanoni, e tutti gli uomini (a parte rare eccezioni) difficilmente resisteranno.
> ...


hai detto cose vere e mi hai fatto sorridere!


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi dovrebbe mettersi in discussione è lui e non lo vuol fare.


brunetta sai che a tratti....non me ne frega una cippa? resti pure cosi come gli piace rimanere. non lo curero io. devo pensare solo a me.


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra di aver capito che Circe non ha una sua identità lavorativa che possa compensare il senso di fallimento sul fronte moglie.
> Se si punta tutto su un numero se si perde si perde tutto.


infatti. .


----------



## Gian (17 Gennaio 2014)

volevo semplicemente mandare un piccolo saluto a Circe, che legge in questi giorni,
dicendole che anche io sono dentro una tempesta terrificante, aggrappato ad un
unica navicella di salvataggio e senza neppure vedere il profilo di Capo di Buona Speranza.
Cara Circe tutte le nostre vele sono state strappate ma prima o poi verremo
a capo di tutto questo. oggi è davvero dura anche per me e non posso spiegartelo qui,
la tempesta ci ha  cambiati (come nella tua firma), lasciandoci poi tramortiti e indifesi , senza aiuto.
Aiutiamoci da soli.
Coraggio ti sono vicino!!!

:angeletto:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> infatti. .


Dato che non sei svantaggiata (come dice JB :carneval puoi costruirtela un'altra identità. Comincia dal tuo essere madre e poi apriti ai tuoi interessi. Farlo cercando un uomo con il quale fare sesso senza interesse, come magari può averti suggerito qualcuno, è per me spegnere un incendio buttando benzina.
O, tornando all'altra metafora del puntare nel gioco, sarebbe come cercare di recuperare soldi persi alla roulette giocando a chemine de fer, si perde di nuovo.


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra di aver capito che Circe non ha una sua identità lavorativa che possa compensare il senso di fallimento sul fronte moglie.
> Se si punta tutto su un numero se si perde si perde tutto.


:up:


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> brunetta sai che a tratti....non me ne frega una cippa? resti pure cosi come gli piace rimanere.* Non lo curero' io. Devo pensare solo a me*.



*F I N A L M E N T E !*


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

*magari sbaglio*

Ma se Circe facesse 4 chiacchiere con la nuova arrivata?

Ok che le storie sono assai diverse,ma se Animalibera riuscisse a passare un pochetto del suo spirito a Circe un gran male non sarebbe


----------

